# Life with George



## mikeb

I'm typing and george is untying my tennis shoes. No now he is after the rug, growling and whipping it around. Now he wants on my lap.......no now he has the plastic hangar I left on the floor. Went to visit some family members today, they all loved george and he behaved pretty well. Got our vet appointment for next week for his second shots which is good kinda afraid right now that he might catch something, can relax a bit more after he has another shot. George is really after that rug again. What a nut. Gonna try to take some more pics.


----------



## mikeb

George by vacuum :


----------



## mikeb

Georgie the smoocher (or he liked something in my mustache):


----------



## Kathie

What a cutie! It sounds like he is getting socialized and keeping everyone entertained!
You seem to be enjoying the little fellow, too.


----------



## kelrobin

Oh, "puddin and pie" (to finish the earlier Georgie poem). He is toooooooooo cute!! Do you not melt every time you look at him (except for maybe 3 AM  )


----------



## LuvCicero

What a good boy showing you all the things he can do.  He sure is cute and I know you are going to enjoy his company so much. He will keep a smile on your face.!


----------



## mikeb

I said long ago I would never give cutsie names to my dog. I named him george, now I keep calling him georgie or georgie porgie. geesh! lol


----------



## JASHavanese

mikeb said:


> I said long ago I would never give cutsie names to my dog. I named him george, now I keep calling him georgie or georgie porgie. geesh! lol


:becky: See what a cute furry face can do to you?


----------



## Kathie

Our dogs over the years have always gotten their names added to with rhymes, etc. My DH is the worst to do it so don't feel bad - it happens to all of us when we look at those cute little faces.....lol


----------



## marjrc

He is really adorable, Mike. So tiny. I forget how Ricky was at that age!


----------



## cjsud

OH MY I could just kiss his face off.:kiss:


----------



## Dawna

My sentiments exactly Cindy! 
He is SO cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mike, that face is A-dor-a-ble.


----------



## Sheri

He's a darling, for sure!! Beautiful little boy! I'm glad he's keeping you on your toes, checking out everything in your house for you, testing everything! Ha! It's so nice you've got a couple of days with him before you have to go back to work. 

I'd love to hug the little guy! Love the photos!


----------



## mikeb

When I stand in one place very long I get a shoe attachment, so easy to trip over.


----------



## boo2352

I'm glad George is finally home -- he's adorable!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Mike, George is absolutely adorable!! No doubt everyone loved him. How could they not love that face!


----------



## JeanMarie

I just wanna smooooch that little face! He's a keeper for sure!


----------



## Missy

Congrats Mike! George is a cutie. (you didn't need that rug anyway)


----------



## Leeann

George is so adorable, congrats.


----------



## SMARTY

I am in love with George, he is a real cutie and seems to have the perfect personality. Enjoy this baby, it goes by so fast.


----------



## pjewel

Mike, he's so cute. I also want to grab him and play kissy face. So please plant a big kiss for me.


----------



## DAJsMom

George is ridiculously cute! He's gonna get away with anything. Be careful! 

I am such a sucker for black and tans.


----------



## Annie Clark

I also love the black and tan coloring! He is so cute and so small. Congrats! What a lucky puppy to have you as an owner.

Doesn't having a dog make you so much happier?????


Annie


----------



## Redorr

Mike - what great coloring! You will be happy as it is a little lower maintenance. Lola's face is black and I am happy for it because she has one weepy eye and it would be a mess on white hair. We are so happy that you have your little guy now!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Oh Mike, I am so envious! George is just the cutest little guy. I want to kiss that cute little mug of his!!! Enjoy him he will grow so fast!

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## ls-indy

What a cutie! I also find myself referring to Beau as "Beau boy" or "Beau Beau" so you're not the only one slipping into the "cutesy" boy names. They are just so adorable at this age that I can't resist! These days really will fly by....so take LOTS of photos to look back at.... have fun!


----------



## lfung5

Looking at your pictures makes me miss the puppy phase!


----------



## mikeb

I have to work for 6 hours tomorrow and the next day but I get to come home at halfway point for 45 mins. Have a great manager and only live 4 miles from work. Then I'm off for about 2 weeks. I left him twice today just to go out to the car for something and then to the corner grocery store. He whined a bit but you couldnt even hear I sound thru the door. Was very happy when I came back. Think he'll be fine. 

He is quite tiny. Not sure how big he will get. His parents were 9 1/2 and 10 inches I think. But his size doesnt matter to me. Had a collar on him today for the first time and he had no problem just scatched at it once in a while. I had it on too loose though, need to tighten it a bit before I start walking him anywhere in a few weeks. I won't leave it on him when he is alone.


----------



## mikeb

Want to thank you all for the support along the way. Think I have found the right puppy.


----------



## JeanMarie

> Think I have found the right puppy


And he found the right man!

Mike and George...what a great team!


----------



## Jan D

AWWWW enjoy him Mike. I think you are already! He will be into everything for a while!


----------



## Lina

That's wonderful Mike! George is adorable.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Mike.....How did you come about the name George? It will be real fun to watch George discover everything! Just watch what George watches and you will be amazed!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Mike, Georgie Porgie is such a cutie, I can see him kissing all the girls, but he is too sweet to make anyone cry. What a love. Great photos. Isn't it amazing how you can devote a whole day to just watching them. LOL


----------



## mikeb

Right now its all a bit overwhelming but I wouldn't give it up for all the money in the world. He is sleeping across my shoe right now as I type. HAVS are awesome. I had never seen one in person till I met george and his family. "Life with George" will be a good one.


----------



## mikeb

The name george? My grandfather's name was george and he was a very giving person. He died when i was a small baby of black lung from coal mines in Wales and America. I was just calling my puppy george while I was looking I didnt expect to actually use the name for my dog. But after going thru all the spanish names and "creative" names it just seemed george was a nice solid name with family history. There is nothing fancy about the name but I like it.


----------



## Eva

I remember a couple of sleepless nights when Todd was a wee pup and I thought to myself "why did I want a puppy?" but I wouldn't have given him up for anything. 
They grow up so fast and so enjoy every sleepless moment


----------



## Missy

Mike. I am so happy for you and George.


----------



## juliav

Mike,

George is absolutely the cutest little guy and it seems that the two of you were made for eachother. I don't know how you get anything done, I just want to kiss his adorable little face.  
Have you taken him to your vet yet for the well baby check-up??


----------



## havjump

George is so cute. 
I had to put my rugs away as Cosmo had the same idea as George. He kept trying to pick them up and drag them around. It was funny. 
I'm sure George like most Havs will make you laugh every day!!


----------



## JASHavanese

mikeb said:


> Right now its all a bit overwhelming but I wouldn't give it up for all the money in the world. He is sleeping across my shoe right now as I type. HAVS are awesome. I had never seen one in person till I met george and his family. "Life with George" will be a good one.


Mike you have so many threads that I've lost track of what's going on  You mentioned his family. Who did you get him from?


----------



## Amy R.

George is so adorable and it looks like you two are great pals already. And I love his name!


----------



## mikeb

Up early. Geeorge did much better last night. whined a while and i said in a low voice. be quiet george and after a few minutes he was off to sleep. Only problem I'm having is peepee so hard to catch him quick enough he pees so little and can hardly tell he is doing it. Trying to train onto the ugodog. Once I can take him out for walks and stuff it will be better.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Where do you live Mike? Can you tell us who your breeder is? I love to look at their web pages to see the parents of the little puppies!


----------



## mikeb

I should post the breeder's name. It's just that we had some disagreements at first and we were kinda on different wavelengths. I found she is a very good breeder and has a lot of knowledge and I was asking too much of her. We since have become friendly and she has done more than enough for me and socialized the puppies very well. I live in Michigan and she lives in the great lakes region. Most of you probably don't know her. She never posted these puppies online, guess she sold the rest quickly.


----------



## mikeb

I'm proud of george. He actually looks for the ugodog to poop (still working on the peeing part). He also figured out how to get treats from the kong and shoves it with his nose and hits it with his paws till something comes out.


----------



## Scooter's Family

My breeder for Scooter was fine during the process but she doesn't keep in touch with families. I never asked her for help either but I doubt she would have replied. Those of you with breeders who care, after the puppy goes home, are lucky.


----------



## mikeb

Think I'm about set with george for now thanks for all the comments and help. Any postings I have I will put here. Been posting too many places at once trying to match the categories with my questions. So everything I post will be here only and I'll reduce my postings as I think I just need to make some of the decisions on my own and not ask so often. It will all work out for the best. George just grabbed my sock out of the dirty clothes basket so gonna go get him. I apologize again for getting carried away. Thanks again for the help.:dance:


----------



## pjewel

Nobody's asking you to stop posting about George and his antics, or about your concerns about him. Feel free to keep on asking and posting. I, for one, would miss my updates on the little fella.


----------



## irnfit

Mike, George is adorable and I hope you continue to post often, especially pics of George. It will be interesting to see him grow and watch his color change.


----------



## Missy

ditto to what Geri says...but I also agree that it will be easier for you and us to keep track if you put most things in this thread. ESPECIALLY PICTURES. I love looking back at my Jasper & Cash thread....it's like a journal.


----------



## lfung5

Mike,
Don't feel bad for posting. I find the forum very helpful. It is a great place for questions and concerns. The puppy phase is a tough time, as we all know! I'm sure everyone here is glad to help.


----------



## Sheri

Please keep posting lots! It's so fun to hear of the puppy antics and issues! Especially since I still get to sleep at night! Ha!

But, it is nice to have the posts all here. I remember a discussion a few months back about some folks wanting the posts to be in the "right" category...I don't think you need to worry about that--and, besides, these are all about George! 

As far as I'm concerned, it doesn't matter what category posts are in-I go by the titles.


----------



## JeanMarie

Gosh...isn't that what this forum is for... posting all the concerns, joys, day-to-day antics of our beloved Havs? I love it when someone gets a new puppy. It lets me relive all the joys of that period with my little munchkin.

Post away Mike...and pictures pictures pictures!!!!

(Besides...you can't go and string us along with the puppy choosing process, get us all enamored with George and then pull the plug now that the adorable guy is finally home!)


----------



## hedygs

So who is your breeder Mike What you said about her is helpful both pro and con. 

Anyway, more pictures are alway needed when you speak about George.


----------



## gelbergirl

Wondering how things went for George while mikeb was at work . . . .


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Don't stop posting Mike. We love watching the little ones grow. You are right about the decisions, you will do just fine on your own but I know I always like the feedback I get. I am hard headed though and do what makes sense for me. Kinda hard to change my mind once I decide on something. My DH tells me I am tenacious----actually I think he may have another word in mind but is smart enough not to use it!:evil:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*George is one of the cutest hav puppies I have seen...*

I love a life with George Thread...people love daily updates and all the new discovery.

George is just tooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Jammies

*Mike, I want to know where you can get shoes like yours...one regular shoe and one Havanese shoe. George is so cute, I can't see enough pictures of him.

Everything that Holly said is true, especially about the part of her being hard headed (oops, did I say that outloud?)

Give George a smooch from me and Jammies!

Debbie*


----------



## marjrc

The forum is here to help, so ask away, Mike. We all love hearing about new puppies. 

Sheri wrote: *"As far as I'm concerned, it doesn't matter what category posts are in-I go by the titles. "*

I know what you mean, Sheri, but the main reason it's a good idea to put posts in the categories they belong, is so it's easier to find them later. The forum has so many threads that repeat questions, discussions, venting, sharing, that when anyone wants to find, let's say, a discussion on kibble vs. raw, they know to go to the "Alternative diet, ..." forum and do a search. For information on liver issues, they'll know to search in the "health" forum, for questions about conformation, they'll go to that section of the forum first, do a search or read up on the threads in there. That's really just an easier way for all members, old ones and newbies. 

Discussions about cats, recipes, t.v. shows, etc... well, there's the Coffee Shop for that. :tea:

When a forum is as busy as ours, with as many members as we have, it helps to have things categorized. You should see how strict most other forums on the net are! I have seen many that are policed with a really heavy hand. Here, I'm just trying to make some helpful suggestions. 

Maybe it's just me, but I know that I've searched a lot of subjects when people have questions, because I find it so helpful to share the link of what has already been discussed about it and then we can just add to it as we go along. Since I use the '*search this forum*' tool an awful lot, it's just easier than scrolling through 250 posts in General Discussion on 'barking'! :frusty:

So, Mike, if you have questions about socializing, eating, or going out with your new puppy, and you just want a general answer and some ideas, then post away in a main thread like this one and we'll be glad to point you in the right direction by providing links to other parts of the forum for a more in-depth read. Sounds good?


----------



## Sheri

"I know what you mean, Sheri, but the main reason it's a good idea to put posts in the categories they belong, is so it's easier to find them later. The forum has so many threads that repeat questions, discussions, venting, sharing, that when anyone wants to find, let's say, a discussion on kibble vs. raw, they know to go to the "Alternative diet, ..." forum and do a search. For information on liver issues, they'll know to search in the "health" forum, for questions about conformation, they'll go to that section of the forum first, do a search or read up on the threads in there. That's really just an easier way for all members, old ones and newbies. Marj "

Oh, I think I see where you are coming from, then Marj. So, the "search" doesn't search all the posts that have ever been made for that item, just the one Forum you have entered? (If that makes sense.) I thought a search would just search the whole Forum, not just an individual section. I can see where that would make a big difference--and would explain why I sometimes can't find what I'm looking for.


----------



## marjrc

Exactamundo, Sheri! lol There is the tool at the top bar of every forum section, called "Search this Forum" (on the far right) and yes, it means that particular section you're already in, General, Health, Ask a Breeder.... 

If there are posts about flea medication in the Coffee Shop then you're not going to find them searching in the "health" section! lol


----------



## Lunastar

OH Mike I think you need to post more. Especially pictures. LOL George is addictive.


----------



## mellowbo

Mike, George is so stinkin cute! When I was a small child my first dog's name was George. He was a small, black furry mutt and I will always remember loving that dog to bits. I used to go to "show and tell" at school every day and tell the class about George!
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero

Mike, how did George do today when you left him to go to work? I know that was hard for you to leave him. You may have to get a backpack for that little guy...lol I bet he slept most of the time you were gone and I know the lickies were plenty when you got home. Please send us our puppy fix.


----------



## Kathie

Mike, how did George do while you were at work? I know you're glad to be home again for a few days!


----------



## Lunastar

Mike how is George doing? How did you do at work without George?


----------



## LuvCicero

WOO-HOO.....WHERE IS GEORGE??


----------



## Sheri

Oh, Mike! We need updates....how's George?


----------



## mikeb

HI. Had to work 2 days and go to a free health screening at a local hospital so been very busy. George is doing great, only pee'd once in his pen and pooped and peed in his ugodog. He whines for a couple minutes and not loud enough for anyone to hear. He unties my shoes anytime i dont move my feet for a minute. He tries out everything on the floor, so I have to be careful what I drop. Being very careful with my pills. I think he is gonna grow up to be an electrician, he sure likes wires (got some bitter apple). See pic below he is checking out sweeper for me 


Evidently the sweeper doesnt bother him so far as I had just run it, doing it slowly on and off. Start it when he is not close so it doesnt scare him. Other things I am doing
1. Have him give me toy and then I give him treat and thank him
2. Doing "OW!" and ignore him a few seconds if he bites to hard although he is very careful taking treats not no bite hard.
3. Doing some sloppy sits, he is kinda getting the hang of it but there is no pressure or pushing on butt or anything.
4. He gets half his food from bowl and half from kong toy which he pounces on and flips to get every bit of food.
5. He is meeting more people slowly and safely as I can. We are up to probably 15 or so.
6.He is getting better on rides in sherpa bag although he much prefers not to be in it.

Went to KFC and let him in window the people there were nuts for him. One kid said I should put him in a "bowl of Fruit" and take a pic... think he was saying georgie is tiny. Georgie loved the people there and of course the chicken smells. I still worry about him too much that he will catch something or eat something he shouldnt. He loves to lick my face , trying to aim him toward nose or cheek but he is a mouth and tongue kinda kisser.


----------



## Evye's Mom

What a little cutie pie !!! George is SOOOOOOOOO cute.


----------



## Milo's Mom

It sounds like you're doing all the right things, Mike! So happy to hear from you - thought we lost you!!!! I just love hearing about George - he's too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeb

You can't lose me that easy lol. I decided to just post a couple times a week, not everytime something comes up. I work 6 hours tomorrow then 2 weeks off, georgie gets his 2nd shots next Wednesday. He is eating better although not as much as breeder said. Feeding him (per breeders instructions) natures variety - prairie. Just hard stuff but ordered some canned too which they had to have sent in. Will still be checking the forum for info as I go along. Thanks for saying geoge is cute, he appreciates it. But actually I see the pic's of all your dogs and I am in awe at how cute they all are.

I need to give him his first bath soon, probably a day or 2 before the vet visit. That should be interesting..... Yikes! :Cry:


----------



## Missy

Mike!!! you and George are doing GREAT! what a cutie patootie! what a hav-a-dad you have become so quickly. And we know... you really just don't have time to post more now that he is keeping you so busy.... But PLEASE! DON'T BE SO STINGY WITH THE PICTURES!!!! did you know you can post up to 5 pictures in one post! LOL. we are just so excited for you.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

We love the updates on George! When Dexter was a puppy, we had to break up the dog food because the food was so big. Dexter ate much better.

I worried about the amount of food Dexter ate also and there was no way that Dexter was coming close to the recommended amount of food. I figured...as long as Dexter was happy and playing, pooing, peeing....then, I am not going to worry about the food issue. 

I did find that after a month or two, Dexter did not eat his lunch meal, we we took the lunch meal out. We started feeding 2 x day. And, there are some days that Dexter will not eat for a few days and then all of a sudden Dexter is very hungry!


----------



## Pixiesmom

OMIGOSH what a cute ,cute little dumpling of a puppy!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh, there's George!!! He is so cute. Shoestrings were Cicero's favorite thing to chew on and he ruined a few before I thought to spray our shoes with bitter apple ~ that stuff is great to keep handy!

It sounds like you and George are going to be just fine ~ and best buddies. Please keep up the pictures and enjoy your time off with him!


----------



## pjewel

He's adorable. Be sure to enjoy every minute with him because it goes by so fast and all of a sudden you find yourself with a dog instead of the puppy you're holding now. It sounds like everything is going great with him. I couldn't be happier for you.


----------



## Kathie

Hey Mike, I'm so glad things went well while you were at work! George sounds like a playful little boy ~ loved the picture! Post as often as you can ~ we enjoy living vicariously with a new puppy with the lack of sleep.....lol


----------



## Sheri

George is such a cutie! And, I notice you are already calling him Georgie! Ha! Love it!

How wonderful that you'll have the next two weeks off with him. That should give you more time to take pictures and post them, too!


----------



## JeanMarie

Georgie is just SO stinkin cute!!!!
It will be fun to see what color he ends up being. I love the eyebrows! Hopefully he'll keep those.


----------



## marjrc

George is too precious! Mike, it sounds like you are doing a lot of great things with and for Georgieboy. Don't worry about some things, they'll happen more naturally as time goes on. He is how old again? I can just imagine how adorable he must look trying to 'sit'. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## mimismom

I love hearing about George!! Ditto what everyone has sais about his color, eyebrows, etc... 

Glad everything is working out!


----------



## mikeb

Went to brother's today, I had to run to pick up a new phone as I left mine in a rental car when I got george. They said they would watch him for the 20 minutes it would take. The problem is they took him into the backyard, they do lots of gardening so there is lots of dirt, flowers, bushes, etc. It is fenced in and they have never had a dog and no dogs roam their neighborhood at all (and its a very nice neighborhood so I'm sure any dogs around are immunized) but I still wish I had stressed it more for them not to let him outside (although I did tell them I couldnt take him out for walks etc due to puppies and viruses). I didn't complain to them as they meant well and didn't know. He only wandered a short distance off their deck (never been on grass) so I'm pretty sure all is fine but I tend to have a little ocd so I worry about him (glad I don't have younger kids to worry about anymore). I read parvo can live quite a while in the soil. So I made my first of probably many mistakes and he won't touch the ground till next week at least. I'll probably worry a bit for the next couple days till his second shots. He is starting to chew a little whole in his sherpa bag netting, doesn't like to be in it on rides so he is gonna try to make a breakout, guess I'll get something stronger. He is so small its to hard to hold him in the car. Meanwhile he is sleeping at my feet, I dropped a piece of chicken (KFC grilled) and he grabbed it. I also spilled my mcdonald sundae and he was right there licking it before I could clean it all up. Don't think eating will be a problem although he doesnt eat a lot at once. He also has the cutest little hop when he plays, think he is part bunny wabbit.


----------



## cjsud

I'm sure he'll be fine and next week will be here before you know it. 
Funny you should mention about the sundae. I had a bit left of the ice cream and let Hobbes have a lick then threw the container in my trash upstairs. It was the first time he's ever tried to tip the can over. Those sundaes have power I tell you. Turn a good dog bad. not


----------



## Sheri

Hmmm, well, I never took my puppy out into public until he had his shots, but never thought about not letting him outside to go potty! That wouldn't work for me...I started teaching outdoor potty from the start. I guess that could be a problem, but, I don't like potty pads, myself, and have always trained my dogs to go outside right from the start.

It will be interesting to see if anyone else posts about this...never thought about the back yard being off limits...

Oh, and you may need to get a plastic crate for him and save the Sherpa for plane travel.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I wouldn't worry about him being in your brother's backyard, I took mine outside to potty from day one. Since it was their backyard my guess would be that he's fine. I worried myself sick over my two when they first came home, then I realized I managed to raise 3 kids, well they're 17, 14 & 12, so I could probably handle puppies! You're doing so well with him!

If he moves around in the car you could get a car seat like the rest of us crazies! Check out the FidoRido as I love that one. There are some others but I can't remember the names of them. It's been great because they're sitting still instead of moving around and can't jump into my lap.

He's such a little doll! Cracks me up that you're already calling him Georgie! (We have so many nick-names for our guys!)


----------



## mikeb

No Sheri, you did the right thing. I'm being overprotective, I will be fine once he is a bit older. In fact I feel better about it already. You can't protect your dog, children, relatives, friends from everything there is 100,000 (or more) to 1 chance of happening. Bad things can happen no matter what you do all you can do is reduce the odds. George will be fine, I need to be more careful at my place as I am in an apartment with lots of dogs I don't know so I use the ugodog. Sometimes the internet can be a bad thing as you start to read too much and it can drive you nuts. My prior dog ran all around my backyard at 8 weeks and sometimes walked in the front yard (but not out on the sidewalk or down the road)and he was fine.

Following is pic of where george is now and whenever I am online: (no more posts for a couple days-- promise)


----------



## Scooter's Family

Looks like my guys, wherever I am, they are too! I think it's wonderful!


----------



## Mraymo

Love the picture. He is so adorable. I think he'll be fine with going in your brother's backyard. I was such a worry wart when Izzy was a pup (and still am to a point but not as bad).


----------



## irnfit

First I have to say it again - George is too cute. Next is that I am sure it was just fine for him to go out in the yard. You just have to be careful that he doesn't drink any standing water or eat anything weird. When we adopted our German Shep from a shelter, he was about 8 wks old. We had to drive about 1/2 hr home and about 5 mins into the ride, he started to whine really bad. I had no choice but to pull over and let the poor little guy relieve himself. From that day on, he always went outside to pee and poop and never had accidents in the house. He* never* got sick, either.


----------



## LuvCicero

I love how Havs seem to "stick" to you. Georgie looks so tiny and makes me want another one so badly. Enjoy these days!


----------



## Scooter's Family

So what are you waiting for Dale??? :boink:


----------



## ama0722

Sleeping puppies are adorable


----------



## maryam187

That last picture just made my day, thanks!


----------



## marjrc

Awwwwww, isn't that just TOO cute?! George is so tiny. How much does he weigh, Mike? I love the tan eyebrows.  

You'll do fine. We worry, it's normal, but like you said, the odds are most definitely in your favor. 

Love the pictures so far. Keep them coming!


----------



## mckennasedona

Mike, George is so darned cute! Who couldn't love that face. 
I never even thought about not letting my dogs out in our backyard. We always did. I didn't take them for walks in the neighborhood until they had their shots but they did have to learn to potty out back.

Enjoy George for the next couple of weeks and keep sharing photos!!


----------



## Leslie

Mike~ Thank you for posting the pix of George. He is about the cutest thing ever! Sounds like you're doing a great job w/him. Like everyone else is telling you, enjoy this time, it really goes by so fast.


----------



## mikeb

I wasn't gonna post for a few days but I lied, had a few things I thought of, is it normal?

1. George is starting to growl a lot at his toys and whatever he is pulling or chewing on. Never at me or people. The growl doesn't sound like a mean one.

2. When georgie gets in an overexcited period he can bite harder than he should, only during those times and only happened a couple times. I do yell "ow" and stop playing. He also has a bit of a stubborn streak that pops up sometimes when I try to stop him from doing something and try redirecting his attention.

I know you all thought he was perfect, but alas he's not. hehe


Georgie and I are starting to get bored. Luckily I have to work today. Because of vaccination schedule we have to wait to next week to do more outside, no classes yet, already visited all my relatives and friends. Training him but can only give him so many treats don't wanna make him sick. We started doing "down" its really not to hard just put treat by his nose and move it down and back and he goes right down. Stay will be much harder, that one will probably wait for classes.


----------



## Amy R.

George is adorable and you sound like a proud papa, Mike. Enjoy every minute, even the chewing, growling, and naughtyness!


----------



## Alexa

Marley does the fake growl thing when he wants to play. It's kind of funny actually...he'll run off, get a toy and then sit by my side growling at it until I take pity and throw it for him. 

I got Marley at 8 weeks and for a while there he turned into this little biting machine when playing. Quite rough, and I didn't like it. I did make the "hurt" yelping sound like another puppy would and he eventually got the message. Just make sure you make it clear that you're the boss and some behaviour is unacceptable, just like his Mom would straighten him out, too


----------



## Patti McNeil

Mike,
I have similar questions. Toby is 11 weeks old, and when he's in his playful mood, he wants to nip, bark, growl, and be rough. I know it's just play, but as you know, puppy teeth can hurt! He's so cute when I say, "OW!!!" he looks at me and barks, like he wants me to say ow again so he can bark again. He thinks it's a game. We've followed all of the advice of everyone.....give him something to chew on, say 'ow', then refuse to play, ignore him, etc. He continues, but I know (or hope and pray), he will outgrow this. I look forward to posts from others on this. 

Georgie is a cutie pie!


----------



## mikeb

Forgot to put georgie's pic:


----------



## Jammies

*Mike, that Georgie is just the cutest!!!! I don't think you have to apologize for posting, we all love to hear from you about Georgie and what he is up to, good and bad....err, not so good! AND PICTURES...WE LOVE PICTURES!!!!! It sounds like you are doing such a good job with him! How does he do at night? 
I agree about the car seat. Of course, Jammies never liked hers, but she had to ride in it if she wanted to go visit her puppy Grandma or other places and I always says she "quacked" because that's what she sounded like when she wanted out. On the other hand, Holly's Murphy got used to it from day one. Holly's a good mama! I think that's what we did wrong, we didn't have her in it soon enough. *


----------



## pjewel

George is too cute and typical in his ways. Bailey was always a big talky/growly dog when he's playing. Does it to this day. Milo is the quieter one. I took my dogs out to my yard from the beginning too and (thankfully) never had a problem with it.

There is no need for you to stay away and not post. If you got the impression you were saying/asking too much, forget it. We want our puppy fix and we can get it vicariously and inexpensively through you and George. :biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl

So, Georgie is showing those toys who's boss huh ? 
LOL

this thread brings back so many memories.
That last pic really shows how small little George is.
I love him sleeping under the chair. They play and play and play , then all of a sudden - sleep!


----------



## Scooter's Family

He's so tiny! Cutie pie. How much does he weigh?


----------



## Missy

sound like he is still perfect!!! the growling and rough play at the toys is fine--- just never at you or people. He is so adorable how can you stand that Neezer cuteness.


----------



## Kathie

I agree with everyone about the growl ~ that is normal and Abby growls at some of her toys and jumps at them and backs away like she's stalking a wild animal ~ I think it's an instinctual thing.....lol She also makes a growly little sound when she's doing her RLH!

When Abby wants me to play and nips at my hand I say "Eh" (not sure how to spell how I say it) but she gets the message immediately and I use the same sound for anything I don't want her to do and she will stop.

Mike, Georgie is so adorable and he looks so tiny under that chair. I just want to pick him up and hug him! What a chick magnet he is going to be......lol


----------



## kelrobin

Mike, the eyebrows are the darndest, cutest things I have ever seen on George (aka Puddin & Pie). Do not ever let a groomer get within ten feet of those!

The day we picked up Jackson, we had him in our yard for several hours . . . it was New Year's and warm, so we just let him go! I did not walk him until after the third round of shots, although the vet said after second round was OK because he would still be carrying Mom's immunity. I understand the caution with such a wee one, though.

There was someone on here who had got a personal dog trainer who watched their Hav puppy play and growl and then grab it's toys and shake them like crazy. When the dog trainer said there was something wrong with a puppy that was trying to "kill" its toys, everyone on here laughed and said: GET A NEW TRAINER!" I think one of the funniest things Havs do is growl and jump and bark when they want to play. Jackson if very vocal, and has always nipped at our heels when we run and play. I did have to get firm with him about the nipping as a puppy, and we would end play time if he did it. Just stay consistent with George on the nipping, and make sure to keep lots of good teething toys and treats for him.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Kathie said:


> What a chick magnet he is going to be......lol


That's what I tell my 17 year old son! When he has the dogs at the ball park girls come up to him the entire time!


----------



## Lunastar

mikeb said:


> Went to brother's today, I had to run to pick up a new phone as I left mine in a rental car when I got george. They said they would watch him for the 20 minutes it would take. The problem is they took him into the backyard, they do lots of gardening so there is lots of dirt, flowers, bushes, etc. It is fenced in and they have never had a dog and no dogs roam their neighborhood at all (and its a very nice neighborhood so I'm sure any dogs around are immunized) but I still wish I had stressed it more for them not to let him outside (although I did tell them I couldnt take him out for walks etc due to puppies and viruses). I didn't complain to them as they meant well and didn't know. He only wandered a short distance off their deck (never been on grass) so I'm pretty sure all is fine but I tend to have a little ocd so I worry about him (glad I don't have younger kids to worry about anymore). I read parvo can live quite a while in the soil. So I made my first of probably many mistakes and he won't touch the ground till next week at least. I'll probably worry a bit for the next couple days till his second shots. He is starting to chew a little whole in his sherpa bag netting, doesn't like to be in it on rides so he is gonna try to make a breakout, guess I'll get something stronger. He is so small its to hard to hold him in the car. Meanwhile he is sleeping at my feet, I dropped a piece of chicken (KFC grilled) and he grabbed it. I also spilled my mcdonald sundae and he was right there licking it before I could clean it all up. Don't think eating will be a problem although he doesnt eat a lot at once. He also has the cutest little hop when he plays, think he is part bunny wabbit.


Aw Mike George is so stinking cute. I am thinking I NEED a little black and tan. LOL Holding them in the car is not safe. If you have airbags it is even more dangerous. Little George will just have to get used his bag. lol

I would work on teaching him leave it. It is the greatest command. My girls are two and still like little vacuums. They learned spit it out because I was always prying their little mouths open and grabbing something out while saying spit it out. Leave it is so much better. LOL Put a treat on the floor in front of George, cup your hand over it and say leave it. Once he quits sniffing your hand and is leaving it remove your hand saying leave it. Give him a different treat from your hand. Increase the time between leave it and giving the treat as he improves. This could save his life if you drop a pill. They are so fast!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Mike I forgot to say most more more more. Pictures too. LOL The growling is normal play I wouldn't worry about it. You are handling the hard play bites perfectly.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

OH!!!!!! George is soooooooooooooooo cute! Wait until George starts talking back at you! And showing the little attitude! They are sooooooooooooo cute! You can't get bad at them. 

I had Dexter out in the yard when we brought him home, he had to go potty some place. We also traveled right after we got Dexter. I kept Dexter away from other dogs and did allow too much sniffing at anything or chewing/biting the grass. 

Puppy teeth are sharp....I remember those days! Lots of howling from me! 

Enjoy George and keep up the training, but do have fun in the process.


----------



## Leslie

kelrobin said:


> Mike, the eyebrows are the darndest, cutest things I have ever seen on George (aka Puddin & Pie). Do not ever let a groomer get within ten feet of those!
> 
> The day we picked up Jackson, we had him in our yard for several hours . . . it was New Year's and warm, so we just let him go! I did not walk him until after the third round of shots, although the vet said after second round was OK because he would still be carrying Mom's immunity. I understand the caution with such a wee one, though.
> 
> There was someone on here who had got a personal dog trainer who watched their Hav puppy play and growl and then grab it's toys and shake them like crazy. When the dog trainer said there was something wrong with a puppy that was trying to "kill" its toys, everyone on here laughed and said: GET A NEW TRAINER!" *I think one of the funniest things Havs do is growl and jump and bark when they want to play*. Jackson if very vocal, and has always nipped at our heels when we run and play. I did have to get firm with him about the nipping as a puppy, and we would end play time if he did it. Just stay consistent with George on the nipping, and make sure to keep lots of good teething toys and treats for him.


Kathy~ That very behavior almost lost Tori her TDI certification. She did it to the examiner who had just acted like a "clumsy/excited kid", which was done to see what her reaction was to "unusual" strangers. Once Tori "sized her up" she decided the lady must want to play and started her growly "play w/me" sound :doh: I had to explain to the examiner that the growl was actually a good thing. Thank goodness she believed me and passed her!


----------



## mikeb

I overcame my fear of georgie catching something and we visited a couple friends and relatives today and had a great time. Georgie was tired out and everybody loved him. I was a bit nervous and kept him in safe places and situations. He is meeting lots of men and women, but needs to meet more younger children, he has only met a few and was very good but he is so tiny they have to be careful. He does need to learn his manners with small children so will have to work on that during the next few weeks.

Tryin to get a good pick of georgie in action but my camera is not quick enough or georgie is just too fast and he is out of the shot before i know it.


----------



## gelbergirl

I think the children have to mind their manners as well. You certainly want kids around him who are old enough to understand how to handle him or have their parents around.

I had a neighbor with young children when Henry was a pup, but then Henry only followed the lady of the house around there.


----------



## Scooter's Family

If you're nervous with him around children, have the kids sit on the floor and hold George on their laps. Then they won't drop him and you won't be on edge.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw George is getting so well socialized. I bet he is loving every minute of it too.


----------



## LuvCicero

I know you are enjoying showing him off and it's great for him to get use to people and places. Do you have a ball park near you? I carried Cicero and everyone wanted to rub or hold him. It's a great place to wonder around for an hour for petting!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

As for the small children......Watch the children under 3 years of age! Very young children can be very loud, poking at the puppy, wanting to throw things for the puppy and end up throwing the toys at the puppy and chasing the puppy. 

Dexter was so scared of one little girl....that we finally had to sit on the ground with Dexter so Dexter would feel more comfortable with the young child.


----------



## mikeb

George and I had a good day. Father's day so lots of family around. Men, women children. Actually only 2 children one was 15 and of course was well behaved. The other was 8 , i had her sit with georgie and showed her how to hold him, georgie fell in love with her. He followed her from room to room with his tail wagging. I am starting to worry less about georgie, I do my best to keep everything safe but he loves people. His puppy classes start this tuesday but he just gets his 2nd shot that day so I'm gonna wait an extra week before he meets other dogs even though they should all be vaccinated. I dont think he will have a problem with other dogs (right now he just whines when he seees any like he wants to go play-doesnt bark or growl) but you never know.


----------



## gelbergirl

*Happy Father's Day mikeb !!!*


----------



## Scooter's Family

George will be a happy little fellow with all that going on! We take them to Starbucks with us and sit outside. Almost everyone who comes by will comment about how cute they are or ask what breed. Then I have to explain what a Havanese is and where they come from! LOL I bring a Flossie so they're happy and I get to enjoy my coffee!


----------



## Kathie

Sounds like Georgie is becoming a social butterfly.....lol It sounds like he is doing wonderfully well in everything, Mike ~ keep up the good work!


----------



## mikeb

Think I have the reincarnation of Houdini. This morning I ran into the coffee shop to get a coffee/roll. When I came out he was unhooked from his car seat. The hook I had on him was attached to a strap that was holding up the car seat. How he got off the hook and hooked it to that strap I have no idea. Then he did all that and just stayed sitting in the car seat.


----------



## pjewel

I can relate to the Houdini thing. Bailey was almost named Harry because he could get out of anything. I used to call him Houdini all the time. Mike, just be careful with leaving George in the car with the weather getting hot. I'm not a big fan of leaving them in the car alone at all. I guess I have a fear that someone will snatch them away.

Sounds like George is starting out great with you. I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Mine get out of stuff too, they're smart little guys. That's why we have carabiner clips on the crates, both have gotten out!


----------



## mikeb

Ya. I would never leave george in the car if its hot. It was like 6:30 am and I parked in the shade it was like 60 degrees and I could see the car all the time, was gone less than 4 minutes (was only one there). I thought about taking him in but since its a food place wasn't sure of their reaction. I hear horror stories of pets (and kids) left in hot cars and of pets being stolen. After all I went thru to get george you'd have to shoot me (several times) to get him away now lol.


----------



## gelbergirl

I wonder what you could see from your vantage point in the coffee shop?
The reason I ask is that I am wondering if George went into a panic when you left, and got himself loose.
I would worry that in his panic he might hurt himself.


----------



## Sheri

Mike,
I thinks it's wonderful how you and George are doing! These Havs are such little characters, and so resourceful! What a good little boy to have simply waited in the seat, even though he had detached himself. Stinker! 

I'd love to have taken Tucker into food places while traveling on long car trips, even to grab a coffee, but never dared to, either. Just parked where I could see him, and ran in and out.


----------



## Scooter's Family

We either take turns going in and one stays with the dogs or I go through drive-throughs. You should see the looks I get with them in the car seat! LOL


----------



## mikeb

I agree. I won't go out of the car again with him in the car seat. I was thinking later he could somehow hang himself up or something. If I absolutely had to go in I'd slip him in a carrier.

Anybody have an opinion on george's next vaccination? My breeder says NO corona as her dogs evidently have had some problem with it and dont think its a core vaccination. When he has this one it will be 2 1/2 weeks since the first. The breeder gave him "intervet" a modified live virus for his first shot. That sound good for the next one? I'll of course ask the vet his opinion and for advice. Want it to take effect asap as his first puppy class will be a week from the 2nd vaccination. (will ask vet about that too)


----------



## mikeb

Forgot the pic I just took. George laying under chair again, lazy bum.


----------



## Kathie

What a little cutie! As for the escape, since he didn't go anywhere I think he was just letting you know that he *could* if he wanted to.......lol

Sounds like things are going great and Georgie is a happy little puppy. Keep the pictures coming ~ he is such a doll!


----------



## marjrc

That last picture of Georgie is to die for, Mike! He's a handsome dude and he knows it. lol 

Keep in mind that vets will usually push for vaccines, any and all of them. Not all vets even think to recommend spacing them out for smaller breeds, so beware of that too. Take your breeder's advice, what you learn from other experiences here at the forum and your gut feeling and you'll be o.k.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I would guess that you're at the table in the other chair? That's probably why he's hanging out under the other chair! He's so cute.


----------



## LuvCicero

It looks like you have a cute, calm, sweet, smart little guy on your hands. They can steal your heart very quickly. Thanks for sharing news and pictures with us.


----------



## mikeb

Back visiting the computer. Got very hot and muggy today and will be the next few days so georgie and I won't be out and about much together other than the vet visit. Luckily my apartment has central air. Georgie is pulling on my shoe strings so guess its play time. Tomorrow I need to get a hair cut, my hair is getting longer than george's. I need to get george some shampoo, being inside mostly he doesn't get too dirty but is due for a bath and nail clipping.


----------



## Chasza

Mike, I personally like the following: 
http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/DODDS-CHG-VACC-PROTOCOLS.HTM

It would be another Intervet shot. The only thing about the above schedule is that the last one is 'optional', and I have doubts as to whether a shot given at 14 weeks would be sufficient. Here's how things work: the mother imparts immunity to the puppies via the milk they receive. This immunity is good for "X" amount of time. Thing is: "X" amount of time can vary from dog to dog. So, one dog may have immunity till it reaches 9 weeks, another for 12 weeks, and another can have the mother's immunity for longer, say 15 weeks, for example. So, if you have a dog that has say, a mother's immunity that lasts around 17 weeks<< I am making these particular weeks up to use as an example >>. Well, what this means is that the first two shots were actually killed off by the natural immunity from the mother's milk. The modified viruses would be attacked by the milk given immunity, and killed off. So, then another week or two goes by and this milk given immunity also dies off b/c it won't last that long. So, then the puppy is left with no immunity if it doesn't receive another shot *after* the mother's immunity dies off. This is my understanding of how it works.

They start young, and give several shots not because the dogs need this many, but b/c they don't know when *that* dog's natural immunity will die off exactly. So, if I were to only give two series of puppy shots, then personally, just my thinking, I would start later and give that last shot at about 17 weeks. B/c I am not sure, for sure, that the second shot at 14 weeks won't be killed off and then the puppy will be left without any protection, possibly. I may not understand this very well, since they say the last is optional. OR, more likely, perhaps they suspect that all mother's immunity is killed off before the second shot. I'm not sure as I don't understand this part of why they list the third as being optional. I do think you can titer for this (I think the titers can tell the difference between mothers immunity and the mlv, but I am not sure), but you do have to wait a week to get the titers back.

But as far as the 'core' shots go, I think this is fairly accurate in most cases. I would wait as long as I could between the last shot and the rabies, and I would wait awhile between the rabies and the neuter/spay. B/c my dogs were never outside without being attatched to me (no chance of errent animals), then I waited till they were 6 months old to give the rabies shot and 6-8 weeks after the last shot, and nowhere near the spay/neuter. And, still, my 45 lb dog had a rough time with the rabies shot. If I had dogs that were ever in the back yard w/o constant supervision, then I would still keep all the shots or other stressful even away from the rabies by a few weeks, but I wouldn't wait as long as I did. (they also didn't go to the park or to puppy classes during this time). Even with a fenced in yard, a bat or rabid raccoon could easily get in. FWIW, a couple of years ago, I personally saw more than one raccoon on my road die a horrible death. I suspect it was distemper and not rabies, but just the same, it was awful to witness. So, I am l for being *there* with them when they are out in the yard until all the basic shots are given. At the same time, my two bigger guys both have tons of health problems. They were my first dogs, and I didn't know better, and they got those 7-1 shots. I recognize the fact that this could be related. So, I am for minimal vaccines, but am not for ignoring them or being cautious, either.

This is my understanding, and if anyone knows more or needs to correct somthing I said, then please do so. I do not claim to be an expert on this.


----------



## Lunastar

mikeb said:


> Think I have the reincarnation of Houdini. This morning I ran into the coffee shop to get a coffee/roll. When I came out he was unhooked from his car seat. The hook I had on him was attached to a strap that was holding up the car seat. How he got off the hook and hooked it to that strap I have no idea. Then he did all that and just stayed sitting in the car seat.


LOL My Bella is a houdini too. I think I may have finally found a harness she can't slip. Think being the operative word here since I thought the last one was escape proof too. She doesn't go any where when she gets out of them, just looks awful proud. haha My girls were a year old when they got their rabies. My vet doesn't think they need it earlier since the chance of them coming in contact with a rabid animal is slim. He is a less is more kind of guy, with one expection, he doesn't use the three year rabies since they can't prove it last a full three for every dog. On that score he is a better safe than sorry kind of guy.

Just love little Georgie taking a break under the chair. He has the sweetest face.


----------



## mikeb

Buddy gets his 2nd shots tomorrow. Was gonna take him to his first puppy class tonight but although it should be safe enough and all puppies are supposed to have their shots I just can't do it. Gonna wait till next week when this 2nd shot has had a chance to take effect. I want to socialize him with other dogs but I don't think 1 week will hurt. He is 10 weeks old now.

His name is georgie not buddy....see below


----------



## Lunastar

I think you are wise to wait Mike. YOu know if George(buddy?) doesn't have all of his shots their could be another young one in the same position. 

(having picture withdrawal here) :yo:


----------



## Sheri

Is George now "Buddy?"


----------



## mikeb

Yikes. Buddy was my only other dog's name who passed away. I'm always calling george that, poor confused puppy lol.


----------



## mikeb

Forgot pic of georgie:


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's adorable! Does he bark at his image in the mirror? Murphy does and it's hilarious.


----------



## ama0722

Very cute. Some of the havs seem to be mirror crazy and others never seem to notice.

I think it is more wise to wait for you. I have quite a few friends who don't vaccinate at all. And they say the worst thing is to expose an unvaccinated dog to all the ones who were just vaccinated recently.


----------



## mikeb

George doesnt really react too much to mirror. Licks it sometimes. He is actually more interested in chewing the nobs that hold it in place. I had to put bitter apple on them. He notices the reflection and looks and sometimes puts up a paw (looks like he is trying to see if it does what he does lol), but not sure what he thinks.

I did wait on the puppy class, I'll see what the vet says about next week's class. I don't think george is gonna have a problem with other dogs (but you never know). I have some friends (and relatives)with dogs that I know are well immunized. I may do some house calls or invite them over with their pets after this vacc takes.

He is doing great at night but I had to make an adjustment. I had him in his crate which was in his expen in the corner of the bedroom. He couldnt see me at night when I was in bed so whined and yiped for about 30 mins every night. I then moved the crate out of the expen and near to the head of my bed on the floor. No more yipes or whines, long as he knew i was up in bed he had no problem. In fact now at night he walks right into his crate when its time for bed. I move the crate back to the expen when I leave him during the day.


----------



## mikeb

Had to post again, does this happen to your puppies. Georgie always has his playful times but just now he went nuts. He ran thru the rooms growling (playfully) and yiping. Ran into his ceramic dish, ran into bedroom growling grabbed some clothes ran some more hit bedpost ran around some more then sprawled out and I went over and petted him and he licked my hand and now is asleep. Huh?


----------



## Scooter's Family

YES!!! This is RLH (run like he!!) and mine do it at least once a day. Makes us laugh every time! Sometimes they'll do it outside too and just keep running in a huge circle until they crash from exhaustion, it's hysterical. Murphy will run right into walls.


----------



## Milo's Mom

MIlo does this at least once a day - he becomes a total wild man. My shelties and wheaten terrier also did RLH. I think it's the way they release pent-up energy. So fun to watch!


----------



## Mraymo

Great pictures. RLHs are so fun.


----------



## irnfit

Oh yes, Mike. It is the famous Hav RLH you see posted here all the time. They have these spurts where they just love to run like heck. Mine have different times of the day, usually early morning, then around 5pm and then again about 8 or 9pm. And, be forewarned....they love to do it after a bath, too.


----------



## gelbergirl

Yes Mike the havs go crazy. At his age might have to do with hormones as well.

I think that George is also your buddy, so it would make sense. When they join your life your can't help but call them all sorts of things and I think the affection your had for Buddy transfers to this little George-buddy.


----------



## mikeb

George is laying under my chair again. Just got back from Vet he was very nice and explained everything to me. They set up a time when there were no other dogs. They cleaned all surfaces an extra time for me as I have a germ thing and even put down a disposable puppy pad and washed clean. So I know george is fine. Gave shot without corona or lepto as I requested although he really thought at some point I could get corona (never saw a bad reaction). He agreed to just give the core vaccines. He said to come back immediately if george had any throwing up or diarrhea or other reactions. But george looks fine so far.

I asked him about puppy class and he advised strongly that I not go to it till his final vaccinations are over so I'll wait. He said meeting people was no problem at all but no dogs. He said even apparently healthy vaccinated dogs could pose a problem so to be safe just wait a couple weeks before he meets other dogs. I have noticed that george doesnt even bark at other dogs he sees so don't think he will have a problem socializing. I go back in 2 1/2 weeks for his last shots. He also said to taking him out in front of my apartment would be no problem but don't walk him all over the place.

I felt quite satisfied with the vet. Now we are back in the air conditioning as the heat index is going to 100 degrees today.

(also the scale was broken the people were there fixing it so I still dont know how much george weighs)


----------



## Sheri

Good visit, sounds like. You are a great doggy-dad!


----------



## Lunastar

Sounds like you have a great vet there, Mike. June tends to be parvo month. I guess lots of dogs getting out after being cooped up all winter. Is RLH just the greatest. My girls do it several times a day, both inside and out. When Zoey runs she has the most joyous look on her face.


----------



## marjrc

Mike, you just witnessed George's first RLH. Isn't it funny? Ricky was 4 months old when he did his first one and I almost cried. Silly, huh? I couldnt' wait to witness the famous Hav RLH ! lol 

What a darling face in that last picture.

I would avoid the Lepto and Corono vaccines as well so I agree with you there. The risks are so low, esp. with you living in an apt., that I'd rather not expose such a tiny puppy to such a vaccine. My two got the Lepto at 1 yr., but no more.


----------



## mikeb

Georgie seems to love it in the car but its been quite warm and my a/c in the car works but not well so only cools a little I tried to get it fixed twice so far with no results. So its quite warm but not extremely so in car. Georgie although he seems to love it pants an awful lot in car and searches for shadiest part. I know he is getting lots of hair and its black so probably absorbs sunlight. Do hav's have a problem with heat? Wouldnt think so if they came from Cuba. I try to keep it cool as I can and never leave him, gonna try one more time to get that a/c fixed. The air cools me but i guess dogs don't sweat so doesnt do much for georgie. Like to take him with me but not if its too much for him.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

If Dexter can see me and cannot get to me...he about loses his mind!


----------



## SMARTY

I'm so glad you are enjoying George......

Smarty is silver and white and hates the heat……..loves the cold……
Not so sure about the Cuba story and their coats keeping them cool, sun out of the eyes and such. In our heat Smarty does what she needs to outside and then goes into the garage to lay on the cool concrete just waiting for me to finish so she can go in. Galen is black & white she also would rather be cool.


----------



## mikeb

I was looking at all the diff vaccination schedules. Its amazing how much they don't know and/or disagree about when to have puppies vaccinated. The last vaccination should be anywhere from 12 weeks to 20 weeks depending on what you read. Life was so much easier before the internet and the abundance of info. Think I'll pick somewhere in between, probably 15-16 weeks if vet agrees.

Here of some pics of georgies initial training: (georgie sit and georgie down)


----------



## Beamer

Mike, George is sooo cute! You should submit some photos for the Calendar!

Ryan


----------



## mikeb

He is cute isnt he? (hehe). He is an awesome puppy so far too. Still have to work on potty training. His final personality is not formed yet so I'm sure there will be things that come up as he matures thru the stages but so far so good.


----------



## Sissygirl

George sure is a doll!!


----------



## Redorr

Oh Mike - great photos of Georgie. SUPER cutie pie, that kid. You are having so much fun already. You guys are lucky to have found each other.

My grandfather, dad and brother were/are all named George and nicknamed Buddy or Bud. It's a natural!


----------



## LuvCicero

He is sooo cute. I can hear him saying...."Okay, I did it, now where is my treat!!"


----------



## PepperToast

Hey Mike,

Glad to hear things are going well for you and Georgie! I rarely come on this site anymore as things have suddenly gotten busy for me but I do come back just to check in on your thread and to see if there are anymore stories and photo updates. He is absolutely darling.

Meeka


----------



## irnfit

How could you not fall in love with George? He is just too cute.


----------



## mikeb

I've run out of new people. Georgie has met about 35 new people as safely as possible (not including those he met at breeder so maybe 45). I have run out of ideas. Supposed to meet 100 by age 12 weeks and I only have 1 1/2 weeks to go. Guess I'll have to lower my goal to 60 , sorry Dr Ian Dunbar.


----------



## hedygs

mikeb said:


> I've run out of new people. Georgie has met about 35 new people as safely as possible (not including those he met at breeder so maybe 45). I have run out of ideas. Supposed to meet 100 by age 12 weeks and I only have 1 1/2 weeks to go. Guess I'll have to lower my goal to 60 , sorry Dr Ian Dunbar.


Mike I'll come by.


----------



## Lunastar

mikeb said:


> I've run out of new people. Georgie has met about 35 new people as safely as possible (not including those he met at breeder so maybe 45). I have run out of ideas. Supposed to meet 100 by age 12 weeks and I only have 1 1/2 weeks to go. Guess I'll have to lower my goal to 60 , sorry Dr Ian Dunbar.


Oh Mike I don't think the number of people are really going to make a difference. You just keep meeting people as he ages and he will be fine.

He sure is cute. Love the look on his face in his sit pose. YOu know you are going to have such a hard time saying no to that adorable little face. You can plainly see he adores you.


----------



## mikeb

Can you bring 39 friends? I live in Michigan, you could rent a bus - bring your dogs too ......lol.

I'm just kinda kidding, I'm not worried. If I want to meet more people I can visit outside stores etc but I prefer to do it more safely, I don't expect to hit 100 - but you never know.


----------



## hedygs

I can't bring my dog can I? I know you're in Michigan! I'm not sure exactly where you live but how far could you be?


----------



## mikeb

I see where people can have their puppies lay on their backs on the floor or in their arms for long periods. Georgie will only do that if he knows I will give him a treat or he is tired. If he is in a hyper or playful mood he squirms unless he knows a treat is coming then he'll stay there forever. He does let me examine him with no problem (feet, ears, tail, mouth). Should I work on that? Should he roll on his back willingly? Don't want to force him.


----------



## Sheri

Yes, Mike, mess with all parts of his little body a lot, so that he gets used to being handled by you for any reason. Toes, teeth, ears, tummy, etc. You want to be brushing him already, too, so that he is comfortable with that. Even though he doesn't need it yet, get him used to it as a pleasant activity--or, at least, not one to be feared or fought against. Treats are a nice bonus for him for the grooming things that he's not comfortable with.


----------



## gelbergirl

my favorite thing to do with these hav pups are belly kisses
xxoxo


----------



## Lunastar

Oh yes lots of belly kisses.


----------



## mikeb

Thanks for the advice just spent about 10 minutes with just a few tiny treats and brushed him and turned him over, checked his teeth - he opened his mouth. Even kissed his belly lol. It went very well, I feel we are making progress.


----------



## Scooter's Family

He has such a sweet little face! I wouldn't worry about meeting so many people, etc. Sounds like you're taking him out and exposing him to things and to me that's what's important.


----------



## ls-indy

SMARTY said:


> I'm so glad you are enjoying George......
> 
> Smarty is silver and white and hates the heat&#8230;&#8230;..loves the cold&#8230;&#8230;
> Not so sure about the Cuba story and their coats keeping them cool, sun out of the eyes and such. In our heat Smarty does what she needs to outside and then goes into the garage to lay on the cool concrete just waiting for me to finish so she can go in. Galen is black & white she also would rather be cool.


Daisy also loves the cold and hates the heat. She wants to go out for walks, but wants to be carried when its too hot. She rings the bell to go outside - but wants back in as soon as she does her business...

EXCEPT - if I let her play in the sprinkler or if I'm watering plants. She LOVES the water. I'll post some pics later if my Carbonite back-up ever finishes!


----------



## Mraymo

Love the pictures of George. He's adorable. Izzy also likes it cool. She's all black so I'm sure that's part of it. She always finds a shady spot to lie. She will sometimes pant in the car but sometimes she's just panting because she's anxious not necessarily that's she's hot.


----------



## mikeb

Going to my nephew's wedding out of town for about 4 hours. Georgie will have to be in his pen. Next tuesday I return to work (only 2 1/2 days a week). But this is a good thing. I got georgie started, I wish I could have done more on his potty training so far but its hard on a 2nd floor apartment. I am getting a bit of puppy burnout, put a hold on my golfing and church stuff and work to concentrate on georgie. Worrying about vaccinations, illnesses, socialization, bite inhibition, agression etc. It will be good to ease off a bit here and there. I love the little guy but it will be nice when life returns a bit more to normal and I can take him for walks and class etc and get back to being with people and not worrying.


----------



## PepperToast

Hey Mike,

I KNOW it is hard...but don't worry. Don't bother. George will be fine. You care deeply that he is a well adjusted doggie and that means that George knows that he is a dog and not a baby. It is good for a dog to learn that their owners go away and come back and that there is NOTHING to worry about.

An interesting thing has happened in my house. The more dogs I got, and the less time I had to dote on them individually, the better, more relaxed and easy going dogs I had. I just had less time to direct my attention and worry on each of them and they just learned that life has a rhythm and it's all ok.

I know George is a single dog and therefor has no playmates (yet) but I think the best advice I can give you is to remember that he is a dog and even if you left him everyday, he will have a great life with you because you will love him. 

Meeka


----------



## marjrc

That is good advice, Meeka. I agree. Like having a newborn baby, the first weeks of getting a puppy can be quite exhausting as well as fun, exciting and special. It's only normal to want to have a bit of 'down' time.

Speaking of 'down', George is just adorable in those pictures!

Here is a link, Mike, to a suggested checklist for socializing a puppy: http://www.the-puppy-dog-place.com/puppy-socialization.html You probably know these already, but it might help others reading this thread and give ideas. If you scroll down, you'll see all kinds of different people and places that can be introduced to a new puppy. To be honest, I only did a fraction of them! lol


----------



## mikeb

Had a good time at the wedding and when I came back georgie was fine. He pooped and peed in his ugodog so no messes. Was good to talk about other things at reception but we talked a bit about dogs and I actually set up a couple playdates with relatives dogs after george gets his next shots. Also going to see my niece and her husband and 2 kids tomorrow, they flew in from florida for the wedding. They had an austrailian shepherd who died recently of bone cancer (guess its prevalent in that breed) so would like to see georgie. 

I appreciate the support, thank you for your comments. There are plusses and minuses to having georgie but the good far outweighs the added responsibilities. Once we can get out more without the worry of viruses things will get better. The apartment complex has a huge network of sidewalks, courtyards, shady trees, bunny rabbits, squirrels and lots of people walking dogs so will be great fun and george and I will meet lots of new people and pets. I should be able to get into puppy class 07/14 or 7/21 as all of his shots will be done and effective so still lots of good summer time ahead. 

Will be taking time for myself, got some more golf outings planned and my book club as well as some volunteer stuff. Georgie will be an important part of my life but not the basically only focus that it has been recently.

As george is sniffing around I better go catch him.


----------



## Redorr

What a good pup! Georgie is doing great. 

Mike - When you go back to work, do you have a plan for him on the full days? A dog walker, or lunchtime visit from you? A whole day alone could be tough for such a young one.


----------



## Amy R.

Don't worry, Mike, eventually (in a matter of months) you will get your life back, and then you will miss Georgie's puppy ways, I promise you! Heath , at 10 months, has truly settled into our family and (I'm afraid to say this) has finally gotten the hang of housebreaking. . .yay. . .it will all go by VERY quickly, all the drudgery, worry, pottying, etc. So enjoy it!


----------



## mikeb

Had my laugh for the morning. Georgie and I went to the bagel place. He got the bag off the table and is running around shaking it, falling over. Better than any toy I have. Guess I should take it away from him.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Why? Keep watching and laughing!


----------



## Jammies

*Oh Mike, what a ham! George, that is! As my Grams would say, "cover that thing up". LOL*


----------



## mikeb

Georgie has another bad habit we have to work on. He likes to chew on my hair when i lay down. Doggie salivia does not make a good hair gel (actually it does but sounds gross).

George resting on back. Edited.


----------



## Sissygirl

Sounds like George is just wonderful. When I first got Sissy I played/rubbed with her feet a lot when she layed by me. It got her used to me fussing with them.


----------



## mikeb

When is best age for first puppy bath, can I give one at 10 weeks? When should he first go to groomer? 4 months? I got clippers but I just can't cut his toenails it doesnt seem to bother him but it scares me. Everything is black.


----------



## Leeann

Mike he is just too stinking cute.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

mikeb said:


> Georgie has another bad habit we have to work on. He likes to chew on my hair when i lay down. Doggie salivia does not make a good hair gel (actually it does but sounds gross).
> 
> George resting on back. Edited.


Dexter loves my hair...I rarely get on the floor unless it is to look for one of Dexter's toys that Dexter has found and I have to get it!

I figure the hair thing is just a dog thing....he smells/plays like your hair was another pup.

Dexter doesn't bother my hair when we are sleeping.

Bath time....I would have to check my bath thread (it was 12 weeks) to see when I gave Dexter his first bath. I was so scared when bathing Dexter, you want the first experience with you and George to be a good one.

When Dexter was a pup....I would tend to bathe him when his hair was not feeling soft, or he was looking pretty rough looking (dirty) from the outside or had a little smell to him.


----------



## gelbergirl

Henry got a bath on day #2 with me, he had thrown up the entire ride home.
I also understand his brothers and sisters were bathed while with the breeder - they vomited as a group en route to the vets. So I think it will be okay.

If he goes after your hair, just Yalp a bit, like you are another dog who doesn't like it - you wil find you will have to Yalp every now and again to help him understand when he is bothersome or too rough.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I bathed mine right from the start, just use lukewarm water and do it somewhere small like the kitchen sink or a basin, don't put him in a huge bathtub. The kitchen sink worked best for me because it's the perfect height and there's a sprayer.

I'd take him to the groomer soon too, when he's done with his shots. You want him to be used to it if that's what you're going to do on a regular basis.


----------



## mikeb

Thanks for the advice. As far as my hair he doesn't pull it just kinda chews on it but it's still something to discourage. He also when I first got him would get right to your face and lick a lot. I have brought that down to a more normal level while still letting him meet people. I started with me and after he licked a few seconds I held him back and then gave him a treat when he calmed down and he now doesn't lick quite as much but its a work in progress as I don't want to discourage him from being friendly. But some people (dog lovers mostly) don't mind having their face licked and some do so its something I have to keep an eye on.

A new couple just moved downstairs and georgie met them. When he sees new people i can hardly hold onto him he wants to meet them so fast. Once they acknowlege him by a pet or holding him he calms down. 

Actually if you read some books on selecting a puppy I made a mistake. I picked a friendly puppy that comes bouncing right up to you. I guess that means he is more dominant. But at the time I wasn't thinking about the books, just that there was a connection and I wanted him.

Right now it sounds like he is murdering my tennis shoe so I better quit. He sounds like a cat growly with his face in my shoe running around.


----------



## pjewel

mikeb said:


> Thanks for the advice. As far as my hair he doesn't pull it just kinda chews on it but it's still something to discourage. He also when I first got him would get right to your face and lick a lot. I have brought that down to a more normal level while still letting him meet people. I started with me and after he licked a few seconds I held him back and then gave him a treat when he calmed down and he now doesn't lick quite as much but its a work in progress as I don't want to discourage him from being friendly. But some people (dog lovers mostly) don't mind having their face licked and some do so its something I have to keep an eye on.
> 
> A new couple just moved downstairs and georgie met them. When he sees new people i can hardly hold onto him he wants to meet them so fast. Once they acknowlege him by a pet or holding him he calms down.
> *
> Actually if you read some books on selecting a puppy I made a mistake.* I picked a friendly puppy that comes bouncing right up to you. I guess that means he is more dominant. But at the time I wasn't thinking about the books, just that there was a connection and I wanted him.
> 
> Right now it sounds like he is murdering my tennis shoe so I better quit. He sounds like a cat growly with his face in my shoe running around.


I think not. You got the perfect puppy, but if you have any doubt at all just send him to me. :biggrin1:


----------



## mikeb

Never!! lol. Georgie and I are a unit now. Joint travelers thru life and all that stuff.lane:


----------



## Eva

Oh wow Mike, i hadn't looked at this thread for awhile and I have to say that it sounds like you're doing an excellent job raising and socializing little Georgie 
He is one of the cutest little guys in the world and though it can be tough in the first couple of months enjoy every second...he'll be grown up in no time. I've had Todd for almost a year now and the time has flown by more quickly than I ever would have thought. 
Makes me want another puppy to snuggle...but not quite yet..lol


----------



## lcy_pt

Leeann said:


> Mike he is just too stinking cute.


Absolutely!

I may have to boycott this thread Mike. Everytime you post a pic of Georgie, MHS starts to flare up ...


----------



## Lunastar

Mike you have gotten some great advice here. George is just so adorable. I certainly don't think you have made a mistake in picking George. I think the most important thing when you pick a pet is the connection. A pet is a life long companion no book can tell you how to pick one. You picked the perfect dog for you.


----------



## mikeb

I have a bit of a gripe on how we treat dogs in the US. I was just out paying some bills and going to credit union and everybody was very nice. I went to post office to mail something and needed a stamp. There was hardly anyone there so just wanted to run in and get stamp and mail the letter. Was gonna leave george in car but he kept trying to get out and I thought what if there was a delay and the heat etc. So I put him in his sherpa bag and went in. It did take under 5 minutes and there was not a peep out of george in sherpa bag. But the lady waiting on me said "we don't allow dogs in here!" I said please just sell me the stamps and I won't come back. I guess she was afraid of a 4 lb puppy in a sherpa bag. I know its probably the rule but the meanness with which she said it made me wonder about what we think of our dogs.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Was there a sign on the door that said anything about animals?


----------



## CinnCinn

Little George is adorable. Love that picture of him lying on his back. What a face!


----------



## mikeb

Didn't see any sign. No don't think so. But there very well could be a rule, I just think our whole attitude toward pets its out of kilter. How could a 4lb dog inside a sherpa bag be a danger to anyone. It was mostly her attitude that got me, if she had said in a nice way, well we dont allow dogs but here are your stamps but the rule is no dogs for next time. I know technically my credit union doesnt allow dogs but they begged me to bring the puppy in. I'm over it now but I just think part of the problem we have so many unsocialized dogs in the country is our refusal to let them go anywhere. I have noticed things are changing to some degree with more hotels accepting pets.

(Mike officially gets off his soap box now)


----------



## Milo's Mom

Some countries have much different attitudes. In France you can bring your dog almost anywhere with you as long as he/she is well-behaved (even restaurants). My fear here would be that not all pet owners are responsible. We know how many of us have been charged by dogs while walking our babies. There is also the allergy issue...............


----------



## mikeb

I agree it goes both ways. There are too many people in this country who don't properly care for and take responsibility for there pets. So I guess its a no win situation. Makes it harder for us who do.


----------



## mikeb

Georgie met 5 new people today on our travels. He is up in the 70's of people met. No dogs or cats yet although he did see a bunny. I'm back to work tomorrow for 7 hour day. I'll come home at lunch. I sent an email to a pet sitter to try to get references etc, might need one at times although not too often so want to be ready. 


I figure I'll get references, names of any vets that might recommend her, her experience, education and maybe schedule a visit between her and georgie and I so I will know more when I need her.


----------



## gelbergirl

^^^ I found it very helpful to have a pet nanny around for Henry. It is great to have walk times scheduled, and it also gives the pup someone else to get to know.


----------



## JeanMarie

Oh my gosh...is it possible for that guy to be any cuter????
Riley was picked because he came bouncing right up me and he's been an absolute joy. You done good. 
One thing to watch for, if no one has told you yet, is the "scare-dys" (as I call them). As you socialize George and he begans to go out into the world, he'll be discovering new things, of course and mostly it will be delightful for him. Then, out of the blue...something will absolutely freak him. It's usually something that is totally innocent and yet they seem to think it's a HUGE threat. First time this happened, it was a baby stroller in the park. He went all stiff and started growling and would NOT go near it. I just gently introduced him to it...and he was fine. He still does this now and then...just recently at a relative's house when he was in bed with me and looked up and saw the light fixture. I guess to him it looked like an animal about to drop down on him. LOL

Anyway...you sound like you are having such fun with him! IWAP!!!!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh that is funny about Riley and the scare-dys. Zoey will sometimes bark and growl at something new in the house or something moved out of place. It is so funny. She is fine after Bella goes and checks it out. 

Aw Mike, I guess the rules are the rules. There are so many people with allergies that I can understand why pets are not allowed in places. Also so many untrained dogs. Too bad there isn't a rule for untrained children also. As for her tone and nastiness. Well who knows what kind of day that poor woman was having or what she is going through in her life. I am sure you will find lots of places to take George. He is so cute I bet he gets into many places that other dogs don't.


----------



## mikeb

Overall things are going better every day. He is a puppy so I gotta expect problems, a little stubborness, playing a bit hard. But these things lessen every day. I now have him peeing out on the balcony , after he sleeps or drinks we go out there for a while. I fenced off the edge so he wouldnt fall. It has fake grass for the carpeting. Its quite worn and out in the rain so hopefully the landlord won't care. Would cost almost nothing to recarpet. I clean off the excess, although he doesnt pee much. Its working great he goes to the sliding door now when he has to pee, it will work for now till his shots are done. 

I let him loose in the car today. Bad mistake, he wanted to be everywhere, first window then other seat then car seat. Then he went into back seat. All while I was trying to drive and watch him. He is so small he falls into every crack. So I finally reattached him to car seat which he wasn't pleased with.

He got a free tim bit at tim hortons. I let him play with it and he had a blast before he started eating it. I was kinda afraid he might swallow it so took it away after a while but he had a great time throwing it and chasing it by himself.

They want me to go to 30+ hours a week at work ( and a promotion). I am telling them no tomorrow. I already just retired after 25 years of work , my bookstore work was just to keep me busy and give a little extra spending money. I'm telling them I'll work the equivalent of 2 days a week (16 hours) as I have lots of other interests to explore and lots to do with george. The job is a nice diversion, a way to socialize and meet lots of people but I don't want it to seem to much like a "job". I have enough money without the job for a nice life and there is so much more to life than trying to accumulate money. (this is probably more than you wanted to know about me lol).

This pic was hard. reached camera out with one hand and tried to get pic of me holding george. Didn't turn out too well, george was wondering what the heck I was doing:


----------



## Lunastar

Goodness he just gets cuter! What a sweetheart.


----------



## mikeb

Another georgie pick. I know your gettin tired of them .


----------



## Sissygirl

That is just too cute!!


----------



## Sissygirl

JeanMarie said:


> Oh my gosh...is it possible for that guy to be any cuter????
> Riley was picked because he came bouncing right up me and he's been an absolute joy. You done good.
> One thing to watch for, if no one has told you yet, is the "scare-dys" (as I call them). As you socialize George and he begans to go out into the world, he'll be discovering new things, of course and mostly it will be delightful for him. Then, out of the blue...something will absolutely freak him. It's usually something that is totally innocent and yet they seem to think it's a HUGE threat. First time this happened, it was a baby stroller in the park. He went all stiff and started growling and would NOT go near it. I just gently introduced him to it...and he was fine. He still does this now and then...just recently at a relative's house when he was in bed with me and looked up and saw the light fixture. I guess to him it looked like an animal about to drop down on him. LOL
> Anyway...you sound like you are having such fun with him! IWAP!!!!


Jean, this is so true. Sissy is 4 yrs. old and the other night we were outback and she heard a firecracker (which she hates) and she ran toward 
the door and looked back and up - she saw the moon and thought the moon made the loud bang. I could tell that was the first time she had seen the moon - too funny.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Mike, he is absolutely the cutest thing !!


----------



## marjrc

Can't ever have too many pictures of anyone's Hav, puppy or adult.  He's a cutie pie!


----------



## Sheri

Awww, we love LOTS of photos...more, more!


----------



## Amy R.

Too many pictures? Tired of them? IMPOSSIBLE!! *WE LOVE GEORGE!!!!! *


----------



## mikeb

Guess I'm a worrier. Georgie had one soft stool yesterday and I just knew it was the beginning of parvo. Well he has had 2 normal ones and ate a whole bunch since and is happy as can be. I guess I was wrong lol.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'm a worrier too so I understand, I ran Scooter to the vet so many times when there turned out to be nothing wrong. Better safe than sorry! LOL


----------



## mikeb

Hmm..... george getting in trouble (I know its hard to believe lol):


----------



## mikeb

Might seem like an unusual question. I left georgie in car this morning for like 2 minutes to grab a coffee. I could see him all the time and it was 6am and cloudy and 50 degrees so was no problem. He pooped on my seat (lol) this is the second time he has pooped when he got nervous or anxious. Ever here of a dog that poops when he is upset? (was not loose)


----------



## Sheri

Awww, the pictures of Georgie in your shoe--he's just trying to wear Daddy's shoe!

As far as your question, I fortunately haven't had that issue, but I know others have and will be chiming in. You can also search here for topics like that, "separation anxiety" etc to see variations and what to do. George is so young I would imagine that this will be able to deal with easier. I had to leave Tucker alone for a couple of hours at a time pretty much from the start, so maybe time being alone might help?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Scooter will poo when he's stressed. He always goes right outside the door at the vet! LOL


----------



## JeanMarie

Ri used to get the runs when he was excited or stressed.
Thankfully he's grown out of it. At least Georgie's are solid.


----------



## mikeb

George and I are settling in pretty well. He is becoming more behaved and I am learning his little quirks. There is so much I want to do with him, getting impatient till shots are done. He has met his 100 people and I think thats enough for now. He can't go to class for about 3 weeks. Can't wait to start his training and walks outside.

It was funny today was the first time he felt rain. He was on the balcony and felt it hit him he kinda jumped and looked around. Then he started opening his mouth trying to catch the raindrops , it was funny.

I'm surprised this guy seems to be afraid of nothing (except me leaving). Thunder, lightning no problem, sweeper no problem, people no problem , loud noises no problem etc. When he moves into the "fear stage" that may change but for now nothing scares him. I don't know for sure how he will react to cats and dogs although when I carry him anywhere near dogs it appears he wants to get down and play, doesnt seem to be any fear or aggression. Cats and squirrels and bunnies may be different and I suspect as most dogs not raised with them he will want to chase them. Every day I will learn something new about george.

I am contemplating another hav next year (since I found out can have 2 pets at my apt). They can keep each other company when I am away and other than the vet expense I don't see a down side to 2 dogs (long as they get along and I think they would). Would have to stop at 2 dogs though lol or they might gang up on me.


----------



## mikeb

My breeder used a MLV vaccine on george. I was curious and had forgot to ask my vet what he used I had assumed it was a modified live virus. I called and it was a killed virus. I had thought the best vaccines were from MLV and high titer. Now I'm wondering if I should see if he will use a MLV or if he doesn't go to another vet? Anybody have an opinion?

edit: Just called 2 other vets in area and they all use the MLV not sure why my vet doesn't.


----------



## gelbergirl

. . . 2 havs sounds great. I think that would be great for George. You are right, double the vet and grooming bills though . . .


----------



## Lunastar

Two havs are better than one. LOL I'm guessing three are even better, but I don't know that for sure yet. 

I had heard the dead virus was as effective and less likely to cause a problem. I have no clue if that is true. I'm sure someone who knows will chime in. 

Great pictures, more pictures mike, please.


----------



## mikeb

I guess there are pro's and con's to each vaccine. I check the area, called about 8 vets and all but 2 (including mine) use the MLV for parvo. The MLV gives a stronger quicker resistance but there is a very slight chance of the puppy catching the virus or of the vaccine not working if mistakes are made or its not stored correctly i guess. Dr Dodd suggests MLV in current web articles but I notice older ones she preferred killed vaccines so guess I can flip a coin.


----------



## Redorr

mikeb said:


> Might seem like an unusual question. I left georgie in car this morning for like 2 minutes to grab a coffee. I could see him all the time and it was 6am and cloudy and 50 degrees so was no problem. He pooped on my seat (lol) this is the second time he has pooped when he got nervous or anxious. Ever here of a dog that poops when he is upset? (was not loose)


Mike - just catching up on George. Lola has intense separation anxiety. She used to express it by barking. Now she will pee or poop. She does it in the house when I leave, and she always poops if left alone in the car. She hates it. I am working on it with her through a combination of training and anti-anxiety drugs. So far, so good for the past week. Lola is nearly 2. She has had increasingly intense SA over the past year.

I love the velcro dog aspect of Lola and many havs, but I created a very anxious little girl.


----------



## Redorr

mikeb said:


> Another georgie pick. I know your gettin tired of them .


WE NEVER GET TIRED OF PICTURES!!!! Please keep them coming, Mike. We all love your little guy because you have shared so well.


----------



## mikeb

I can tell that george has a stubborn streak. I hope it doesn't get worse as he gets older. If you don't let him do something he will just keep trying anyway. When he can't get up on couch he attacks the edge of the couch like he is mad at it. He does give up after a while.


----------



## mikeb

Another georgie pic:


----------



## kelrobin

Just caught up with George . . . still as cute (if not cuter) than ever! Sounds like you and he are made for each other!

You mentioned confusion on the heat because of the "Cuba" connection. I do think Jackson is VERY sensitive to heat. And one of the worst places is the car . . . Jackson threw up once when the sun was on his face in the car. I would be very careful about leaving him the car even if for only two minutes . . . the heat as well as the SA could cause him distress. Jackson is mostly white - I just gave him a major trim and I can tell he is so much happier in the heat with some of that fur off. He also loves water and will go wild for sprinklers and hoses . . . a fun thing to try to find for Mr. Georgie!


----------



## mikeb

I worry too much. I have always been a worrier with the kids etc. But with georgie I worry I don't socialize him enough, then when I do I think everybody has parvo on their hands and feet. Be so glad when all his shots are done (I even worry about what shots to give and bad reactions). The thing is I have to realize things happen even if we do our best, need to take life moment by moment and trust our decisions. Sorry to get psychological here but this is getting to me, I always take care of my health but never worry about myself but for some reason I have this fear I might lose my puppy to something and we have formed such a good bond. I feel so responsible to keep him healthy and happy. He is totally dependent on me. I definitely am overly sensetive in this area and might have to get some counseling or something. I have such a good time with him hate to ruin any of it with useless worrying. I need to find the balance between caution and senseless worrying and I haven't found it yet.


----------



## Missy

Mike, Just getting caught up on you and George. You are both perfectly training each other (tee hee.) And he is absolutely the cutest puppy I have ever seen. OK, I know I say that a lot. But boy is he a stinkin cute Neezer. So happy for you both.


----------



## gelbergirl

when I first decided to get a puppy, I told my friends I would not let him walk around outside without little shoes cause I did not want his feet to get dirty.

and you think you have problems?


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Mike,

Your little guy is just the most handsome puppy ever!

Holly & Murphy


----------



## Scooter's Family

My vet accuses me of treating both dogs like babies because my kids are getting older. In some ways she's right, I do realize they're dogs but I love them and baby them quite a bit. It's fun for me and DH, and the kids too. Don't worry so much, he's still new to you and so helpless that of course you feel protective of him. As he gets a bit older and finishes his puppy shots lots of that worry will go away.


----------



## LuvCicero

Mike, George gets cuter by the day. I love the picture of him with your shoe. I think neezers must love foot odor. 

The worry part will go away in another month or so. These are sturdy, rough little dogs. Just wait till he does a really good RLH and you can't catch him to go back inside.!!


----------



## mikeb

Think georgie is gonna be arrested. He just tore off the tag on the bed that says "do not remove under penalty of law". I had thought that my vet hadn't given the vaccine type I wanted because of what the receptionist said when i called there last week. I called around looking for a new vet, now I called my old vet back and the receptionist was wrong and he did get the right vaccine. I guess the lesson is don't trust the receptionist only the vet. Those reading way back in my sorted history know my family had some health issues, my sister has had her hip replaced and is doing well, her husband though had to be put in a nursing home due to alzheimers. He seems to be adjusting well there though. Georgie and I are going tomorrow to see my sister and might stay the night. I'm going to try to see if we can go to see my brother in law in the nursing home with georgie, he met georgie once a few weeks ago and they got along great. The problem might be the rabies shot as george can't have one yet and that might be a rule.

A pic of georgie looks like he has one green eye lol"


----------



## mikeb

another pic or 2:


----------



## Evye's Mom

Georgie gets cuter by the minute.


----------



## Lunastar

mikeb said:


> I worry too much. I have always been a worrier with the kids etc. But with georgie I worry I don't socialize him enough, then when I do I think everybody has parvo on their hands and feet. Be so glad when all his shots are done (I even worry about what shots to give and bad reactions). The thing is I have to realize things happen even if we do our best, need to take life moment by moment and trust our decisions. Sorry to get psychological here but this is getting to me, I always take care of my health but never worry about myself but for some reason I have this fear I might lose my puppy to something and we have formed such a good bond. I feel so responsible to keep him healthy and happy. He is totally dependent on me. I definitely am overly sensetive in this area and might have to get some counseling or something. I have such a good time with him hate to ruin any of it with useless worrying. I need to find the balance between caution and senseless worrying and I haven't found it yet.


Mike, My girls are two and half and I still worry. My kids think I'm nuts. Maybe I am, I know I never stressed this much over all the other dogs we have had. There is just something about their trusting little faces that gets me. I'm sure many of my fears are silly but you know what I don't care, they do not interfer with the girls lives and they have really good lives.

Oh georie just gets cuter and cuter. What a doll. Now how could anyone arrest that little face, so sweet. hahaha


----------



## mikeb

Anybody have a hav that doesnt poop just once? Georgie is doin good poopin either on the balcony in a fenced off area or the ugodog. Problem is he poops then walks away then poops a little bit again on the rug. Like there was a little bit that took longer lol. What a character.


----------



## gelbergirl

I hope he taught that mattress a lesson!
what a sweetie
ps: you could probably sneak him into the nursing home since he is so little ! !


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Yes Mike both my girls do that. With Zoey is an occassional thing but for Bella that is how she poops. It also take her forever to find just the right spot to poop in. LOL Some days she walks and poops at the same time, talk about funny looking.


----------



## lcy_pt

Mike...that picture of Georgie with the mattress is so dang cute....you're killing me here!!


----------



## Patti McNeil

Toby does exactly what Bella does....he will walk as he poops! It's hilarious. As long as he walks forward and not backward, stepping in, that's fine with me!


----------



## Sheri

He's just SO cute!!! I hope the cops don't find him after his ripping off the label from your mattress! You'll have to hide him out...


----------



## JeanMarie

Yeppers, Riley is a two or even three stage pooper. He walks a step and squeezes out just a leeeetle more...
Such characters...don'tcha love em!!


----------



## Missy

Jasper's a two step pooper too. I never thought I could love the face of a George as much as I love your Georgie.


----------



## Jane

Lincoln is also a multi-pooper. He left 5 separate poops on the patio one morning! 

George has adorable markings!

Sorry to hear about your stamp-buying incident. After I got Lincoln, it became clear to me that the world is divided into those who love dogs and those who really don't  Well, their loss. Who couldn't love George?


----------



## Jammies

*Mike....Georgie is SO darn cute! If he is arrested, please let me know what jail is he in so I can go steal...err....visit him!

Jammies is a 2 or 3 step pooper.

Keep those pictures coming...I look forward to them!*


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh my gosh, Georgie is so stinkin' cute! I love his eyebrows. It would be very hard to correct him when he gets in trouble. How can you say no to such an adorable face.


----------



## michi715

OMG...he's such a cutie!


----------



## Lunastar

Patti McNeil said:


> Toby does exactly what Bella does....he will walk as he poops! It's hilarious. As long as he walks forward and not backward, stepping in, that's fine with me!


I hear that. hahahaha


----------



## Sissygirl

Little Georgie is just adorable and looks like he is really feeling his oats!!


----------



## mikeb

Went to georgie's first puppy class. First one was for owners only. Looks like will be a good group of mostly small to medium size puppies and one 3 month old golden. Think there will be a golden, corgie, westie, yorkie and a couple mixed. Instructor gave us a nice talk and a sheet with exercises to do, georgie is having no problem with the exercises so far. He loves to play so much and is so squirmy and a bit dominant usually I was really surprised he lets me lay him on his back and all kinds of submissive postures without moving or mouthing. Instructor seems to be low key and doesn't expect great things, just an introduction and socialization time with a little good manners basic training. They mentioned they had never had a havanese at the facility.


----------



## mikeb

Georgie pics:


----------



## HavaBaloo

Sounds like things are going great and George is acting like a true hav...getting the paper fetish early. He is a sweetie, great coloring...give him licks and belly rubs from Baloo and I


----------



## hyindc

I haven't been on the Forum lately, so I've missed all the adorable photos of Georgie. I normally don't comment on any of the puppy photos that members post because they are all so cute, once I'd start I wouldn't know where to draw the line. But I couldn't pass up Georgie...he's as adorable as they come. In addition, you catch him in great poses and your captions are really entertaining. You're lucky to have him, and from your posts, it sure sounds like he is lucky to have you.

As for the mattress tag escapade, I would not worry about Georgie ending up in jail. If the authorities ever showed up to inspect your mattress, it sounds like you love Georgie so much, you would lie to protect him and tell them that you chewed up the tag!!!


----------



## gelbergirl

^^^
ound:

Looking forward to hearing how little Georgie does in his training class.
No doubt he'll have lots of fun.


----------



## marjrc

What a squishable little puppy! Thanks for the photos, Mike. That puppy class sounds great.


----------



## mikeb

Hmm. Tempted but not gonna do it. A lady I had asked about a puppy long ago that lives within 100 miles of me sent me an email. She has one 7 week old male puppy. He looks adorable and in a movie she emailed me is very friendly. He is white with a black patch around his one eye. The problem is she doesn't do tests. She sells to local people mostly and has a few generations of dogs at her home (AKC). She says its just too expensive for all the tests and never has trouble selling her puppies. I could see and play with parents, siblings, aunts, uncles etc but no tests. I made sure george had all his tests (parents too) so its just too chancy. She said there is no dysplasia etc in any of her puppies and she offers money back if for any reason I want to return the puppy. But there is no way I could return a puppy once I had him. So she seems like a nice lady (her and husband also own a photography studio) and honest and its very very tempting but think I have enough to do for now.

I really think georgie would love another dog to play with. He gets in the play position and barks and runs around, I do my best to play with him but its not the same. Think he misses playing with his siblings a bit.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Smart move, Mike. You did your research when you bought George. Too many people fall for the "its too expensive to health test" or "my dogs are healthy" excuse. You also know your limits. If you ever decide to get another, I'm sure you'll use the same care as you did when you got George.:clap2:


----------



## Missy

I agree Mike. And besides it is too soon to add another. You should wait til George is around a year before you get number 2.


----------



## mikeb

Ya. Georgie and I are getting to know each other more and more each day. I'll know when the time is right for another and do all my research. I know a lot more than when I started this quest. Gonna concentrate on keepin george healthy and a good canine citizen. Wish I could include more action pictures on georgie but he is too fast and spends most of his time indoors. Once he is free to roam you will see georgie in action. He is getting used to a leash, I put it on him for a few minutes at a time and coax him around so he will be ready for class. 

Well I'm off to get an ice cream. Maybe I'll share a bit with georgie (dang I'm breaking another one of my rules I think).


----------



## mikeb

More pics of course. Then promise no more pics for at least a week. Don't wanna take up all the capacity here lol. Plus I work for 4 days. I'm sure you have all seen enough of georgie to last for a long time. Thanks for indulging me, I think the newness is over though and I dont need to post every pic I take. I'll post a couple pics if I take any during his first class.


----------



## lcy_pt

mikeb said:


> More pics of course. *Then promise no more pics for at least a week.* Don't wanna take up all the capacity here lol. Plus I work for 4 days. I'm sure you have all seen enough of georgie to last for a long time. Thanks for indulging me, I think the newness is over though and I dont need to post every pic I take. I'll post a couple pics if I take any during his first class.


Now Mike....you don't want to start a riot here do you? Well, if you _have_ to work I guess we'll have to wait for some more pics but there is no...such...thing...as seeing too much of sweet little Georgie!


----------



## mikeb

Georgie gets his 3rd puppy shot today. I still have to work the next few days, would like to watch for any reactions but I think they usually happen right away. He is doing well, went to visit my sister and my workplace. Doing the lessons the instructor gave me and they are getting easier. Once in a while georgie and I have our disagreements, if I get upset I just go in the bedroom , close the door and count to 100. That way I don't yell at him lol. (That actually has only happened once and I had a bad headache). Can't wait till he plays with other dogs and realizes he is a dog and not a very small hairy human.


----------



## cjsud

STOP THE PRESSES!!!! Are you telling me Hobbes is "not" a small hairy child???


----------



## Scooter's Family

He's a cutie! Those mattress pics cracked me up.


----------



## RickR

We waited until Max was one to get another puppy.
George is so cute. 
Keep the pictures coming.

Paula


----------



## Scooter's Family

We waited about the same amount of time and it went so smoothly, I highly recommend MHS. Now I just have to talk DH into a girl...


----------



## Lunastar

mikeb said:


> She says its just too expensive for all the tests and never has trouble selling her puppies. I could see and play with parents, siblings, aunts, uncles etc but no tests. I made sure george had all his tests (parents too) so its just too chancy. She said there is no dysplasia etc in any of her puppies and she offers money back if for any reason I want to return the puppy.


Glad you are too smart for her. How does she know they are all healthy. Alot of people are so in love with their dogs they don't say anything to breeders if the dog gets sick much later. They just pay the vet bills and pray their baby gets well. You can't afford to do health testing then you can't afford to be a breeder!


----------



## Lunastar

Okay if you wait a whole week to post more pictures I'm going to have serious Georgie withdrawal!


----------



## mikeb

Couple pics of george if your not tired of them yet. Working a 9 hour day tomorrow then 3 days off ! Luckily I only work 7 mins away and have an hour for lunch to visit georgie.


----------



## Mraymo

He's so darn cute. I love that face.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I don't know about anyone else but I never get tired of pictures of Georgie....he is SO cute.


----------



## Shada

I watch this thread about George every day and love the pictures of him! 
Keep'em coming!!
George is a real cutie and I love reading about him. Seeing him is a bonus!

As to whether you should get another pup now.. biggest reason I would not bring another pup into your home now is the age. As to they will both age and get older together. Which can be good for the pups, but.... I just lost one of my dogs last November from basically old age. Keller was 17 years old. Now my Sara girl, who is 13 years old has cancer and is declining fast. I know it is only a matter of weeks, if that, that I will lose her. 

I never expected to lose both my furbabies within such a short time.. yet it is happening and I have to prepare myself for yet another huge loss in my life.


----------



## mikeb

For some reason georgie loves to be on my lap. As soon as I sit on the floor he is on my lap chewing on something (not me, usually a chew stick or toy of some kind). Some people might think I'm a bit strict as I don't let george on the furniture or bed. He's too small at the moment to get up on anything on his own. I do spend plenty of time on the floor with him though and he has a nice bed and comfortable areas of his own. (I do let him up on bed for about 2 minutes when we first get up in the morning for some huggin and lickin).


----------



## mikeb

Its terrible to lose a dog, I know. Took me about a year after "buddy" died to think of another puppy. Now I can have fun with georgie but still think fondly about "buddy". I still get a bit sad sometimes as one dog never replaces another, they all have their own place in your heart.


----------



## Lunastar

So true, they are just irreplaceable. 

Georgie is so stinking cute. Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## lcy_pt

Awwww......there's Georgie!!!! Thanks for posting some more pics...we all LOVE Georgie!!


----------



## mikeb

Napping on the floor is not a great idea. I woke up with a backache and georgie sleeping across my upper chest (wish I had a picture). Oh well, nothin a couple aspirin won't take care of then off to work.

I'm still working on the plugs. I read that other posting and its scary. Georgie loves to chew plugs. I spray with bitter apple and keep as many unplugged or hidden as possible. Bitter apple keeps him away till next time he thinks about it, usually not till the next day or so.

I had to put the chord on the drapes up. He was pulling it till it made noise and then would let go and it would recoil back to where it was. Then he would go grab it again and do it over, it usually started a RLH episode eventually. What a nut.


----------



## Missy

oh what a face!!!! please keep those pictures coming...dear one more coloring combo to add to my list of IWAP! black and tan with brows! I'm up to 6 havs already in my fantasies.


----------



## pjewel

Georgie is so cute. I have to keep coming here to get my fix. Enjoy every minute of this puppy stage because it's over before you get a chance to blink.


----------



## mikeb

How could I have named georgie after such a scallywag:

Georgie Porgie pudding and pie,
Kissed the girls and made them cry
When the boys came out to play,
Georgie Porgie ran away. 

(George Villiers most notorious affair was with his liaison with Anne of Austria, (1601–1666) who was the Queen of France and married to the French King Louis XIII badly injured both of their reputations. This, however, was overlooked due to his great friendship with the English King, James I (1586 - 1625). He was disliked by both courtiers and commoners, not least for helping to arrange the marriage of King James' son to the French Catholic princess Henrietta Maria (1609-1669) - he later became King Charles I (1600-1649). George Villiers ( Georgie Porgie )exercised great influence over the King who allowed him many liberties. Villiers private liaisons and political scheming were questioned and Parliament who finally lost patience and stopped the King intervening on behalf of "Georgie Porgie". The romantic elements of of George Villiers and Anne of Austria are featured in the novel 'The Three Musketeers' by Alexander Dumas. )


----------



## LuvCicero

I thought he was named after George Washington....you know...."Yes, I did tear the tag off the mattress."


----------



## mikeb

I have fallen into that silly nickname thing. I now call him georgie porgie most of the time. Since he is from cuba I sometimes call him Jorge (hor-hey).


----------



## Evye's Mom

mikeb said:


> I have fallen into that silly nickname thing. I now call him georgie porgie most of the time. Since he is from cuba I sometimes call him Jorge (hor-hey).


Mike, if I recall, wasn't that on your list of things you would never do with you Hav? As the saying goes, "never say never". :tape:

I am surprised my dogs know their names as well as they do. Seems we call them everything but.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Same here, we have all sorts of nick-names. I think it's because we love them so much!


----------



## Lynn

George looks like a very spirited puppy...going to keep you very busy! He is also so cute, looks like my Missy at that age a little.


----------



## mikeb

Couple pics of georgie:


----------



## mikeb

George is a very active and a bit dominant puppy. I have been patient but firm with his antics. I'm actually kinda proud I have never yelled at the guy or damaged him in any way I know of. I find most of the stuff he does either funny or my fault cause I didnt catch it quick enough. He gets a little better every day with the occasional setback. The big plus for him is he loves people and has no fear of anybody or anything I have come across so far. I just need to try to channel that in the right way (with all your help of course).


----------



## Sissygirl

I really enjoy your posts. I am so proud you are taking the positive enforcements.
I have always been positive with Sissy and never made a big deal of her messes and she
is just the most lovable dog I have ever seen. 

Georgie sure is a cutie!!


----------



## Jammies

*That George, he really takes to books well, doesn't he? So did Jammies. She was only 5 months old when she read her first novel. I believe it was called "War and Peace"* eace:


----------



## Lunastar

Oh good boy Georgie, reading is such a good activity. LOL Much neater than chewing toilet paper. haha Keep the stories and pictures coming.


----------



## marjrc

They are great pictures of handsome George, Mike. He is just too cute! Yup, you will likely have to redirect him often as he does sound very confidant (a good thing) and a little head-strong. lol To be so very comfortable with dogs, people and different situations, though, is a sign you worked well on that. Good for you!

Missy, you mean you ONLY have 6???? Why hold back, hon?


----------



## mikeb

Took georgie to my new credit union today. They had told me I could bring him in. Everybody gathered around and asked about him and petted him. Then a teller asked if she could hold him. Well she took him away to show everybody there , was gone for about 10 minutes, thought she stole him lol. Georgie behaved very well and they all wanted him. Only one person there had ever heard of a havanese. So he probably met 20+ new people, men and women, there.

Everything is not perfect though. Usually I can just redirect georgie if he does something he shouldnt. But once in a great while when I stop him from doing something or ignore him for some reason once in a great while he barks at me, its in a playful way but also kinda "sassy" and doesnt last long. Want to try to stop that without being negative and scaring him in any way. Its that little dominant streak, it only happens when he has worked himself to a hyper state usually. He does it playfully with butt up but I can tell he is thinking he wants to be the boss.


----------



## gelbergirl

you kind of have to scare him in order to make him understand you are very serious.
It could save his life one day.


----------



## mikeb

I believe you are right. I may have to practice up on my growly voice. Just for special occasions. Georgie doesn't scare easily.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

That little George is a handful, but quite a darling little fellow. They do finally figure out who is the boss. Murphy is finally starting to drop when we tell him to rather than try to have us play chase the puppy. Enjoy him Mike! He will grow up way too fast!

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## Scooter's Family

When you get Georgie to understand will you come work on my kids and dogs?


----------



## mikeb

Had a few days off went to visit my sister as I said she has a new hip and her husband had to go to a nursing home due to alzheimers. She lives about 20 miles away only. Her husband could for the time being only get into a nursing home 40 miles away from her and she can't drive. I will be taking her later this week or early next week depending on her therapy to visit him along with george. They got along very well before he went into nursing home in the few times we visited. I'll try to make it an enjoyable experience for george so he doesnt get stressed. My sister uses a cane and walker and my brother is blind and uses a long stick for walking so he is used to that although he does like to chew on the rubber parts if he is bored.


----------



## Redorr

Mike - I do believe that Georgie is just about the luckiest little bugger ever. He has a great dad. You are taking such wonderful care of him and his needs during this formative time. You will be great freinds for a long long time, no doubt about it.


----------



## mikeb

Georgie jumped up on one of the chairs today. He just hit it right, the first time he made it. Guess its time to keep things I don't want him to get into off the coffee and lamp tables.


----------



## mikeb

I was thinking being semi retired makes it so much easier to raise a puppy. I have been a bit obsessed with doing everything "right" I know but I am returning back to normal now. Seems now I have time to do things with georgie, help and visit my family, work a couple days, have hobbies and church activities. Its really not so bad being in my 50's. I include george whenever possible and when its not he really doesnt mind being left alone for a few hours. I do not plan on taking any vacations in the next several months but if at some time I want to go on a trip alone or cruise I'll make sure george is well taken care of and do it. Life is too short to limit your possibilities.


----------



## moxie

LOVE the eyebrows!


----------



## mikeb

Had georgie's class last night. I have lots of exercises for him. Kind of disappointed in the class last night. I think 10 people signed up but only 4 showed up and only 1 georgie's size. But instructor brought her 2 german shepherds. There was no playtime set which I would have liked for like 5 minutes. 

Another thing I didnt like is there was a great dane there waiting for the next class (was 1 1/2 years old) and watching who was doing lots of growling, mostly at the german shepherds not at the puppies. That was not a good example for the puppies. Usually great danes are very friendly nice dogs but this one had a problem I guess. Also there was lots of hair all around, and stained areas so was not as clean as I would like for puppies.

I will have to decide during the week whether to go back or wait a couple weeks for another class starting in a different city.


----------



## Sheri

I was disappointed in the only recommended puppy class around here. There were lots of stains and smells in the carpeting there, and I was already having to work pretty hard with Tucker on housebreaking. And, such a variety of sizes, including huge, older dogs that were just beginning their training. We never had any playtime, either. But, living on an island, and 45 minutes away from the nearest city that might have classes, that was our only option, without driving a loooong ways. Bummer. I hope you are able to find a better class.


----------



## mikeb

I've been checking for vaccination schedules of area vets and they are quite varied. My vet wants georgie to have 2 more up to age 18 weeks (which would be 5 total). Georgie has had 3 so far last one at age 13 (he is 14 weeks). The first office I called says 3 was enough and he didnt need any more shots but needed rabies shot at 18 weeks. The next one said need another at 16 weeks then nothing till he got fixed when he could get rabies shot at 6 months. I think I may go with the vet that wants to give one more at 16 weeks then rabies later when he is a bit older (but not at the same time as being fixed , seems like a lot at once), this vet is closer.

I like my current vet but is quite a distance from me and I dont like the idea of so many shots. He also believes in yearly booster shots. (not titers)


----------



## mikeb

I'm just full of comments and questions today. Have the day off and its raining, nothing scheduled. 

Anybody's Hav when its playful rolls on its back and (playfully) bites its toes and tail, and then often spins in circles chasing his tail? George does this quite often (not obsessively but 2-4 times a day). He loves rolling on his back when he plays with his toys.


----------



## JeanMarie

Had to get my Georgie fix. He just gets cuter and cuter. I think Havs are part Otter the way they like to lay on their backs and play with things...


----------



## mimismom

Jorg-ito is so cute!! 

A dear friend of mine whom I loved very much was named Jorge, but everyone called him George...he had many nicknames including Georgie Porgie!! 

Sorry to hear about your puppy class. 
How many times a day is he doing RLH?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Murphy does that, he also chases his tail until he's so dizzy he falls over. :laugh:


----------



## LuvCicero

I love checking up on George. It sure sounds like the two of you are enjoying each other.

Cicero taught himself the trick "where's your tail". Everytime he would chase his tail...I would say "where's your tail" and give him a treat. In a couple of days he would do it on command....for that treat!

I think it's time for a new picture of that cute eyebrow kid!


----------



## gelbergirl

mike, it might be worth the time to pick up the phone and call the place holding the training classes. Let the manager know that some of the areas "need attention". You might as well try t talk with management and then head over back to the class for another shot.


----------



## mikeb

Couple georgie picks on balcony:


----------



## mikeb

His hair is starting to grow. Can tell in the front the tan part is getting longer. Soon will have to take him to groomer for bath, nail trimming and some cutting. Problem I have no groomer (or anyone else) in this area knows what a havanese is. Will have to take in some pics.


----------



## Renee

You've got one ADORABLE little puppy there! 
Whereabouts are you located? Nobody knows what a Havanese is here in central Nebraska either.
I did find a groomer that used to work in Lincoln that had groomed a Havanese before. She does a good job.
Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## Sheri

Love getting Georgie pictures! We've got the same water dish you have on your balcony.


----------



## HavaBaloo

Awww, he gets cuter everytime I see him. His hair is growing, looks like he is going to have the same type of coat as Baloo, wavy like.


----------



## krandall

mikeb said:


> I'm just full of comments and questions today. Have the day off and its raining, nothing scheduled.
> 
> Anybody's Hav when its playful rolls on its back and (playfully) bites its toes and tail, and then often spins in circles chasing his tail? George does this quite often (not obsessively but 2-4 times a day). He loves rolling on his back when he plays with his toys.


Kodi does it a lot!

Karen


----------



## mikeb

Baloo looks quite a bit like I think georgie will look grown up.


----------



## mikeb

More pics. Then I'm done for a while promise:


----------



## mikeb

Went for a drive found a nice park near a river (about a 4 mile drive) with lots of paths, very well kept up. Also has a bark park where there is lots of agility equipment and its enclosed. There were no other dogs there. Once georgie is fully vaccinated and a bit older might be a nice place to go with him. Lots of picnic tables and play ground stuff. There was no one there at all. Don't think I would go there if there were other dogs especially big ones. I am an early riser though so might be a nice place to go at like 6 or 7 am. Georgie loves it outside but I don't take him too far yet since he is only 14 weeks old. Walks and running around will hopefully expend some of his excess energy


----------



## krandall

mikeb said:


> More pics. Then I'm done for a while promise:


I thought Kodi was "the cutest puppy in the world". Georgie and he are running head-to-head. The photos made me laugh right out loud!

Karen


----------



## DAJsMom

Smiling! They love those paper rolls!


----------



## marb42

I haven't been on for awhile, but George looks like he's grown. What a cutie.
Gina


----------



## Lunastar

mikeb said:


> Took georgie to my new credit union today. They had told me I could bring him in. Everybody gathered around and asked about him and petted him. Then a teller asked if she could hold him. Well she took him away to show everybody there , was gone for about 10 minutes, thought she stole him lol. Georgie behaved very well and they all wanted him. Only one person there had ever heard of a havanese. So he probably met 20+ new people, men and women, there.
> 
> Everything is not perfect though. Usually I can just redirect georgie if he does something he shouldnt. But once in a great while when I stop him from doing something or ignore him for some reason once in a great while he barks at me, its in a playful way but also kinda "sassy" and doesnt last long. Want to try to stop that without being negative and scaring him in any way. Its that little dominant streak, it only happens when he has worked himself to a hyper state usually. He does it playfully with butt up but I can tell he is thinking he wants to be the boss.


Maybe when he barks at you take him outside. Hopefully he will connect barking with going out. Neither of my girls bark to go out. They just sit and look at me. I have to watch that I don't miss their cue. Thankfully they do use the pee pads when I do.


----------



## Lunastar

Sheri said:


> I was disappointed in the only recommended puppy class around here. There were lots of stains and smells in the carpeting there, and I was already having to work pretty hard with Tucker on housebreaking. And, such a variety of sizes, including huge, older dogs that were just beginning their training. We never had any playtime, either. But, living on an island, and 45 minutes away from the nearest city that might have classes, that was our only option, without driving a loooong ways. Bummer. I hope you are able to find a better class.


I can't imagine why they would have carpeting in the first place!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh what great photos. I love the those with the paper roll. The girls still love to chew those up. hahaha


----------



## mikeb

Long day at work. George and I took a ride to the park and saw dogs walking around. Didnt get out of the car because he still has one more shot to get. He seemed happy and excited seeing the other dogs playing though, since I didn't know if they were vaccinated I didnt let georgie out, they were too big for him anyway. Feels good, only 10 days to his last vaccination. Then 7-10 days after that he can do a lot more walking and exploring.

I told you before I took georgie to work. They were impressed although they didnt know what a havanese is. Jessica at work said she was gonna come and steal him, he captured here heart lol. The people at work that weren't there when I brought him in were upset they didnt get to see him, guess another trip is in order. I work at B&N bookstore and take him in just before 9am when they open the doors.


----------



## Lunastar

do you spend all your money on books? I worked in a bookstore and I don't think I spent less than hundred and fifty any week I worked. LOL Thankfully it was a second job, I actually was working for the discount on the books. haha


----------



## mikeb

I work at the bookstore now that I am retired for a few reasons, keeps my mind fresh and active, socialization, extra spending money (for trips, puppies etc), and large discounts and book loans. They really want me to work full time but as I think I said before life is too short and I am enjoying my life (of which georgie plays a big part). Right now I am making plans for when georgie's shots are done. Lots of things in the future.

Having church pictures 8/24 I signed up for me and georgie, he is currently my significant other lol.


----------



## Jammies

*Mike, I always look forward to your posts about Georgie. He is so cute. I think we (I) need more pictures please!!!!*


----------



## Scooter's Family

We had Scooter in our church photo, we didn't have Murphy yet.

If I worked in a book store I would owe them $$$ and I'd never make a penny. Good for you for only working part time and taking time to enjoy yourself and George. Life's too short!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

mikeb said:


> Everything is not perfect though. Usually I can just redirect georgie if he does something he shouldnt. But once in a great while when I stop him from doing something or ignore him for some reason once in a great while he barks at me, its in a playful way but also kinda "sassy" and doesnt last long. Want to try to stop that without being negative and scaring him in any way. Its that little dominant streak, it only happens when he has worked himself to a hyper state usually. He does it playfully with butt up but I can tell he is thinking he wants to be the boss.


Dexter did a lot of barking at us when he was younger, but we have stopped the barking by ignoring him; (turning our head away for about 10 seconds until Dexter settles) if he barks again, we ignore him again. It works! He is just being bossy and wants attention. Don't forget, you are the boss.

I love your updates! And....pictures! I am catching up on your threads.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

mikeb said:


> Once in a while georgie and I have our disagreements, if I get upset I just go in the bedroom , close the door and count to 100. That way I don't yell at him lol. (That actually has only happened once and I had a bad headache). Can't wait till he plays with other dogs and realizes he is a dog and not a very small hairy human.


I hear ya! I am the playmate! Repeat after me: "I am Georgie's playmate!" :bounce:

I couldn't leave the room with Dexter. Dexter would follow me and scratch at the door. :frusty:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

mikeb said:


> His hair is starting to grow. Can tell in the front the tan part is getting longer. Soon will have to take him to groomer for bath, nail trimming and some cutting. Problem I have no groomer (or anyone else) in this area knows what a havanese is. Will have to take in some pics.


Not many people know what a Havanese is.....Take some pictures in for sure if you plan on grooming/trimming! What color are the roots of the eyebrows? I would hate it if my pup lost those beautiful eye brows!

Dexter was trimmed and I am really liking the way he looks now.... almost two months later. I still love the look of the Hav's eyes showing, but I want the longer spiky look on the head.


----------



## mikeb

I gave georgie some ice cream on a paper plate.... bad idea on many levels:


----------



## Scooter's Family

:laugh: One of those things that seems like a good idea at the time...


----------



## Lunastar

LOL Georgie didn't think it was a bad idea!


----------



## Kathie

Georgie is getting cuter every day and I love all your posts!

Abby got to lick the straw when I finished a milkshake yesterday - unfortunately, today she didn't want her dog food! We are spoiling her......lol (daddy is the worst, though)


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Kathie said:


> Abby got to lick the straw when I finished a milkshake yesterday - unfortunately, today she didn't want her dog food! We are spoiling her......lol (daddy is the worst, though)


You are not alone! I have spoiled Dexter rotten! Dh has already said it!


----------



## Sandi Kerger

Ice Cream is Fipsy's favorite treat. She goes nuts when she sees it. After our walks, most days, I go to an ice cream stand and get a cone for on the way home. She barks and whines at the stand, until I give her a little bit. 

It sure is sticky though when it gets in their fur.


----------



## mikeb

I had a bit of a scare. Took george out for a walk and realized there were little mushrooms all over. Thought he might have gotted one but couldnt tell and found nothing in his mouth. But its been over 14 hours and he is as hyper and happy as ever so guess he is ok. Vet said he would be fine. It just goes to show there is always something to worry about lol. There is just no way to protect them from every possibility. 

Its funny my credit union looks for my car pull in and everybody says "here comes george". They pretty much have adopted the little guy. His tail wags a thousand mph and he squirms almost out of my hands when we walk in the door and everybody has to hold him and play with him (his hair is very smooth and soft-wish I could get mine that way).. He is a good advertisement for the Havanese breed (so far).


----------



## mikeb

Haven't decided whether to go to my next class on tuesday. The last time there was lots of hair everywhere and seemed like stains. They say it is cleaned often and all dogs have to have shots (first 2 for puppies). George gets his last shot Monday. I'll decide by next Tuesday. If not though by the Tuesday after he will be fully vaccinated. They wanted to do rabies and last dhpp at the same time but seems a bit much for a little puppy all at once.


----------



## mikeb

Georgie is grown fast (mostly hair). He is 6 lbs. Here is another pic of georgie in trouble. Wow this dog has lots of energy.


----------



## Jammies

* Oh my Mike, Georgie gets cuter with every picture! Keep em coming!!hoto:*


----------



## Sissygirl

I can tell he is just a sweetheart!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

He is just too cute with those eye brows!


----------



## moxie

I love George!


----------



## Lunastar

He sure is growing fast! Wow.


----------



## mikeb

I want to thank you all for your support and compliments for georgie. All the HAV's I see on here are cute as can be but georgie appreciates people saying he is cute. I highlight the fun stuff mostly but georgie is not perfect and is a work in progress but aren't we all. I do my best but even then there will be problem areas and times I am not completely happy with the guy, he has a strong personality and will be more challenging than my only other dog who was a more submissive type. He does have the ability to charm people, everybody he meets seems to love him.


----------



## Redorr

I just love his "eyebrows" - which gives his face expressions - well, as interpreted by a hu-mom or dad!


----------



## moxie

mikeb said:


> I want to thank you all for your support and compliments for georgie. All the HAV's I see on here are cute as can be but georgie appreciates people saying he is cute. I highlight the fun stuff mostly but georgie is not perfect and is a work in progress but aren't we all. I do my best but even then there will be problem areas and times I am not completely happy with the guy, he has a strong personality and will be more challenging than my only other dog who was a more submissive type. He does have the ability to charm people, everybody he meets seems to love him.


It sounds like his good looks will come in handy over the years :wink:


----------



## marjrc

Georgie is so very cute. I love the tan, as we don't seem to see that too often. I fantasize about a 3rd Hav that is anything but black and white! lol Love the pictures, Mike. 

Off topic..... what is a "church picture"? Is it a yearly thing? 

I wouldn't worry about dirt and stains wherever you bring George. He's bound to get dirty, he's a dog, and an energetic one at that! lol All those germs, dirt, bugs and dust will help build his immunity more than harm it. Guess after raising 3 kids, two cats and now two dogs, I've toughened up. I remember when I sanitized everything that my firstborn came into touch with! HA! That got old real fast...... LOL


----------



## mikeb

I don't know if I had mentioned I got a new vet. One closer to where I live (actually 4 vets in office) and some office friends go there. My other vet wasn't for me. When he wanted 5 base vaccinations (every 2 weeks) for george that was just too much. One of my new vets (they rotate kinda) has a HAV so this should be a good fit. The office staff says they think its one of the best, friendliest breeds although they don't see many. Just 1 more vacc tomorrow and then 2 weeks for rabies vacc and we will be all set. Should have a couple more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Lunastar

Drooling for pictures!


----------



## mikeb

This morning georgie has become possessed by a mischeviuos imp. He:

1. Came in and pooped on the floor after taking him outside and watching him do nothing for 30 minutes.
2. Got 1 of my good shoes out of bedroom closet and ran around living room growling at it and shaking it. I took it away and put it on table.
3. Went in and grabbed other shoe.. see #2.
4. Started pulling the moss out of an artificial plant on a plant stand in the living room and running around hoping I would chase him. 
5. Back to plant stand to get more till I put plants on table.
6. Stretched as much as he could and pulled a pile of papers off coffee table and started ripping them up
7. Went looking for all the electric chords till I sprayed them all with bitter apple.
8. Started attacking the drapes.
9. Came over and sat on my lap and licked my face.... nice start for my day lol.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Good Morning Mike,

Thanks for a good laugh to start my day! George's antics remind me of some of Murphy's puppy days. I think we had a list of about 12 items one day and boy did I wonder what had ever made me think I wanted a puppy! You will have more of these days but believe me you will look back fondly on them. I can't imagine how empty my life would be without my little velcro puppy! I love him dearly!

Holly & Murphy


----------



## Kathie

You mean you didn't have time to take pictures?.......lol


----------



## Milo's Mom

Awwwwww..........life with a puppy............never a dull minute.............been there, done that and kind of miss that! Enjoy him, Mike, he's such a cutie!!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Before long the 'puppy' will be gone and you will have a 'doggie' that will be relaxing by your feet.....and you will worry that he is not feeling well because he is not into everything....LOL I love the puppy days when they are trying to get into everything...tiring but funny!! Just like kids....everything has to be put up high...lol


----------



## Scooter's Family

#9 makes it all worth it!


----------



## boo2352

Thanks for the reminder of puppy days -- there's nothing like them (although they seem better when you look back on them than when you're living through them).


----------



## Pixiesmom

He's a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh thanks for the laugh. The girls still occassionally have days like that but it is rare. I do often wonder if they aren't feeling well since they don't get into things. hahaha 

Number 9 is the best.


----------



## mikeb

Georgie lookin for trouble:


----------



## Renee

Looks like the house that a puppy lives in!
Hey...I don't see any chew marks in the nice wooden furniture yet?
Oh give him time....


----------



## mikeb

Got back from puppy class. Georgie is doin great, and it was much cleaner after I talked to some people a week ago. Georgie does his manuevers great for his age. Only problem he has is he is a bit shy of the other dogs (but getting better). He has befriended the german shephard but the others he stays a bit away from. He doesnt overreact just keeps a distance. Wish we would have time to socialize but class is mostly teaching. He is coming along nicely now though and by the end of classes he will be playing with them all I'm sure.

(It is actually funny how he is getting with the other dogs. He gets closer then they move toward him and he moved back. When they arent looking he moves closer again playfully. So his curiosity is getting the best of him.)


----------



## moxie

mikeb said:


> Got back from puppy class. Georgie is doin great, and it was much cleaner after I talked to some people a week ago. Georgie does his manuevers great for his age. Only problem he has is he is a bit shy of the other dogs (but getting better). He has befriended the german shephard but the others he stays a bit away from. He doesnt overreact just keeps a distance. Wish we would have time to socialize but class is mostly teaching. He is coming along nicely now though and by the end of classes he will be playing with them all I'm sure.
> 
> (It is actually funny how he is getting with the other dogs. He gets closer then they move toward him and he moved back. When they arent looking he moves closer again playfully. So his curiosity is getting the best of him.)


Perfectly playful puppy, just as you want him to be. The mischief will slow up. I had Moxie on a lead until 1 1/2 yr. so that I could stop him in his tracks at all timesound:ound:ound:


----------



## Lunastar

What a great Picture of Georgie looking for something. hahaha Glad to hear his class is going so well. Maybe you could set up a playdate for georgie with one or two of the other dogs in the class? Maybe there is park near. Is the faculity where the classes are held open after or before classes?


----------



## Sissygirl

He's happy and going about his day exploring!!! 

He is trying to be brave and he will soon be their friend.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Wait until George figures out how to get on the table! Hint....Make sure the chairs are pushed in at all times!

I am still busy with Dexter getting into things and Dexter is 10 months! Look what you have to look forward to! :wink:


----------



## mikeb

Now that george has all his shots thinking about signing him up for another puppy class at petsmart. His current one at the AKC facility is over in 3 weeks. He still needs puppy socialization. Anybody ever go to Petsmart classes? Its quite a small area but is seperate from rest of store and all vaccinations are required. 

I have the weekend off so pictures will be posted soon lol.


----------



## marb42

I went to a Petsmart class, and I thought it was great. The instructor was very good and had a lot of experience training animals and previously worked for the zoo. I would try to meet or observe the instructor you will have in another puppy class before signing up since it will really depend on how good they are.
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family

Our Petsmart class was ok, not great. I'd go watch a class and see what you think of the instructor before you sign up and pay for it.


----------



## gelbergirl

I used to make play-dates with every friend who had a dog.
A favorite was Riley - a black lab.
Another favorite was the one hav we knew.
And a good time was always had with a beagle.
I think play-dates are the way to go - - or puppy socialization at a local doggie daycare?


----------



## hedygs

Took Gitter to Petsmart but I'm not a fan. I guess it depends on the trainer and the dogs in class. I agree that checking out a class might be helpful insofar as the trainer.


----------



## mikeb

Rainy day (all day) here. So didnt do too much:


----------



## pjewel

Aw, poor Georgie in puppy prison. His antics crack me up and remind me of the earlier days with the boys. He'll grow out of it fast and you'll find yourself smiling at the memories. Give that little bugger a kiss from me.


----------



## mikeb

Georgie went from a puppy who would barely eat a half cup of food a day to one that is hungry all the time. When he is given a treat he acts like he hasn't eaten in days. He is very food motivated, will do anything for a treat. I don't think I should feed him more because he is at 6.2 pounds now and seems to gain every time I go to vet, his body seems in fine shape though and he is very happy. He eats about 3/4 cup of mixed dry/moist nature valley chicken (prairie) twice a day and sometimes another smaller meal in between or some chicken or whatever. He also gets lots of treats when we train and he gets brushed etc. His poops are solid and he has no digestion problems.

Umm thats natures variety not nature valley.


----------



## gelbergirl

mikeb - you and George are in a prime situation for some good training results. He is motivated by food. You are interested in teaching him the best of behavior and following commands.

I suggest boiling hot dogs and cutting into tiny tiny bits. With such a treat for a reward, you'll be able to teach him anything.

Great pics - he's gorgeous !


----------



## Lunastar

mikeb said:


> Now that george has all his shots thinking about signing him up for another puppy class at petsmart. His current one at the AKC facility is over in 3 weeks. He still needs puppy socialization. Anybody ever go to Petsmart classes? Its quite a small area but is seperate from rest of store and all vaccinations are required.
> 
> I have the weekend off so pictures will be posted soon lol.


WE did petsmart. IT was wonderful. Check out the class times and go observe those instructing at the times convenient for you and George.

Aw George looks like he is loving his rainy day. lol


----------



## mikeb

Tonight is georgie's puppy class. Got some hot dogs and chicken breast cut up and some other treats. Hoping things go well. He is still adjusting to other puppies but doin better. Looking forward to the class. Starting another class next week on Thursday so he will be going twice a week. 

He gets his rabies shot next Monday. I put 2 weeks between his last dhpp and his rabies to be on the safe side. They wanted to do them together.


----------



## mikeb

Got back from class. Had a good time. George still a bit afraid of the more hyper puppies but getting along well with the calmer ones. They played pass the puppy which was fun and I think a great exercise. George now doing short sits and downs and walking pretty well.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I want to play Pass the Puppy!


----------



## mikeb

I want to thank those who have made comments and helped me along the way with george. This has been a great journal for me and helped me deal with a new puppy during a stressful time in my life. Thanks to the administrators of the site for letting me do this. As things settle down and georgie and I get in the swing of things I'll be posting less and a pic here and there to let everybody know how my "black and tan" changes colors. It's weird when I got the dog I thought about the "looks" of the dog but now that georgie and I have bonded I wouldn't care if he turned out to be blue with orange stripes. All the havanese I see here are cute but I realize cute really doesn't mean much compared to having a well adjusted loving puppy.


----------



## Dawna

We like hearing about George  Learning from and/or helping other members is 
exactly what the forum is all about. 
Thanks Mike! 
Dawna
Moderator


----------



## Mojo's Mom

mikeb said:


> Got back from class. Had a good time. George still a bit afraid of the more hyper puppies but getting along well with the calmer ones.


Well, then, Mojo would flat out terrify him!

Rabies already? This seems awfully early, unless George is older than I thought from reading these posts. Is he as much as six months? I haven't decided whether or not to do the rabies vaccine, but if I do I certainly won't do it before six months. Have you looked at this newer vaccine protocol:

http://www.doglogic.com/vaccination.htm

Sounds like you are at about 18 weeks, but another couple of weeks at least wouldn't hurt anything. As sheltered as you are keeping George, he shouldn't need rabies anyway. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Lunastar

Here in Florida the rabies vaccine is not one you choose or not choose. It is required by law each year. Some counties will accept the three year vaccine but some still require it yearly. 

Oh Mike I sure hope you continue to update us regularly about Georgie's antic and progress. I just love seeing little george and hearing about his life.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Lunastar said:


> Here in Florida the rabies vaccine is not one you choose or not choose. It is required by law each year. Some counties will accept the three year vaccine but some still require it yearly.


Well....counting me, among my friends are at least half a dozen who have opted out of the rabies vaccination, right here in Florida. You are correct, of course, that it's required by law, but you still have a choice, and my vet and a number of others respect that choice.


----------



## mikeb

My state, Michigan requires rabies vaccine at 4 months (even though georgie will never be loose in the wild lol). I have stretched it to 18 weeks but I have already taken him into a nursing home at about 14 weeks but now they will ask for rabies vaccine proof as will my next classes after puppy. So I am gonna stretch it out another week or 2 then will have to give in. He is 18 weeks so will get it at 19-20 weeks.


----------



## Chasza

I live in the Southeast, and there are increasing numbers of rabies cases. I adhere to a very limited vaccine schedule, but feel that the basics are just way to important to skip over. I personally waited till my dogs were over 6 months old to give the rabies shot, but keep in mind that they were never outside without my being with them.

I would give at least one shot, and feel that giving the booster a year later, as in the above listed protocol, might be prudent as well, as long as the dogs are healthy. To not give a rabies shot at all runs the real risk of having your dog impounded/put down if he were to ever bite anyone. That risk is there even with a history of shot if they are not current. To not have any rabies vaccine, then there is nothing to stand on at all legally. What if someone just accuses your dog of biting them, even if he didn't bite?

To me it's similiar to vaccines given to kids. Some vaccines are really important (polio), some are ones I would not give (new one given to girls). I just think these core vaccines are too serious to take chances with, imo.

I am curious, tho, if there are special rabies shots that can be given to small animals -- whereas the amount of vaccine is greatly reduced? This is something that seems like it would be very important......why give the amount of vaccine to a 9 lb dog that you would give toa 80 lb dog?* Does anyone know if there are vaccines available for smaller dogs, and what the weight ranges would be?*


----------



## marjrc

Sorry, Chasza, I don't know that information. I do think that the vaccine seems to have something to do with weight since they had insisted I weigh my boys when they were around a year old and getting their shots. I told them, I'd been the week before (for something else) and they already had their current weights, but they told me it had to do with the vaccine so best to weigh them again. I don't know much about it though. 


George is adorable and it sounds like you two are quite bonded and having a great ol' time. So nice to hear!  Another obedience/puppy class sounds perfect, but always a good idea to check things out before signing up. I learned that with Ricky and we ended up quitting puppy classes after 3 sessions. They were way too aggressive for us!


----------



## krandall

*Hot Dog Treats?*



gelbergirl said:


> mikeb - you and George are in a prime situation for some good training results. He is motivated by food. You are interested in teaching him the best of behavior and following commands.
> 
> I suggest boiling hot dogs and cutting into tiny tiny bits. With such a treat for a reward, you'll be able to teach him anything.
> 
> Great pics - he's gorgeous !


I would be concerned about the high sodium and fat content in hot dogs (to say nothing of the preservatives). Are those things OK for dogs?

Karen


----------



## mikeb

I just read that a couple years ago they said that canine rabies was eliminated in the united states. But they can still get the disease from wild animals. I guess I'm not real smart because that is totally confusing to me. If a rabid dog bites your dog can he get rabies? If he bites you do you get rabies? Whats the big deal of canine rabies being eliminated if you can still get rabies. I'm soo confused and very curious.


----------



## JeanMarie

> I would be concerned about the high sodium and fat content in hot dogs (to say nothing of the preservatives). Are those things OK for dogs?


I think in moderation this would be okay. We are talking tiny motivating treat...not a meal. As to the rabies question: I only have Riley vacinated because it's required to get him into Canada. He just had it renewed and it's good for 3 years now. My vet thinks it will soon be ok for 5 years. It's not like I let him run free in the woods and he might run into a rabid skunk or something. He's basically a "patio pup" and carefully monitored when he goes outside. I think rabies vacs are not necessary for pups like him.


----------



## Renee

Chasza said:


> To not give a rabies shot at all runs the real risk of having your dog impounded/put down if he were to ever bite anyone. [/B]


To me, the *real risk* of not giving your dog rabies shots when they are due is that you're putting other *PEOPLE* in danger, should the dog become rabid and bite someone. I feel people that neglect this part of pet ownership are being irresponsible pet owners. I would *sue to the ends of the earth *if a rabid dog bit my child because the owner was opposed to their dog getting the rabies shot, for whatever reason. Sometimes hitting people in the pocketbook is the only way to get them to THINK.
Just my "very strong" opinion though, and something to think about....I realize opinions vary on this subject.


----------



## mikeb

I mixed hotdog bits with regular treats so they all got the flavor. He got the hot dog one (very tiny piece) every other time (so he didnt know what was coming lol). Actually you don't need to give many treats , at least not in puppy class. My bag I had prepared was still 3/4 full when we finished. I got lowfat turkey/pork hot dogs. Turkey breast pieces are also good but wouldn't want to let them sit around for too long plus they sometimes fall apart. Hot dogs worked perfect.


----------



## mikeb

I personally believe I should and of course have to give georgie a rabies shot. The only thing I am trying to do is have it given to him when his immune system is in tip top shape . That means the best age and in the best health and at I time I can be with him for at least 24 hours. The odds of any major bad reaction are very small but if I can reduce the odds of a problem I will.


----------



## mikeb

I still am confused about rabies. Apparently in the united states a dog can't get rabies from another dog but only from wild animals? Did I read it right?


----------



## krandall

JeanMarie said:


> As to the rabies question: I only have Riley vacinated because it's required to get him into Canada. He just had it renewed and it's good for 3 years now. My vet thinks it will soon be ok for 5 years. It's not like I let him run free in the woods and he might run into a rabid skunk or something. He's basically a "patio pup" and carefully monitored when he goes outside. I think rabies vacs are not necessary for pups like him.


I used to think that about our 100% house cat too, until we found her with a dead bat in her mouth one day. We were very fortunate that the bat was NOT rabid. (we had it tested) But the thought that we could have lost her over that incident has made us believers in keeping animals up to date on their rabies vaccines.

Karen


----------



## Lunastar

mikeb said:


> I just read that a couple years ago they said that canine rabies was eliminated in the united states. But they can still get the disease from wild animals. I guess I'm not real smart because that is totally confusing to me. If a rabid dog bites your dog can he get rabies? If he bites you do you get rabies? Whats the big deal of canine rabies being eliminated if you can still get rabies. I'm soo confused and very curious.


Rabies is Rabies whether you are human, dog, squirrel. The problem with rabies is not how close you keep your dog, but that a rabid animal will come and attack. They have come into peoples homes to attack cats, dogs and humans alike.

It is contangious no matter who bites who. A rabid dog bites your dog your unprotected dog is at risk. Also no vaccine is 100%

Good point on the biting. Yet another reason to keep that rabie shot current. I think some counties or states allow titers.


----------



## mikeb

I am getting georgie's rabies shot this wednesday. He will be about 19 weeks. This weekend because his shots are done we did more walking. I saw a bunch of rabbits, a chipmunk, squirrels, and a dead racoon, I was told there have been bats seen around the apartment complex. I also want to go to the state park where there are bat houses. I was thinking when we went up to a bush something might jump out and bite george before i could react. So I'll get it done sooner rather than later. He currently is in tip top shape, but I hope they are able to make the revaccination times longer.

Georgie and I walked in the moring before church and at sunset. Otherwise the day was too hot and humid. Stayed inside in the apartment and went to visit my sister. 

Georgie got blamed for the girl at mcdonald's not giving me my correct order. When I got to the window she gave me the drinks and that's all. I said I had more of a meal ordered. She said "Oh ya sorry your dog is so cute i got confused".


----------



## mikeb

Slowly I'm starting not to worry about georgie catching anything. He is done with all shots as of almost 2 weeks ago except rabies (this wednesday). But I am still being a bit overcautious, slowly I will relax more. If after me doing everything I can something happens I'll have to deal with that. Looks like clear sailing now but you never know. Nothing in life is 100% sure and I can't keep him away from all physical harm without putting him in a bubble.

Forgot to caption the pics I just posted. He does not sleep with me but on crate on floor so being on bed is a treat for him lol.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Renee said:


> To me, the *real risk* of not giving your dog rabies shots when they are due is that you're putting other *PEOPLE* in danger, should the dog become rabid and bite someone.


And a large part of the question is regarding "when they are due". Why should anyone vaccinate for rabies at some arbitrary time when the dog may have still have immunity? Titers can easily show whether or not a dog has immunity, and if the dog does, why on earth should that dog undergo an unnecessary vaccine that carries potential risk to that dog, just to satisfy a legal requirement that is not based on science?



Renee said:


> I feel people that neglect this part of pet ownership are being irresponsible pet owners.


So a person is irresponsible if they pay higher vet bills (the cost of titers is higher than the cost of vaccination) to get accurate information about their dog's immunity rather than risk their dog's health by vaccinating when it's not needed?



Renee said:


> I would *sue to the ends of the earth *if a rabid dog bit my child because the owner was opposed to their dog getting the rabies shot, for whatever reason. Sometimes hitting people in the pocketbook is the only way to get them to THINK.
> Just my "very strong" opinion though, and something to think about....I realize opinions vary on this subject.


First of all, there are plenty of irresponsible pet owners who let their dogs run loose with great risk of rabies exposure, who never vaccinate because they can't be bothered or don't want to pay for it, or both. There are also extremely responsible pet owners with dogs whose living circumstances make an encounter with a rabid wild animal virtually impossible. If those people choose not to accept the risk of vaccination, they are not being irresponsible. Every vaccine carries risk, and every responsible pet owner has the right to make the best choice they can for their pet, based on their own unique circumstances. The people I know who do not vaccinate are people who THINK, and have THOUGHT, and have researched, and have educated themselves so that they can keep their pets as healthy as possible.

It makes no sense whatsoever to vaccinate yearly for rabies when all studies have shown that the vaccine is effective for periods of several years. If someone told you to get a tetanus shot every year when you knew perfectly well the immunity lasted ten years, you'd think the situation was ridiculous. Yet we sit back and accept having our dogs inundated with potent vaccine when it's clearly unnecessary.

Intelligent people are challenging the senseless legal requirements for vaccination, and there is hope that in time the laws will change to reflect scientific evidence.

Mojo has some risk of exposure because he has a large outdoor yard and we live in a rural setting, and he will get his first rabies vaccine, at six months and not before. After that, he will get titers and until I see evidence that he is no longer immune, he will get no further vaccines.THAT is being responsible for my dog's health, and I put no one at risk.


----------



## Renee

I did not mean to offend anybody by my comments about the rabies shot (as I obviously did). My main point is that AT NO TIME should an animal be put ABOVE the well-being of a human being. It's called PERSPECTIVE. IF the titers is still showing immunity, then OBVIOUSLY you wouldn't need to give the pet another vaccination. Rabies is not curable, and it's a HORRIBLE disease. I would NEVER neglect giving my pet the rabies shot and put HUMAN BEINGS in danger. Maybe being blessed with human children has allowed me to put things in the proper perspective. Cause I can't imagine how horrific it would be if one of my kids were bitten by a rabid dog...knowing it could have been prevented.

Sorry Mike, I had no intentions of "hi-jacking" your Georgie thread...I love seeing his pictures and reading about his latest antics! You are a great puppy-dad, and George is lucky to have someone that cares so much about him!


----------



## cjsud

Both the groomers and pet sitters in my area require proof of shots.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Renee, you probably didn't offend much of anyone before, because you didn't go farther than saying that you thought anyone who didn't vaccinate for rabies "when due" was irresponsible. That's just what you thought, you're entitled.

But it could be just the littlest bit offensive to suggest you have the "proper perspective" because you are "blessed with children". All the responsible pet owners I know who do not vaccinate are also "blessed with children" and have perfectly sound perspective. They are intelligent, knowledgeable, caring people who have done extensive research and reached their own conclusions about what is best for their pet and their families, and do not share your opinion that they put humans at risk. I also don't think having children is a requirement for perspective. I don't have my own children, but I have a granddaughter for whom I would die a thousand deaths by slow torture, I love her so much. That does not motivate me to vaccinate Mojo for rabies as required by law because I know neither Mojo nor my granddaughter needs this for health or safety.

Of course rabies is horrible and needs to be controlled, but the biggest problem is that in many states the law is contrary to scientific evidence regarding vaccines, and it punishes pets by unfairly subjecting them to unnecessary vaccines. In most cases, documentation of titers showing immunity makes no difference to the requirements. Titers are the answer, but the law doesn't care.

'Nuff said, back to George, who looks cuter all the time and who I hope is getting "out and about" a little more. George's Daddy worries WAY too much, I believe...relax and just have fun with the little guy, out in the world! Hope the rabies vac goes okay, they usually do.


----------



## mikeb

Its an interesting and controversial subject but I think its time to get back to more fun stuff. I learn more every day on this site.


----------



## mikeb

Please say a bit of a prayer for georgie, he gets his rabies shot today. Got lots of questions for the vet. Also will get his nails clipped if they do that. They are long and sharp.


----------



## mikeb

Made an appt for george's first time at pet groomer. A friend said they are very nice there and only take 90 minutes. I have already clipped his tonails (although not short enough), combed and bathed him so he is used to everything. He is not fond of the hair dryer though so we will see how that goes. He can tolerate it on low setting but on high he gets upset, so I mostly towel dry him.


----------



## LuvCicero

I can't wait to see that cutie in a first grooming picture!!


----------



## LuvCicero

OH, I just saw the bed picture.
That last shot...I can hear his dog thoughts...
"What..you want to sleep on my new bed? Well, let me think about it." :laugh:


----------



## Duncan'sMom

mikeb said:


> Made an appt for george's first time at pet groomer. A friend said they are very nice there and only take 90 minutes. I have already clipped his tonails (although not short enough), combed and bathed him so he is used to everything. He is not fond of the hair dryer though so we will see how that goes. He can tolerate it on low setting but on high he gets upset, so I mostly towel dry him.


Duncan absoltely hates the hair dryer ~ I just towel dry him as well. But he was fine at the groomers. I asked and they said he was great, he came home happy. Actually every time we pass the groomers when we're out for a walk, he tugs to go in there so he must have liked it!

Good luck with the rabies shot today - I was nervous too and Dunk's was fine.


----------



## mikeb

I know there can be delayed reactions but he got his rabies shot about 1 1/2 -2 hours ago and I can't tell the difference from before. He is as energetic and happy as ever. Hopefully there will be no problem. As he is going to a lot of classes the vet recommended bordetella but I said lets do one vaccine at a time lol. Maybe in 2 weeks.


----------



## HavaBaloo

Glad everything went well Mike! I can't believe how fast time has flown, he is growing so fast.

My vet recommended the bordetella only if we were ever going to board Baloo, so we opted out of that one, since we take him on family vacations, and if ever we couldn't take him my parents will.


----------



## mikeb

When do Havs lose their baby teeth?


----------



## hyindc

My recollection is that Paco and Luke were about 4-5 months old. Paco left his lying around, although they were pretty small to spot easily. Luke seems to have swallowed his, as we only found one or two. Luke also was left with 2 baby canines after his adult teeth came in. Our vet said to give it a couple of months before she would recommend taking the babies out. She was right...after a few weeks of the double set, he lost both the remaining baby canines in a three day period.


----------



## mikeb

That's a relief, george is 18 weeks old and still has his baby teeth. The vet said that looking at george's teeth he would be about 14 weeks old because he has all his baby teeth. I guaranteed him he was definitely over 18 weeks old and showed him his records.

George and I went to petsmart and signed him up for a class starting next monday. We were going to have it tonight but only 2 signed up for it so they don't do it (they need at least 3). There will be a couple more for the next class . So our class will probably be only 4 dogs. Its a small area so really 4-6 dogs would be about perfect.

I was thinking maybe the shot he got earlier would make george sleepy but he has been goin ever since. Think it had caffeine in it.

It will be interesting with george. Really with me being a person who loves to be outside and walk and go to parks and travel you might think a different breed would be better. But george loves it outside and loves to stay active and loves the car so its working out great. He may be a good "lap dog" but he is also a good outdoor dog. Might have a problem when his hair gets longer but I'll just keep him in a puppy cut. I am a person that always has to be doin something or goin somewhere. 

Kinda weird how dogs remember things. My fellow tennant in the next building moved her big flower pot about 10 feet. George notice that and wouldnt go near it at first , he just knew it didnt belong there lol.


----------



## mikeb

Oh, here's a pic of georgie in down waiting for a treat, we are up to 30 seconds:


----------



## gelbergirl

wow 30 second to wait - you are a good trainer.

Does George still sit in an enclosed area in the car or is he "driving"?


----------



## mikeb

Hehe. George still sits in his "child seat". I let him out when we go into drive thru's so he can meet the people at the window then he goes back in seat. He doesnt seem to mind at all. 

George has 2 problems I'm working on.... 1. He gets too excited when he first meets people and wants to lick them to death (I'm working on stays and sits to help that). 2. His reaction to other dogs is a bit strange, when they come toward him he backs up but when they walk away he follows them tail wagging. Can't decide whether to run or play. He has never growled or barked at them. In fact don't think he has barked more than 20 times since I got him and always in play. But he needs to get more comfortable with other dogs before he gets too much older. That's why I'm trying to take so many classes.

Many people are happy with a "house dog". And that is great for them, havs make great companions. But I don't just want a housedog. I want to do everything possible with my dog and take him everywhere possible. This puts an extra strain on me I know but hoping in the long run it turns out well. We are going to the nursing home again next Tuesday to visit my brother in law (has dementia).


----------



## krandall

mikeb said:


> Many people are happy with a "house dog". And that is great for them, havs make great companions. But I don't just want a housedog. I want to do everything possible with my dog and take him everywhere possible. This puts an extra strain on me I know but hoping in the long run it turns out well.


I agree with you, Mike! I wanted a dog I could do things with... I can sit at home and cuddle with my cat, but she doesn't think much of car rides or trips to the lake.:biggrin1:

Karen


----------



## moxie

This dog is too cute. I love that his coloring is not changing. I hope that you can manage his coat without cutting off that beauty. He will be stunning in full coat!


----------



## mikeb

Georgie's father was totally the color of his tan areas. His father was a beautiful red sable I guess you would say.


----------



## Leslie

Mike~ I so enjoy reading about Georgie's life and antics. I also love seeing the pix of that little cutie! :biggrin1: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mikeb

Anybody know of a pet friendly area with pretty good weather most of the year. Thinking about moving south or west. Michigan weather is only good a most 4-5 months a year and the economy is terrible and people and businesses are moving out. My sister's hip is healing nicely , in a month or so she will be driving herself everywhere again. Was thinking about maybe north carolina, or out west maybe Oregon. I can basically transfer anywhere with my job. Somewhere with lots of pet friendly people and parks and activities.


----------



## Kathie

Mike, my daughter lives in Mount Pleasant, SC right outside of Charleston (a suburb, really) and they love it there. There is so much to do all the time and the beach minutes away. The economy isn't too bad there but the cost of living is quite expensive. It is a beautiful place although very hot in summer but always a breeze. They even have one of your bookstores in Mount Pleasant!


----------



## irnfit

moxie said:


> This dog is too cute. I love that his coloring is not changing. I hope that you can manage his coat without cutting off that beauty. He will be stunning in full coat!


Don't worry Mike. I think there are lots of forum members who would volunteer to help you with Georgie's coat. He is so handsome and his coloring is beautiful.


----------



## gelbergirl

Mike and Georgie tour America looking for a New Home - - sounds like a reality show - - visiting havanese along the way


----------



## mikeb

Went for a "long" walk in the park with a friend and her dog. Georgie ran and played for a couple hours. He got home I thought he would fall asleep , he is currently throwing his toy around the room , growling and chasing it. I wish I had half his energy.


----------



## mikeb

George and I got our pictures taken for the church directory. I wasn't going to buy extra pics but I liked them and spent about $150 on pics lol. One of me, one of us together and one of george alone. George behaved extremely well sitting for his picture. Wanted to lick everybody, didnt poop or pee on the floor. All together a successful outing. His tan areas seem to be lightening some. Not sure how light they will get. He still is cute as can be.


----------



## marjrc

Mike, glad to hear George did well after his rabies shot. He sounds like a real firecracker! lol It's great that you love taking him outdoors so much. The Havanese can more than keep up with social activities and outdoor exercise. They might not be able to hike a mountain for 3 hours, but they are sturdy little guys and Georgie sounds like he can handle pretty much anything. Good for you and for him! 

Let us know how the puppy classes go.

If anyone is interested in reading more about the rabies stats and vaccine, you can check out this thread: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=280833#post280833


----------



## mikeb

George and I took my sister to visit my brother in law who has severe dementia in the nursing home. She had to talk to various people so we stayed there about 3 hours. Everybody knew george's name by the time we left lol, and what a havanese was. Residents and workers were all petting him and holding him. Nothing there seems to scare him, wheelchairs, walkers equipment etc. One lady trying to pet him couldn't quite reach and was poking him in the nose till I lifted him for her but it didnt bother george he loves all attentionattention. His tail was goin a mile a minute. One resident tried to pick him up which the nurse had to stop because she couldnt lift him but that didnt bother george either. Today we went to the park and met some friendly dogs and also a couple small busses of handicapped were there having a picnic, they had a lot of fun with george. 

So technically george is not a therapy dog, but he is definitely doing therapy work. He made a lot of people happy in the last few days. He didnt care what anybody looked like or what contraptions they had on them, he wanted everybody to pet him.

George is much much better on not going potty in the apartment so I am having the carpet cleaned tomorrow and starting fresh. He also gets groomed tomorrow. Not gonna have anything cut off yet I dont think. Just nails, ears, bath and combing as he gets used to the groomer. His puppy class ends next tuesday and he is already signed up for basic adult classes starting mid Sept. There is also a pet expo in Flint Mi this weekend we are going to, they are doing the microchip for $30.00 (includes lifetime support) so might have that done.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I got lots of good stuff at the pet expo here a few months ago. Ask for samples of food and treats, we use the kibble as training and grooming treats. Really save a lot of money and all of the ones I got were premium brands.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Mike, I hadn't realized that Mojo is within a week of the same age as your George. Mojo will be 18 weeks tomorrow and still has all the little razors in his mouth.

I never thought of the Havanese as a fru-fru lap dog and always intended that Mojo would be an active, outside-oriented dog, and that's what he is. If I were still running, I would run him, he has the stamina. That's the whole appeal of a Havanese, from my standpoint: you get a toy breed that thinks it's a labrador (well, maybe minus the retrieving part). It's a REAL dog, not a decoration.

Mojo also starts his first obedience classes in mid-September, so we can compare progress...I will lose, because I can assure you, Mojo would not "leave it" for 30 seconds unless he really didn't want the treat. 

Seattle and Portland are great places if you don't mind gray, gloomy skies, but why don't you move to Florida so Mojo and George can play? I don't care what anybody says, I think we have about the best weather in the country. I'll concede to certain parts of California, where I'm from. There's another idea: my sister lives in Chico, which is a great little college town and very dog friendly.


----------



## mikeb

Actually Sarasota Florida is high on my list. 

George just started lifting his leg to pee and searching out trees? Is this about normal for his age? Before he just kinda squated anywhere.

He got his first grooming today although he was a little scared he behaved very well.

Only thing I didnt like is she cut his eyebrows (not severely but you can tell) even though I told her not too. She said "it was affecting his sight" so I guess it was alright.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sarasota is beautiful, I've been going there since I was little. When we lived in Tampa that's where we spent weekends until we had a boat. Now I take my family there and we have our family reunions there. One of my favorite places!


----------



## mikeb

Here is georgie after grooming:


----------



## mikeb

Narrowed down the places for georgie and I to move to, Sarasota Florida, Asheville NC, Charleston SC. We'll see what happens lol. George says they all sound good.


----------



## Scooter's Family

He's a cutie.


----------



## krandall

mikeb said:


> There is also a pet expo in Flint Mi this weekend we are going to, they are doing the microchip for $30.00 (includes lifetime support) so might have that done.


My vet told me they usually microchip puppies when they are asleep to be spayed or neutered. They told me that some dogs don't mind the microchip needle much, but it really is huge, so why put them through that if you don't have to?

I'm gonna wait and have Kodi done when he's neutered.


----------



## mikeb

Hmm. Sounds like a good idea to wait till george is neutered. (I get nervous just saying that word "neutered")


----------



## Missy

Little George is turning into quite a beautiful boy. what a handsome face.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Mike, where is the pet expo in Flint?


----------



## krandall

mikeb said:


> Hmm. Sounds like a good idea to wait till george is neutered. (I get nervous just saying that word "neutered")


That's 'cause you're a guy!<g> My husband says I already did it to him... I keep pointing out that a vasectomy and getting neutered are not QUITE the same!:laugh:


----------



## mikeb

Looking at george this morning. I think the groomer (as she didnt know what a havanese was) was trying to make george's head look a bit like schnauzer lol.

George is getting "neutered" in November, its already on the Vet schedule that prints out with the receipt. Time is flying by.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

If you go to Sarasota, Mojo will be right across the state from you. We could meet halfway ;-)

Asheville has serious air pollution. I learned this when I was researching it. 

Charleston is nice.

Don't let the groomers tell you what to do. If the hair over the eyes was a problem it wouldn't have been bred into the dog to have it. 

I have a definite puppy cut in mind for Mojo as an adult, and he will have most of his facial hair, so I don't want any of it cut yet.When the groomer came to me I told him, "DO NOT, NOT, NOT, NOT cut any hair on this dog except for hygiene trim the tiny area where he poops." He suggested that it was important to trim out a tiny bit of hair in the inside corners of the eyes, and assured me that I'd never be able to tell what he did, so I agreed to it. He was right, I couldn't see what he'd done at all, and he did nothing more than what I'd requested. But I made a very big deal out of leaving Mojo's hair alone, so he would understand that I would be furious if any trimming was done without my approval.

You have to stand your ground, and although it isn't happening to me, there seem to be too many groomers that ignore instructions from the owner. Take pictures to the groomer if they don't know what a Havanese is. George is still a puppy, but show them what you want George to look like as an adult. There are tons of photos in the "Show us your puppy cut" thread on this forum.


----------



## mikeb

Thanks for the advice. I am still a bit upset with the groomer. She was very young and I don't think real experienced. When I brought george home I noticed she had put george's harness back on wrongtheharness was chewed which couldnt have happened unless she took it off and put it in the cage with him. So gonna try a different groomer next time. 

I already have a prospect of an apartment in Sarasota so who knows lol.

Anybody else's HAV's love rabbit droppings? We have a lot (seems like thousands) of rabbits around our apt complex. When we go out now georgie sniffs for their poop and tries to eat it. Hasn't got much of it yet but he would if he could lol. Might have some nutritional value but I don't want him eating it.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

No, you don't want him eating it, but good luck stopping it. We have lots of rabbit poop, and Mojo get it sometimes, before I can stop him. My last two dogs ate it all the time, and I'm sure that was the source of the parasites they sometimes got.

If the harness was on wrong it may have been loose enough that he could get his teeth in it in the front. It doesn't take much slack for that to be possible.


----------



## Jill in Mich

mikeb said:


> Anybody else's HAV's love rabbit droppings? We have a lot (seems like thousands) of rabbits around our apt complex. When we go out now georgie sniffs for their poop and tries to eat it. Hasn't got much of it yet but he would if he could lol. Might have some nutritional value but I don't want him eating it.


We call it yard kibble here and its a favorite - eat it, roll in it....


----------



## mikeb

The clasp where it goes together was chewed so much I had to buy a new one. The other side was not chewed, so it was chewed while seperated.

Rainy day today, clouds, cool rainy expected for next 2 days. 

(I can't believe it. George just jumped from a stool up onto my bed a few feet away and then jumped down by jumping several feet off the bed into a laundry basket)


----------



## marjrc

I agree about the groomer that cut George's eyebrows. When you say 'no cutting', it has to mean NO cutting! I hate when these groomers don't listen!! I've had some tell me they'll take scissors to my boys' bangs and I am adamant about leaving them the heck alone. grrrrr ! lol 

Sounds like George will make a wonderful therapy dog, Mike! It's going to be a fun project for you to do together.


----------



## mikeb

Went to the dog event in Flint MI. Was nice, not real big but lots of people and dogs for george to relate with. At first he was a bit shy around the dogs, then he warmed up and was playful with the small and medium sized dogs. The big dogs still make him keep his distance. People there said his shyness around big dogs is understandable and not a big deal. They say a few more classes and he will be fine, besides giving big dogs extra space is not really a bad idea.

I met a guy from an "assistance dog" group, he said his wife also does training for therapy dogs. He had a golden with him and george was friendly with him if a little tentative at first. He said george looked like he had the perfect temperament for therapy work and to send him an email anytime to talk about it. I got his brochure. They were doing various testing there for therapy etc and there was an obstacle course there for people to practice.


----------



## mikeb

Trying to decide now that george is older whether to get the Lepto vaccine, I didnt get it originally. Michigan is listed as one of 6 states with higher than normal lepto cases. Lots of woods in Michigan and lots of dogs that run in the woods. Vet wants me to get it of course. George and I won't be wandering the deep woods much but we do go to parks and to lots of dog classes.


----------



## gelbergirl

While you and George will not be roaming around the deep woods, if your state is anything like NJ, the deep woods may come to your neighborhood.
Deer and many other animals like to venture out of the woods, bringing along with them different bugs on their coats.


----------



## mikeb

I called the person in charge of the class I start 9/01. He said lepto vaccine not required . He said that he owns a large kennel as well as taking care of classes in Flint MI area and does not give lepto vacccine to his dogs due to side effects and recommended I not give it to george. So I don't have to worry about class but will still have to figure whether I will get it for him although I'm leaning to "no".

I notice the HCA website has a warning about Lepto vaccine causing deaths and illness in HAV's. Also saw it on a Pug website so kinda scary. I am probably moving to Florida in the next few months but Florida is also a high lepto state so that doesnt help lol.


----------



## mikeb

Here is a pic of georgie , havent done one in a while. Still mad at that groomer for cutting his eyebrows off lol.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

My vote is no lepto. My Florida vet does not recommend it. No one I know with any kind of dog gets it. It can be dangerous for Havanese particularly, apparently. This seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## Sheri

mikeb said:


> Here is a pic of georgie , havent done one in a while. Still mad at that groomer for cutting his eyebrows off lol.


Mike, he's such a thoughtful little guy, wanting to just clarify the boundaries in your house! ound:

I'e seen similar looks on Tucker...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*No lepto for havanese...*

Many long-time owners say that lepto is a big no no for havanese. They are not able to handle it...

George is a cutie pie...even with shorter eyebrows. This is why I groom at home, Riki was a poodle when they were done with him. Poof on the head and all!


----------



## Sissygirl

Georgie is so cute - surely he can get on the furniture!!

I said no to lepto - my vet agrees.


----------



## mikeb

Trying to teach george to walk with a loose lead but don't want to stress him out too much, he is just a puppy. He does well at the beginning of our walk then when we start to head back he starts to pull. Per my instructor I stop and give him a chance to come back if he doesn't walk the other way. But he is not cooperating lol. Sometimes he comes back sometimes he grabs leash with mouth and jumps around. Trying to teach him patienty in short periods, hopefully he will catch on at some point, before I get too frustrated.

I keep telling myself " Mike he is just a puppy". One thing I think he misses is he has no puppies to play with. We go for a walk he wants to run and play but I have no fenced in area. None of his puppy classes have a play time, and seeing some of the other "students" I am not sure if I want one.

The class I start 9/24 is for only dogs under 25 lbs so that might be fun.


----------



## mikeb

Finding a nice apartment in Sarasota Florida area isnt easy. Tons of apartments but you look at reviews and they talk about mold, bugs, crime, noise etc. George and I still looking.


----------



## Redorr

Well, Mike, he is just a puppy! But walking on a loose leash is really important because you teach him to be by your side and focused on you, not only on the world that is far more interesting. It can be hard for puppies to learn, but it is the best time. Your instructor has it right. The moment the leash is tight, stop and wait for him to let it loosen, then reward with "good boy" and continue walking. If he won't loosen it, turn and go in the other direction. You may need to treat him right by your ankle (ouch bending over!) while walking to get him to understand you want him to come walk by your side. 

When you go to your next class ask if they can have 10 minutes of free off-leash play. I assume the other dogs are screened for shots and spay/neuter at the right age. If they don't have time during the class, maybe you can stay late for a few minutes with some of the other dogs whose owners want to socialize their puppies. It is so important that Georgie learn to play and rough house and nip/bite appropriately. He'll only learn that from other dogs. 

He's such a handsome friendly boy, I am sure everyone will want to play with him!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

George is growing up! He is still too cute with those eye brows. Mike you need to learn to groom! If you are going to let George's hair grow, then not a lot of hair is going to be trimmed and what does, I am sure you can learn to trim it yourself.


----------



## mikeb

George got his diploma last night, and a new class already started tonight. He is in a class of 10 and 7 are german shepherds lol. At first I told the instructor there were just too many big dominant dogs for georgie so we were going to leave (a few of the shepherds were barking loudly at each other). She said try it one night and she would refund my money if it didn't work so I stayed. Well george once he settled down was more focused than any other dog in class and by the end the other dogs didnt bother him nearly as much although he was still cautious when they got real close.

Does any one elses Hav head to the bedroom about 9:30-10:00? George does. He goes in and comes back out and looks at me sadly, begging me to go to bed lol. Guess he is not a night owl.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I did not like Dexter's obedience classes...smallest dog there. There were huge dogs there, if though they were puppies. 

I like the idea of weight classes though.

10pm is crash time, Dexter waits for me to go to bed though and that can be anytime from 11:30pm to 1am.


----------



## ama0722

I think it is good to be in mixed obedience classes as long as you have a good instructor. For me, reality is at obedience and agility trials, I usually have the smallest dogs there. I have a photo of Belle at her first obedience trial where it is GSD, Belle, GSD, GSD. That's the reality. Same goes for walks and the dog park, etc. So it is very important that my dogs feel secure around big dogs. And the best way to do that is in a controlled environment where there are better behaved dogs.

Just something to think about. But from the sounds of it, George isn't secure? Are you personally intimidated by big dogs such as GSDs? Think he is reading your insecurity?


----------



## mikeb

There may be some tension when I see bigger dominant dogs thinking one bite would be the end of george. I need to work on that as george may pick up on it. I am much better though than many people I see holding there afraid dogs and petting and soothing them. During class george doesn't get picked up. The instructor did say to carry any small puppies out of building thru the other new classes as all the dogs were excited and she didnt know all their temperaments.

I don't want to overstate georges shyness around big dogs. He backs away but usually lays down and sometimes lets out a play bark and his tail wags. I guess he has mixed feelings, but he is getting better. When they turn around he chases there tail which swats him in the head .


----------



## Kathie

It doesn't sound to me like George is too afraid of the big dogs - just cautious! That is funny about him going after their tails.....lol


----------



## gelbergirl

That is cute that Georgie want to get to bed.
Actually I think it is a healthy sign. As a pup he is learning lots, every day it is like school and he is no doubt busy following you around like a hav. This all leads to getting quite tired.

Henry does/did the same thing - - ad it was always noted by folks who pet-sitted for me if I had to go away for a few days. "Gee he gets so tired at night".


----------



## mikeb

Georgie has gotten in the habit of barking at the bowl when he is out of water. Now if I'm in another room like at the computer he will bark at the bowl and if I dont come then he comes into the computer room and puts his paw on my knee and lets out a small bark and leads me to the water lol. These are smart dogs.

Georgie and I are going to wait till early next year and looks like we will be going to a 55+ trailer part as I have just hit 55. Looks like a nice one in Sarasota and they (Sarasota) have a very pet friendly populace. There are dozens of dog friendly parks, several off leash and a dog friendly beach on the gulf. Also lots of training facilities. We'll spend the hot summer months in Michigan and the fall/winter in Sarasota. Plan on waiting till his classes are over and his neutering is done though. Probably first part of next year.


----------



## krandall

mikeb said:


> Does any one elses Hav head to the bedroom about 9:30-10:00? George does. He goes in and comes back out and looks at me sadly, begging me to go to bed lol. Guess he is not a night owl.


Kodi sleeps in his crate, not in our room, but he goes in by himself, and is conked out by 9:00.


----------



## mikeb

I don't have much really to post about georgie now. Things are settling down, he is going to 2 classes a week. I'm closing down this topic. If there is a major event in our lives I'll post something somewhere. Thanks for all your support and advice over the last several months. I'll still be reading topics to keep up my knowledge.


----------



## Kathie

Keep us posted about what's going on with Georgie and also with your move.


----------



## Lunastar

mikeb said:


> Here is a pic of georgie , havent done one in a while. Still mad at that groomer for cutting his eyebrows off lol.


OMG he just gets cuter and cuter. I'd be ticked too. You are their boss they work for you! Still he is just adorable.

My vet says they actually have to drink out of a puddle to get lepto. He said what they may pick up on their feet is probably not enough to infect them, but drinking out of contaminated puddles will do it. I'm in Florida too and my girls haven't gotten lepto.


----------



## Lunastar

mikeb said:


> Finding a nice apartment in Sarasota Florida area isnt easy. Tons of apartments but you look at reviews and they talk about mold, bugs, crime, noise etc. George and I still looking.


Welcome to Florida Mike. Mold and bugs are just part of the things you learn to live with. I'm on the east coast and we don't have much crime in my town and not much noise either. The occassional kid with a loud car but they are getting rare. I live in a resort town similar to Sarasota. We have lots of culture but we don't have the congestion. If you move to Sarasota and need a place for Georgie to run you are welcome to drive over. Nice big yard to run, couple of nice girls to run with. The girls are vacinated and well cared for. I'm a worrier so my vet just loves me. LOL


----------



## moxie

Seems that no one wants to let you shut down this topic, Georgie :wink:


----------



## Lunastar

I certainly agree with that. We want Georgie!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Please keep up the daily updates! Even if no one is replying.....there are lots of people who read the posts. And we love to see the updated pictures of George.


----------



## mikeb

Georgie and I went to the dog park in Midland Michigan. They have 2 very large sections, one for small dogs, one for big ones. Guess there are hardly any dogs usually at the small one. We were the only ones in the small dog area, the one for large dogs had about 8 dogs. George went on the teeter totter thing and thru the pipe. He wasn't patient enough for the poles. Only took a few treats to get him thru obstacles. He had so much fun running around even though there were no other dogs. It was very well kept up. Its part of a very large park system, you can walk for miles. He has class tomorrow night again with the "big dogs", should be interesting. Barbecued a chicken for the holiday and mixed a breast with georgie's food and he loved it.

Well he has a full belly and already pooped and peed on a short walk after his meal so I think its nap time.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw sounds like Georgie like the agility course.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....I wish our Dog Park had fun stuff!


----------



## moxie

And a picture of those eyebrows, pleeeeease!


----------



## mikeb

George went to class last night. Talked with instuctor and asked for some playtime for george and the other small dogs. Next week she is having playtime for anyone that can come in 15 minutes early so george will finally get to play. Going back to the dog park tomorrow with a friend and her springer spaniel.

My batteries died so no pics till I get new batteries sorry. I will get some batteries and pics tomorrow at the dog park.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Looking forward to seeing that good looking man with the eyebrows!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh goodie I can't wait for the pics.


----------



## mikeb

Sorry didnt get the batteries for the camera so no pics. Had to work an extra half day so didnt have much time. We went to dog park and there was only 1 small dog in the small dog area besides george (there were about 15 in the large dog area and heard at least 1 fight. The other dog was a female yorkie called Judy, Judy and george had a blast chasing each other all over the place, then we took a walk over the river on the walking bridge and past the playscape. George was petted by at least 15 people and lots of kids so all in all was a great afternoon and evening for george.

Thought he would be tired when we got home about 8pm and when I wasnt looking grabbed a new roll of toilet paper and my front room is covered with toilet paper. Oh well that's life with a puppy. Have tomorrow off so may go back to dog park or go to the Renaissance festival.

I will definitely have pics tomorrow.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sounds like the Jetsons, George and the daughter Judy!


----------



## Mraymo

Can you bring George to the Renaissance festival?


----------



## Lynn

mikeb said:


> Here is a pic of georgie , havent done one in a while. Still mad at that groomer for cutting his eyebrows off lol.


too cute!!! Is there any furniture Havs can't get on??? How does that work?


----------



## Lunastar

LOL so much for tiring George out. Enjoy tomorrow


----------



## mikeb

My instructor is the one who recommended the Renaissance festival as a way to socialize puppies will all kinds of people so I hope it will be ok. If not we will find something else.

With george and this website I am learning so much about dogs. So much I didnt know and/or think about. I am making some mistakes with george but learning from them every day. The next puppy will benefit from that lol. Poor george is the guinea pig. One thing I have learned is to be more consistent, either let him on furniture or not and don't change my mind back and forth. Also don't feed him "from the table" when I am eating, its such a temptation but then he stares at me and begs or barks and that can lead to problems. If I don't feed him he ends up wandering off and playing so he is fine. 

Pics coming soon today.


----------



## krandall

mikeb said:


> With george and this website I am learning so much about dogs. So much I didnt know and/or think about.


Me too. I have Kodi's classes, and my trainer friend, but the classes are back-to-back, Friday and Sat., so there can be a long time if a Q comes up in the middle. My friend has been great, (heck, she went to NC to check him out for me!) but she won't accept payment, so I feel bad about calling her over little things. If you ask a Q here, SOMEONE will have an idea for you very quickly... It's great!



mikeb;284088 I am making some mistakes with george but learning from them every day. The next puppy will benefit from that lol. Poor george is the guinea pig.[/QUOTE said:


> Ha! My younger son says that about the older one!:laugh: I tell him my goal is not to make the same mistakes my parents made with me... I'm sure I make plenty of "new" ones!


----------



## mikeb

I checked the website and dogs are invited to the Michigan Renaissance festival. Must sign waiver and provide proof of vaccinations and pay $10.00 and your in. Its only on weekends though. If the weather is good gonna go tomorrow if not will have to be another weekend.


----------



## JeanMarie

Just checking up on Georgie and seeing how much cuter that guy gets! I would NOT go back to the that groomer for sure. NO means no. Those brows weren't hurting him. Sheesh. Not that it matters as far as his looks...he's a doll!


----------



## Mraymo

That's great that you can bring him to the festival. I don't think they allow them at ours. I've never seen a dog there in all the years I've gone. I hope you'll post some pictures of George at the fair. Hope the weather is good for you this weekend. It's pooring here and is supposed to continue tomorrow but it's supposed to be nice on Sunday for our playdate.


----------



## Lunastar

Is George going to the festival with a costume? LOL


----------



## mikeb

Just got back from the Renaissance festival. Had a great time, was about 70-75 degrees and sunny with a slight breeze. Everybody loved george. Spent about 5 hours and we shared a turkey leg (hope he doesnt throw it up-didnt give him too much). Talked to my sister-in-law (she doesnt like to drive on expressways and my brother is blind) they would really love to go if I would drive so we may go again next weekend and maybe I can put something on george for that lol. Maybe one of those jester hats lol. I may have finally wore george out he is sleeping now at my feet. The only problem there for george is it was quite dusty in many areas with lots of wood chips that got in his hair. 

He was so excited at first running up to everybody for a pet. After a couple hours though he pretty much ignored the crowed as we walked along and only went to people that said something to him (and kids). Which is a good thing i think, had little reaction to other people and noises and dogs once he settled in.


----------



## mikeb

Am I overdoing it? Sometimes I think I am but I am having a great time. Since I am mostly retired I have lots of spare time and I want to give as much time as I can to george. I try to give him lots of rest and not overtax his growing bones and muscles. Today at the Renaissance we rested a lot and it was all shade and most of his time he was being petted so don't think I hurt him any. Maybe I am giving him too much attention although I try not to "baby him".

Sometimes I'm just not sure, most people would think I'm nuts trying to include him whenever I can. I don't dawdle over him if I take him anywhere I make conversations with others and don't talk only about my dog. At the dog park he runs off with a friend and I keep my eye on them but make conversations with the others there and don't over protect him. Just trying to find a middle ground here I guess.


----------



## JeanMarie

Oh Mike, I am retired too and give Riley a TON of attention. That's the whole point of having him as a companion! Like children, I think they bloom from all the love and attention...as long as there's loving disapline and bounderies, too. The more experiences he gets, the more confidant and well balanced he'll become. I love how much you adore that little guy!


----------



## Lunastar

mikeb said:


> Am I overdoing it? Sometimes I think I am but I am having a great time. Since I am mostly retired I have lots of spare time and I want to give as much time as I can to george. I try to give him lots of rest and not overtax his growing bones and muscles. Today at the Renaissance we rested a lot and it was all shade and most of his time he was being petted so don't think I hurt him any. Maybe I am giving him too much attention although I try not to "baby him".
> 
> Sometimes I'm just not sure, most people would think I'm nuts trying to include him whenever I can. I don't dawdle over him if I take him anywhere I make conversations with others and don't talk only about my dog. At the dog park he runs off with a friend and I keep my eye on them but make conversations with the others there and don't over protect him. Just trying to find a middle ground here I guess.


Mike I think it is wonderful that you include George in your outings when ever you can. You are not over doing it. George will let you know when he has had enough. I think you are raising a very well balanced puppy. You just keep doing what you are doing, I'm betting you aren't the only one having fun, George is loving it too.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

You are doing great with George! I spend lots of time with Dexter.


----------



## Perugina

It's great that you are exposing him to new people, dogs and experiences! You are giving him confidence and the chance to succeed in different situations. If something doesn't go quite right, you can then work on correcting his behavior.


----------



## mikeb

Trip to dog park (nobody else in small dog area sigh)


----------



## mikeb

Took lots of pics. Posted a couple. Couldnt get george on the teeter-totter thing this time. He did do the pipe and the poles with the help of treats.

The large dog area has a ramp and a couple other obstacles so we will have to try that one too. No jumps though till he is older.

You will notice in pics it was a bright sunny day. His orange/tan areas have faded toward light tan as you can see. Not sure how much more they will fade. He is still a cutie though.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh he is just so adorable. Looks like he was having fun even with no playmates in the park. I swear I think I feel the IWAP coming on. Pictures of Georgie do it to me every time. LOL


----------



## hedygs

He is growing up so beautifully.

Mike where is the Dog Park? I know there is one closer to me but I have heard some not great things about it.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

That little George is a sweetie! I spend almost all my time with Murphy, he goes to work with me every day. I love spending time with him and he is spoiled but in a very nice way.


----------



## Jammies

*He is such a cutie Mike! How old is he now and how much does he weigh? He just looks like such a natural in his car seat!*


----------



## krandall

Mike, he just gets cuter and cuter!


----------



## Mojo's Mom

You can't spend too much time with George! As someone else said, he's bred to be a companion, so he's born to want to be with you as much as possible. As long as he is okay with being left for as long as you might need to leave him, there is only good to be gained by spending lots of time with him and taking him where you go as much as possible.

If I could take Mojo everywhere, I would. I do take him everywhere I can. 

The more places you take him, the better balanced he will be. I took Mojo to a street festival for the first time this last weekend, and did so because I WANT to be able to take him to street festivals. I took him to the beach because I want him to be okay with the beach. Etc., etc. 

Keep doing what you're doing. The only people who would think you are nuts are the non-dog people, and you who cares what they think?


----------



## gelbergirl

Look at that cutie George at the dog park - - what fun he's is having, so good to see.
You are doing a great job with this puppy Mike!


----------



## hyindc

George remains one adorable dog. I think its great that you can spend so much time with him. I am retired too, so our two dogs get lots of attention. As long as he is okay when you have to leave him alone, why not give him the pleasure of your company whenever you can.


----------



## Duncan'sMom

He is too cute in those photos! And I agree with everyone else, take him as many places as you can. Duncan is with us all the time on the weekends. I was so excited when I finally found an apple orchard that allowed dogs! We hate leaving him, since he's alone alot during the work week.


----------



## mikeb

I am having a unique problem with george. As I have indicated george goes up to everybody from age 1 to 100 in a friendly manner. No indication of any fear or aggression. Now he approaches big dogs without fear also with tail wagging. He is quite submissive when he plays if they get a bit rough he lays on the ground with feet up till they calm down then goes off running and playing. 

But I moved recently before I got george to an apartment complex. It is very nice with lots of walking area. My building holds 8 apartments with a community stairway and entryway. He is friends with the residents we have met. We recently got 2 new residents, I have only met them once but he will not go near them. No aggression but doesnt seem to trust them. He may think they are in "our" home since we are under the same roof. If we were outdoors there would be no problem and he would go right up to them. One lady appears to have cerebral palsy and loves dogs and I want him to be friends but he won't approach her in the stairway area. Any suggestions? I am also going to ask the trainer at my next class.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Ask the new people if they would mind giving him treats and tell them you're training him. Once he realizes they have the good stuff I'll bet he loves them!


----------



## Lunastar

mikeb said:


> I am having a unique problem with george. As I have indicated george goes up to everybody from age 1 to 100 in a friendly manner. No indication of any fear or aggression. Now he approaches big dogs without fear also with tail wagging. He is quite submissive when he plays if they get a bit rough he lays on the ground with feet up till they calm down then goes off running and playing.
> 
> But I moved recently before I got george to an apartment complex. It is very nice with lots of walking area. My building holds 8 apartments with a community stairway and entryway. He is friends with the residents we have met. We recently got 2 new residents, I have only met them once but he will not go near them. No aggression but doesnt seem to trust them. He may think they are in "our" home since we are under the same roof. If we were outdoors there would be no problem and he would go right up to them. One lady appears to have cerebral palsy and loves dogs and I want him to be friends but he won't approach her in the stairway area. Any suggestions? I am also going to ask the trainer at my next class.


Of course you may not want Georgie taking food from strangers. I know I don't like for mine to take food from those I don't know. Too many strange People out there.

Could be George senses something about these people? Does he great them in the open areas? If he is friendly in the open areas with these new people then I would assume it is something about the stairwell bothering him. Perhaps the woman with CP is unsteady? If he doesn't care for them in the open area then it is something he doesn't like about them. I would not force him to interact with them. We all cant' like everyone. He is a friendly well balanced, well socialized pup don't stress him or yourself.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Lunastar said:


> Of course you may not want Georgie taking food from strangers. I know I don't like for mine to take food from those I don't know. Too many strange People out there.
> 
> Could be George senses something about these people? Does he great them in the open areas? If he is friendly in the open areas with these new people then I would assume it is something about the stairwell bothering him. Perhaps the woman with CP is unsteady? If he doesn't care for them in the open area then it is something he doesn't like about them. I would not force him to interact with them. We all cant' like everyone. He is a friendly well balanced, well socialized pup don't stress him or yourself.


I am agreeing to this one! Just what I was thinking!


----------



## mikeb

I agree, with what was posted, thanks for the advice. Just got back from training class and georgie did great. They had play period for 15 minutes before class but the only 2 in the class around georgies class didn't work out. The one was too dominant and bigger than georgie and chased him and the instructor said "stop", luckily it didnt bother georgie in any way. The other was smaller (yorkie) and afraid of everyone even though georgie was very gentle trying to get her to play. Maybe by the end of classes she till get more brave as georgie likes her.

My sister wants georgie and I to take her to the nursing home again to visit her husband on thursday which we will do. My brother in law enjoys georgie. Georgie likes the nursing home but I think he is a bit young for too much exposure, don't want him to scratch any residents or anything as they get infected easy. He loves it there but think I'll try to avoid the residents as much as possible and focus on my brother in law. If he needs to interact I'll watch closely and make sure he only sits for petting and they don't try to pick him up. When/if he qualifies as a therapy dog then he can visit with the residents more.

The dog park we went to was in Midland Mi. I have a friend who lives there and I go to church there although I live 15 miles from it. It is a quite big dog park and the small dog area hardly used. Midland is a quite rich and cultural area. Somebody donated 50K for the dog park. Its part of a very nice park complex and well kept.


----------



## Lunastar

Wow that park looks beautiful!


----------



## mikeb

George has a girlfriend.... Many mornings when we are out for our morning walk we see the neighbor's dog (I think cocker spaniel- tan- very clean and pretty dog). George has to go over and say hi. The neighbor has to go to work so its a quick nose touch and smell but george's and sophie's tails and butts are wagging as fast as can be.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

So arrange a playdate! Sounds like these two need to get together.


----------



## krandall

Lunastar said:


> Of course you may not want Georgie taking food from strangers. I know I don't like for mine to take food from those I don't know. Too many strange People out there.


When Kodi acts a little shy with a stranger that _I_ want to converse with, I ask the person to give him a treat, but I supply the treat, so I know exactly what he's getting.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh how sweet! I too say a play date. LOL


----------



## mikeb

George did great at the nursing home, and everybody liked him but I tried to keep to the room mostly.

I did have a problem this morning though which worries me a bit. I was laying on the floor and georgie started chewing on my hair, which he hadnt done since he was about 12 weeks old. I think maybe the boy at the breeder's let him do that I'm not sure. I kept telling him no and trying to get toys for him but i was on the floor again and he came up behind me and started chewing again. I pulled away and said "NO" and it looked like he bit at the air and then barked at me. I ignored him and left the room and he became very submissive and loving after that. Not quite sure what to think of that maybe it was my imagination as it really was not in character for him but its something I must watch in the future.


----------



## Sheri

I'm no dog expert, but did raise 3 kids... Sounds rather like he was checking to see "do the same rules still apply, and let's see what happens now if I sass dad."

You are doing such a great job with Georgie!


----------



## Dr.B

My Casey decided my great room and hall needed redecorating so he found a partial roll of paper towels and went to work while I was working on the computer. I know what you are experiencing with George but doesn't it make you laugh? It does me even if Casey and I have different decorating tastes. They are a joy, aren't they?!


----------



## Mojo's Mom

OMG, I am laughing so hard! If this was the "worst" thing that Mojo ever did I would feel SO BLESSED. If this was the "worst" thing Mojo did in any given half day, I would feel SO BLESSED.

Mikeb, don't worry, OMG, don't worry! This is so nothing! He was playing with you, maybe testing a bit to see what he could get away with, being a puppy. He must be the easiest puppy imaginable if this little incident could make you worry.

I know, you must be thinking this is some sign of aggression growing in your formerly docile pup. Honestly, come spend an hour with Mojo when he's awake and playful, and you will run home feeling like you have the best, most submissive and easily corrected puppy that ever lived.

Remember, this breed is about being amusing, playful, and mischievous. Some are more than others. 

They LOVE hair, and you are were just offering something WAY too good to resist. Clearly, he got the message quickly that you didn't want him chewing your hair...walking away from Mojo has never worked to solve anything, you are so lucky. Anyway, he barked because he was miffed, he REALLY wanted your hair. "Biting at the air" was probably him trying to bite at your hair after you said no to chewing and he was still highly motivated to get your hair. 

Besides, I understand you're a man who is not in his twenties anymore, so you should be so happy that you still have a nice head of hair for George to want to pounce on. ;-)


----------



## mikeb

Hehe, I know its not a big deal especially since it is easily correctable. I have given him many times to grab my hair today and he doesn't do it. Think that problem will be gone soon. Since this is the only time he has done that I'm not worrying since he lets me do anything with or to him without even a fuss. I'm brushing his teeth every other day now and he is actually enjoying it, I had to put some drops in his ears for a week and he didnt fuss. He and my 3 years old great nephew (quite a wild boy! hehe) met today and had a great time, had to calm them both down once or twice but there was no biting. George is learning he can't put his paws up on such a little person no matter how excited he gets and jack (great nephew) is learning not to try to pick up a little puppy or fall over him . Jack really did not want to leave but I was ready. He wants to come back next friday. I thank my stars I have george 24 hours a day instead of Jack.


----------



## mikeb

Things are going well for Georgie. I am thinking of retiring from my parttime job as I will be spending about half a year in Florida and the other half in Michigan as it looks right now. I am pretty sure by next spring I will be wanting another puppy (HAV) so I will probably be searching by the end of the year. I know I read some info before on best sex combinations for HAV's but not sure what it said. Who gets along better Male/Female or Male/Male? As I already have Georgie Female/Female not an option.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Mike isn't time for more Georgie pictures. Would love to see him with Jack.


Meant to ask what part of FL? I'm on the east coast.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

A three year old isn't so bad...try a two year old, which is what I have had to manage since Mojo came home at 9 weeks old.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

More pictures! More pictures! More pictures!


----------



## mikeb

Sorry have been busy and haven't posted pics. Looks like Georgie and I will be going to Florida just for 01/2010 thru 04/2010 for now. Renting a 2 br mobile home in a very nice trailer senior park (just turned 55 in time). That way I can see how I like it and find a place to buy or rent for permanent residence. It will be in winter haven Florida. Just got back from class and all went well. George loves to play but is extremely gentle, there is a small yorkie mix there who is afraid of other dogs. She is no longer afraid of georgie though. Georgie doesnt bite or knock her over even when playing and they often just lay next to each other. There are 7 german shepherds in the class. Four seem to be nice dogs, 3 of them break out barking and fighting now and then so mazie (the yorkie) and georgie give them lots of room.

They say pythons are moving into florida I read, guess I'll have to keep georgie on a short leash there lol.


----------



## mikeb

Here is a pic of george with his new toy. It's not a very good one, will add a couple tomorrow. He love this toy its a ring with tassles attached with bells in them. He likes to lay on his back and play with it or run around shaking it violently.


----------



## Lunastar

What a cutie, he gets better and better looking everyday. Don't forget we have gators here too. Unfortunately Florida is full of creepy crawlies and things that slither. 

We will have to try for a florida play date this winter. I'll see what I can work up.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Also hawks!


----------



## lcy_pt

mikeb said:


> Hehe, I know its not a big deal especially since it is easily correctable. I have given him many times to grab my hair today and he doesn't do it. Think that problem will be gone soon. Since this is the only time he has done that I'm not worrying since he lets me do anything with or to him without even a fuss. I'm brushing his teeth every other day now and he is actually enjoying it, I had to put some drops in his ears for a week and he didnt fuss. He and my 3 years old great nephew (quite a wild boy! hehe) met today and had a great time, had to calm them both down once or twice but there was no biting. George is learning he can't put his paws up on such a little person no matter how excited he gets and jack (great nephew) is learning not to try to pick up a little puppy or fall over him . Jack really did not want to leave but I was ready. He wants to come back next friday. *I thank my stars I have george 24 hours a day instead of Jack.*


Mike,

I so enjoy reading your posts! A day in the life of......
Your last sentence cracks me up!!


----------



## krandall

HavaneseSoon said:


> Also hawks!


Forget the hawks... 'gators grab even BIG dogs... stay away from ponds and ditches!<g>


----------



## mikeb

My sister has an idea that snakes and gators walk down the streets in Florida picking off pets and kids lol. She tells me not to take georgie down there. She is afraid to go down there even to a big city or resort as she thinks an alligator will get her.

In georges class everybody is impressed how george walks and runs. It's different than the other dogs.


----------



## krandall

I suspect that cars are a MUCH bigger danger than alligators.  And seeing what a good dog-Dad you are, I don;t think Georgie will have the opportunity to tangle with either cars OR gators!


----------



## Lunastar

HavaneseSoon said:


> Also hawks!


So true Linda, I don't let my girls out alone ever! At night we have the great horned owls.


----------



## mikeb

Took George for his grooming today. Went to petsmart and its about $15more than anywhere else in this area. The lady said that George's eyes are bloodshot, not terribly but noticeably. I'll check him when I pick him up and maybe take him to the vet.

We are on schedule to go to Florida. I left my part time job, if I decide to stay in Florida for good I can apply in Sarasota and work part time there.


----------



## HavaBaloo

He is gorgeous...can't wait to see pics of him all groomed.


----------



## Chasza

Well, your sister is right that you don't want to let him out running around loose....there are alligators in neighborhood ponds that are captured all the time. Having said that, I wouldn't not go to Florida b/c of this.....I just wouldn't let my pet run loose unless it is a secure enclosure, which you wouldn't do anyway. Just a few months back, a man lost some fingers while saving his dog from an alligator. It does happen, but I wouldn't say it's an everyday occurrence. Her facts are right, but just like many things in life, you have to take realistic precautions, but not let fear stop you ..... otherwise it's not safe to leave the house, or even stay safe inside the home. Karen is right.....cars are a more likely danger....but it is good to know what could happen so you wouldn't let him out to play in an open area (especially around ponds and streams and high weedy areas, which are apparently a frequent backdrop to neighborhoods).


----------



## Lunastar

Mike I was just thinking it is time for some Georgie pics again. I'm having withdrawal. lol


----------



## mikeb

Lost my internet connection for some reason. Working on it. Sending this from the local library. Had class last night and was a lot of fun. George impressed everybody with his running ability on recalls, he also did some jumping of obstacles they brought out at the end of class. Will send pics soon as I get Web back up at home. He does look nice with his new doo and is so soft, also smells good.

The thing that most impresses people in his dog classes and when we are out walking is georges enthusiasm for everything he does. He has a zest for life that other dogs don't often show.


----------



## Lunastar

I hope your internet is fixed soon. I miss little georgie. LOL


----------



## mikeb

When is the best time to have georgie neutered? He will be 6 months old the middle of October. Would like to finish his classes and wait till November for the snipping. The internet shows vets all over the place on this from 7 weeks to 2 years. My vet advises 6 months.


----------



## Scooter's Family

My vet recommended 6 months and we were fine with that, but I scheduled Murphy's a month early by mistake and we went ahead with it and he did great. I'd wait until his classes are done so he can heal without worrying about his boo-boo.


----------



## Lunastar

6 Months but you can wait until November. My vet says they need 6 months worth of the hormones. For females after that they start getting fat around their organs that make the surgery a little more difficult. The older they get the hard it is. He says males start picking up bad habits after 6 to 8 months. Humping and aggression. I'm not sure about the aggression in havs though.


----------



## HavaBaloo

My vet won't touch a dog until they are 6 months, Baloo was done at 8 months and everything worked out great.


----------



## mikeb

Thanks for the advice. George will get neutered at about 7 months I think. Here are some pics I took while changing my bed.


----------



## Renee

What a sweetie pie! I look forward to seeing pictures of George...I love his coloring.


----------



## mikeb

I couldnt believe it, just started an under 25 lb dog obedience class a few weeks ago. My classmates keep telling me they can't believe how calm and assured my dog is. I don't see it at all but evidently other people do. I don't think HAV's are as jumpy and nervous as many other small dogs , having not seen many hav's in person I'm guessing.


----------



## Lunastar

What great shots. I love the point of view on that last one. Great! 

Georgie has also been very well socialized by his loving papa


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Look at that sweet face! As for the bad habits..... 

Dexter started humping when we first got him...but, he only humps a special toy...depending on how you are holding the toy...so, we do not hold the toy like that. 

As for marking.....several times, Dexter has tried with mailboxes and I know what he is doing...especially if he smells too long. Dexter is taken away from the mailbox or post and told to "Leave it." Dexter still squats to urinate.


----------



## mikeb

Called vet to tell them i would make an appointment in Nov for George to be neutered. They said I can make the appt at the end of Oct. It makes me a little nervous thinking of george going under, im used to keeping him safe but i know it has to be done.


----------



## lfung5

Wow, look at little George, he's growing up! What a cutie!!


----------



## Lunastar

I know how you feel Mike. I felt the same way about the girls. It is nerve wracking loving these little ones so much.


----------



## Scooter's Family

George will do great, you'll be nervous! Just plan some things to do to pass the time that day so it will go by quickly. My vet called me as soon as they were done to tell me everything went well even though I couldn't pick them up yet.


----------



## mikeb

Geroge is starting to show some signs of puberty. He is lifting his leg on treees every once in a while and seems to be barking more . He hardly ever barked so far. He only barks when he wants another dog to play, usually laying down but he is quite loud and persistent. There is a small yorkie in one class. The owner babies her terribly and carries her most of the class and she is afraid of other dogs. There are 7 german shepherds in the class. She always finds me and george and comes next to us no mater where I move lol. She is always coaxing george over to her yorkie with treats if she needs to, sometimes the yorkie wants to play and sometimes she doesnt. Last time she nipped at george while he was sniffing. She gets george worked up and then he lays down barking (women can be such a tease lol). Luckily next week is graduation as otherwise I would have to say something. On the positive the instructor says george is doin fine , need to work on putting his paws up and jumping when tooexcited. Lots of sit stays this week.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

George will be fine with his neuter. We got the dissolvable stitches. I took Dexter in first thing in the morning and picked him up after 4pm.

Give George two days and he will be good as new....You will be a nervous wreck for 3 days!


----------



## mikeb

I am quite confident george will be fine with his neutering. Trying to plan it out so he doesnt lose too much training time or miss getting into a class. He will only be out of action about 2 weeks I hope. We will probably take a break from training for a while in Florida till I get to know the area and places to go. You might think george should be done training but we both enjoy the classes (george told me he did really!) so I think we will be training for many years.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Mike good for you. There is all kinds of training. Who knows maybe George will love agility too.


----------



## mikeb

I'm leaning toward just doing agility for george, instead of therapy and agility. I may try to get him cert in therapy though. He is definitely not ready yet . He is still too hyper and unsure of himself as a puppy. I think it would be at least age 2 before I had him try to become a therapy dog. He has a little problem with barking and once in a while with "I'm the boss" issues. He will need lots of guidance. It all depends on what temperament he has as he grows and how comfortable he is in all different situations. Its too early to tell. I am perfectly happy to have him just as my dog and nothing else but want to give him a chance to be whatever he can.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw Mike you are such a good papa. George will be good at what ever he does I'm sure. He is such a sweetie.


----------



## mikeb

looks like we are all set for Florida. We will be staying just outside Sarasota in Parrish Florida in a manufactured home community. I am renting for 6 months with an option to buy so I can see if we like florida first. With all its aligators,snakes and bugs oh my! Hopefully can get master gardener certified there, they have such different plants there than Michigan. George will get to see the gulf of mexico and sand for the first time. My local pastor is referring me to a church down there. I'll have to buy some suntan lotion for george but can probably ditch his parka lol. I'll have to watch him more closely down there and no running outside on his own but I was always a bit overprotective kind of person anyway.


----------



## Lunastar

Make sure he is on a flea preventitive. We have then all year here. He will be fine. Don't forget the camera for that first trip to the beach. LOL Make sure to check out insurance rates for Mobile homes here. I think they might be pretty high since they don't usually make out so well during hurricanes. Have a safe trip down and enjoy your winter.


----------



## Kathie

I wouldn't ditch the parka just yet - it isn't ALWAYS warm! Just a lot warmer than Michigan! Once in a while you might have a chilly spell.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

As I write, Mojo is lying at my feet, 9 hours post-neuter. I felt HORRIBLE putting my perfectly healthy puppy under anesthesia and removing part of his body, but I know it's for the best. 

Just this week, he lifted his leg and marked lamp posts, so I said, well, it's time. He will be six months old in another week, but I chose this week because most of my family is out of town and I thought it would be easier.

Anyway, I arranged to be at the vets as soon as Mojo woke up so that I could be with him while he came out of anesthesia, and I'm so glad I did. They cry and cry if they're alone, but if you're with them, it comforts them and they don't cry. I stayed with him for three hours, off and on, at the vet's until he was ready to go home.

He hasn't fussed too much at the incision so far, and I'm hoping he won't keep me up all night trying to keep him from licking. He's had food and water, peed, pooped (well, that was pretty wet, but it's been a stressful day), cried some, slept some...he's not too happy, but by tomorrow I expect him to be down at his half-sister's house playing again.

The vet will want you to drop your boy first thing in the morning and pick him up in the late afternoon. Don't go along with that. Tell them you live close and will bring him in just a short time before they need to start his surgery, and insist on being allowed to be in the back with George as soon as he starts to come to. Then stay with him until he's ready to go home. It's a long day, but you will bring him such comfort and minimize his stress by doing this. You have to be proactive with vets and insist on minimizing the time George has to stay without you for the procedure. Most will work with you. As far as I'm concerned, if they won't, find another vet.


----------



## mikeb

Having some problems with my potential florida place. The realtor thought everything was ok but the owner's phone is disconnected and no answer to email. Luckily I havent sent money yet. Have to call realtor monday and she may have to find a different place which is harder with a dog involved. She is quite old maybe something happened to her, I hope not for her sake and mine. George and I went to the dog park today, poor george was frustrated. There were about 25 dogs at the dog park, only problem they were all on the big dog side and they were all big dogs. George only played with them thru the fence. But I did get him to go up and down the teeter-totter obstacle which he was always afraid of before. Then we went thru the park and over the walking bridge. He ate some bunny or deer poop I think (only got one piece before I pulled him away) , it was a bit bigger so assume it was deer poop. Whoever poop it was didnt seem to hurt him any. Working on "leave it" but have a way to go. It was finally sunny today but chilly Rained and cold for 3 days in a row.

Please, everybody say a prayer or cross your fingers or whatever you can so our florida adventure works out as I think it would be the best thing for both of us.


----------



## Lunastar

Mike I hope your florida trip can work out. I am sure they will be able to find you another place. Perhaps there is another home in the same park since they allow dogs. You may have to look at houses. I don't know about Sarasota but I know very few condo's allow dogs here. I hope it works out for you. Don't give up.


----------



## mikeb

Thanks for the encouragement. The daughter of the owner actually just sent me an email with her phone number . I called but she was out so maybe it will work out.

Back to george. George has trouble with people walking behind him. If there is anyone walking up to 100 feet behind him when I take him for a walk he keeps turning and barking. If I let them pass then there is no problem and he tries to catch them with tail wagging to get petted. If only I could read his mind. He doesnt have that problem in training so much but on sidewalks outside he does. Also seems to bark at anyone he sees outside when its dark but that I can kind of understand.


----------



## marjrc

Mike, I hope the house arrangements work out for you in Florida. It will be quite the switch from Michigan! lol Sounds like George is doing just great. It's wonderful to hear how much fun you two are having with each other. You are a great daddy to sweet little George. 

Methinks it's time for more pictures!


----------



## Lunastar

Could be he is just saying hi? My girls are allowed to bark at things outside. That is their job to alert us. It is great fun for them and they don't over do it. They are pretty good about quieting down once we see who is out there. They do bark with the neighborhood dogs. It is so funny but at least once a week we have a little barking party going on. They are sharing gossip or something. It is like you see in one of the Disney movies, I think it was the Dalmations, where all the dogs are barking to relay the message about the missing dogs. LOL 

Mike I hope the Daughter calls you back. Would be much easier than looking for another place.


----------



## mikeb

Couple pics of georgie in the livingroom. George is on my *list because he pooped on the floor. The first time in weeks and it was 10 minutes after we took a 40 minute walk after eating so he could poop. Oh well lol we will be moving soon. (I will have to get carpet cleaned anyway.) It cleaned up ok but was a bit soft (gross).


----------



## Mojo's Mom

I'm jealous of the way his nose hair parts just perfectly down the middle and falls neatly to the sides. Mojo's hair sticks straight up and out all over the place and doesn't want to part.


----------



## Lunastar

He is just so cute, how can you be mad at that face? MMM didn't you say he ate some ?? poop earlier? I hope that isn't bothering his little tummy.


----------



## Kathie

What a cutie!


----------



## mikeb

Ya I dont blame george he has had some soft stool and maybe some intestinal irritation. He is off the *list (for today). :wink:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Accidents happen especially if the stool is loose and there is no way of holding it....we know that! 

George is so cute! Dexter barks too! I just call him back to me, if he is in the house or outside or if we are inside the house, I go to the door to see what he is barking at and I tell him, "it ok." 

I am still very amazed at how quiet Dexter is compared to other dogs.


----------



## mikeb

George is not a frequent barker just in certain situatiions he is loud and hard to shut up. But I'll work on it. Everything is going well with my move. The daughter of the owners (they both passed away so I guess she is the owner) is a HS teacher in NH and very nice, we talked for a while. She has 3 dogs so she understands me wanting my dog, although she had never heard of a Havanese and said she would google it when we ended our conversation. I can either move in 12/01 or 01/01 so I'll have to decide, the place here said I can stay thru 11/30 or 12/31, whichever I prefer. I will be between st petersburg fla and sarasota. There are at least 4 dog parks in sarasota and one gulf beach. I imagine St Petersburg is similar. I will probably be working 1 day a week at a bookstore if it works out. I've been showing george pictures of alligators and poisonous snakes and saying "leave it" just in case (hehe). I am surprised how nice people have been to me so far with this move.


----------



## mikeb

One thing I hear people say is not to feed your dog "people food". Actually we eat almost the same foods lol. I have not followed that well. Its just george and I. I am primarily vegetarian but I do have chicken, fish and turkey occasionally. When I do george gets some. I don't feed it to him (except maybe as a treat in training class). A small amount goes with his meal and I make him to a 30-60 second down stay to get it. Like I said I dont feed him from my plate and he never begs for my food when he is done, but he does get people food.


----------



## marb42

George is so cute in his latest pics! Don't worry about the accident in the living room- he's still young.


----------



## Sheri

"I've been showing george pictures of alligators and poisonous snakes and saying "leave it" just in case (hehe)."

Mike, let me know how this training in advance works out! ound:


----------



## mikeb

Well I made the appointment for george's neutering. A week from Wednesday will be the date. Take him in at 8:45 and he will stay overnight.

Got back from training everything went well. We learned greeting at door and not jumping up. George caught on pretty quickly. The class after us had a Coton which I had never seen in person. George was cuter lol. Just kidding she was cute but owner said they are having lots of problems so they are trying a class. So no breed is perfect, Coton would have been my second choice in dog.

Florida plans are continuing. Getting there 12/01 and staying at least thru 3/2010 unless I decide to buy or rent permanently. Once I arrive I will be working on some kind of Florida area get together if I can find enough Havs, although my yard won't be fenced in so might have to find somewhere. George looked so sad when I went to the dog park and there were over 20 dogs in the large dog park and no small dogs in his. He kept looking at them it really was sad .


----------



## Lunastar

Mike I think there a alot of havs here in FL. I know of at least three of us on the forum and many more through HRI. I too am thinking of doing a playdate here too. Probably in Jan or Feb give everyone a chance to get here and get settled. We are fenced. 

I hope the move goes well. Are you putting your stuff(furniture) in storage or bringing it with you?


----------



## mikeb

I should have some cute pictures next monday as george is graduating. They have little caps and everything and I'm taking my camera. 

Think I am figuring out why george sometimes barks more at dogs and some people. Its my hesitation, he wants to greet everyone (probably due to my overzealousness in socializing him) and when I pull back or hesitate and don't let him he barks. If I go up to someone confidently he doesnt bark and is happy as can be. The problem is I need to teach him not to happily greet everybody and ignore many of them. Oh well. So the problem of course is me and not george, just as it is 90% of the time.

Don't know if I mentioned this but they call george "the happy dog" at pet smart. I go there about twice a week and he bounces in there and has to greet every employee. They all love him and think he is a bit nuts. 

I can't wait for a Havanese playdate. Hopefully can get one going for January or February why the northern people are freezing in their houses.

Sorry Cesar georgie chose Dr Dunbar this time for his bedtime story: (but both books are delicious)


----------



## LuckyOne

You are too funny and that pup is too cute! My boys are going in for the big snip on the same day. They are dropped off at 8 am and I pick them up in the late afternoon. We also have the book by Cesar Millan. How do YOU like the book by Dr. Dunbar? lol Thanks for sharing your pup with us!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Georgie Congrats on the grad! Congrats to the proud papa too.


----------



## mikeb

George did great last night as he got his diploma from his puppy class. Another graduation on next monday. My sister knitted george an orange hat for halloween, it looks cute on him but keeps falling off. Gotta put something on it to keep it attached. He doesnt seem to mind it too much at least for short periods. Gonna try to enter the pet smart halloween contest if I can find the right stuff to put on him. Gonna check out the dollar store today. Ya, I'm the one who said I would never dress up my dog.


----------



## Scooter's Family

ound:


----------



## Sheri

Costumes for Georgie? 

ound:ound: (You are SUCH a tough guy, Mike!)


----------



## Renee

mikeb said:


> One thing I hear people say is not to feed your dog "people food". Actually we eat almost the same foods lol. I have not followed that well. Its just george and I. I am primarily vegetarian but I do have chicken, fish and turkey occasionally. When I do george gets some. I don't feed it to him (except maybe as a treat in training class). A small amount goes with his meal and I make him to a 30-60 second down stay to get it. Like I said I dont feed him from my plate and he never begs for my food when he is done, but he does get people food.


I've noticed the more 'people food' I feed Miley, the more butt baths I have to do. If I stick solely to her Solid Gold dog food, she doesn't need butt baths....her poops are more solid. But it's hard not to share my food with her...especially if there are leftovers! The kids always have to feed her a piece of cereal in the morning, so you know where she's sitting when they get up and around!


----------



## mikeb

Well shush works when playing with toys. George was starting to bark at toys (includes bed) when he played. I started saying "shush" when he barked and when he was quiet for a bit i gave him a treat. Now he plays with his toys in complete silence lol. Gonna try that on other things.


----------



## mikeb

My sister found this shirt and put it on him when I left him there for Doctor's appt. Not a very good pic.


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL! He looks so cute!


----------



## moxie

I love the beard. Black and tan.


----------



## lcy_pt

Wow Mike! Georgie looks like a little stuffed doggie toy in the last pic LOL!
He just keeps getting cuter and cuter...and he's so photogenic (can you say that about a dog? LOL) Seriously...think about commercials for your handsome guy. I'd buy whatever he was selling


----------



## Mojo's Mom

!!!!!!!! Why are you leaving George overnight to be neutered? Read back to my earlier post on Mojo's neuter a week ago. Go be with him as soon as he's waking up; it makes a big difference to him! I've never heard of anyone leaving a dog overnight for a neuter before, he won't like it one bit, and it will greatly add to his stress level. Just my opinion, but don't do it.

Cotons are generally lovely dogs, just like Havs, as they are very closely related. My friends now have a Havanese but had several Cotons before, and they are wonderful. Of course, it depends on what kind of Coton you are talking about, because there are many impostors. The real deal, a true Coton de Tulear, from a good breeder, is a wonderful dog indeed.


----------



## mikeb

I have nothing against cotons, I have been following that breed along with havs for a long time. I am sure they are sweet dogs. But no dog is perfect including george (for sure!) and sometimes also dogs can get small dog syndrome if they are treated like babies (the case of the coton I saw at the training class I think).

I will definitely ask the vet monday. If there is not going to be someone there all night (I don''t think there will be) then I would prefer to take george home and I can bring him back there in the morning. I wouldn't sleep well the night of his neutering anyway might as well stay up with george. They are calling me monday to confirm everything. 

George is getting better on agility equipment. He now goes on teeter totter, thru tunnels, up ramps and thru gates. However thru gates he still needs a treat to encourage him. He also has done some short jumps and enjoys it but not doing much of those till he is older.

Looks like we are heading to Florida the week after Thanksgiving. Going to exchange presents around Thanksgiving instead of trying to mail everything. Will be interesting to see how george does on the trip. We will probably arrive in Florida on the third day of the trip. I want to make sure to not leave him alone if at all possible. 

Already looking into training classes in the Sarasota area for George. Going to ask the vet about anything special I need to do. I know he will need more vigorous flea control.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Revolution has worked well for all my dogs in Florida. It does fleas, ticks and heartworm.

The vets like to have the animals for surgery in the way most convenient for them. You have to be an advocate for your dog's well being, and when you tell them that you want to bring the dog in as close to surgery time as possible and be there when he's waking up, and take him home as soon as possible, usually they will work with you.

At my vet's office, they wanted Mojo in at 8-8:30am, and picked up at 4:30 or 5. I said, when does he start doing surgery? They said not until 10:30 or so, so I said, let me bring him in at 10...that's what we did. As it turns out, Mojo's turn didn't come until 1:30, so if I'd pressed harder for information I might well have been able to bring him in much later.It helps if you live close to the vet; I always tell them, I'm totally reachable and I'm close. Call me 15 minutes before you need my dog and I will be there immediately.

After surgery, they called me as I requested as soon as Mojo began to wake, and I went straight over to be with him while he came out of anesthesia. I stayed with him off and on for three hours until it was time to go home. As long as I was with him, he didn't cry, but if I got up to take a break, he cried. I know it comforted him for me to be there. 

Most people don't feel about their dogs as we do. Vet's offices are used to average pet owners, who don't worry about leaving their dog all day away from home. The vet's office is a very stressful environment, and the less time your dog spends there, the better.

By the way, Mojo was pretty out of it all evening after surgery, but the next day he was off and running and played with his puppy girlfriend for several hours in addition to his morning walk with me. Recovery was a snap and he never fussed at the incision except for a few times the day of surgery. He did have some diarrhea that night and a little the next morning, but I understand that's common, from the anesthesia.You won't need to baby George after surgery day.


----------



## mikeb

George's neutering is coming at the right time. He is lifting his leg more and barking more and when he played with a couple dogs at the dog park he seemed to be jumping up more on them. Think his hormones are kicking in so gonna keep him from expressing any more characteristics till his surgery. Only 2 1/2 days. 

I will find out a lot more about the surgery tomorrow. I'm sure george will make it thru fine no matter what I do but want to make it easy on him as possible. From what people are telling me its not a big surgery for males and they are ready to have fun after a couple days. The worst part I guess is the anesthetic. He does have classes starting about 10 days after the surgery, hopefully he will be able to do it or at least go in his crate and watch. 
I sent an email to the Sarasota Florida training facility and they sent me a nice long email back regarding classes in January and what to do in December to keep him learning.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Mike, Mike, for heaven's sake, he'll be ready to have fun the day after surgery. Mojo was playing hard as ever the first day after surgery and hasn't stopped since. The incision is tiny and by the next day or the one after he won't even remember what happened. By 10 days after, his neuter will be ancient, ancient history. The only limitation is he can't have a bath for 7 to 10 days. 

Don't expect any of the boy habits to change, though. Mojo is lifting his leg and humping just the same as ever, and the Red Rocket has been out just as much as ever. It's only been a week, but still...don't expect him to be any less "boy". It will probably make him better with other boy dogs in the long run, and he can't make puppies with anyone, but that's about all you can expect.


----------



## krandall

mikeb said:


> George's neutering is coming at the right time. He is lifting his leg more and barking more and when he played with a couple dogs at the dog park he seemed to be jumping up more on them. Think his hormones are kicking in so gonna keep him from expressing any more characteristics till his surgery. Only 2 1/2 days.
> 
> I will find out a lot more about the surgery tomorrow. I'm sure george will make it thru fine no matter what I do but want to make it easy on him as possible. From what people are telling me its not a big surgery for males and they are ready to have fun after a couple days. The worst part I guess is the anesthetic. He does have classes starting about 10 days after the surgery, hopefully he will be able to do it or at least go in his crate and watch.
> I sent an email to the Sarasota Florida training facility and they sent me a nice long email back regarding classes in January and what to do in December to keep him learning.


Our trainer told me that obedience-type classes are fine as soon as the pup feels good (a couple of days more or less). She said that vets want them on-leash so that they don't go rough-housing with other dogs, which might cause stitches to get pulled out. Our vet's office has scheduled surgeries on Tues and Thurs. Kodi has his regular class on Tues., and a drop-in class that we often attend on Sat. So I'm going to schedule him for a Thursday. If he's up to it, we'll do the drop-in on Sat., but I don't mind missing that... You pay at the door. I think he'll be fine by the following Tues for his regular class.


----------



## mikeb

Well I can't hide on george. I read where it might be good to hide around house on puppy and have him find you. Well I have tried so many times to distract george and hide on him. I know it must look silly lol. I can't get far enough away from him to hide. He is always right there, never more than a couple feet away from me. Even when I feed him he quits eating and follows me if i leave the room.


----------



## mikeb

George is 6 months old. I just weighed him for the first time in 6 weeks and he weighs about 10 lbs. 6 weeks ago he weighed 7.2 lbs. Seems like a big jump. I feel his body and I can't feel his ribs but I also can't feel any fat so I think he is OK. He is about average build for a HAV.


----------



## mikeb

I talked to 2 people at the vet office today and their policy is to keep the pet overnight. They are there till 6:00 then noone is there till 8 am the next morning. I will talk to the vet tomorrow morning when I take him in to see if he can go home with me late afternoon if there are no complications. I live about 20 minutes from the vet but since he won't be in anyway I would have to take him to the vet all night hospital which is 15 minutes away if there was a problem. The vet office is very good so I hate to go to another vet and they have never had a problem as dogs are pretty out of it the whole time but will have to wait and see.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

I have never heard of an overnight stay for a neuter. No, he won't be that out of it, that is a crock of #$%@. My last dog had major leg surgery done by a top-notch orthopedic surgeon and she didn't have to stay overnight. 

Go get him. Don't let them tell you you can't. Talk to the vet, not the techs. The only way they could possibly justify an overnight stay is if they are doing his surgery in the evening. How on earth can George be better off in a cage at the vets with no human being there and several to lots of other unhappy, stressed dogs, all alone, all separated -- how is this better than with you, watching him, caring for him, comforting him? If there is no one there, there is nothing to stop him from licking at his incision, so that means they are leaving him in an E-collar, which will make him even more miserable. This is ridiculous!

Can't figure out how you can't feel his ribs. He would have to be very overweight for his ribs not to be right there, and he's obviously not overweight. Rub a little harder.


----------



## mikeb

I can feel his ribs , just meant there is no indentations around ribs. Its mostly muscle i think. He looks and acts fit and healthy. Definitely doesnt look overweight just was surprised he was 10 lbs already. I am definitely having a talk with the vet, I dont see any reason not to bring him home, if not I would stay at the vets overnight which of course I can't do. If there was someone there all night I would leave him even though I would prefer not to but with noone there I am hesitant. I guess most people don't think twice about leaving their dog overnight. I'll bring a nice clean crate with me with his bed in it. They can put some clean paper under him and tell me what to do and I'll be off.

George can't eat after 6:00 pm so feeding him well this morning and early am. Puting notes around the house so I dont accidently give him a treat or something. Notes saying "DONT FEED GEORGE" lol.

Well I called 5 vet hospitals in the area and they all keep the dogs overnight for neutering. So I'll stick with my vet and see if he will waive that for george.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I've never heard of a vet that keeps dogs overnight for a neuter and I wouldn't allow it. He's YOUR pet, tell them you're taking him home. Perhaps they could do his surgery very early in the day so they can monitor him until you pick him up? You'll be much more in tune with him to sense if anything is wrong than they will and he'd be alone all night which is horrible. What if he's in pain and scared? 

You're his only advocate so you have to speak up for what you think is right for him.


----------



## gelbergirl

I dropped Henry off in the morning and picked him up late in the afternoon . . . he had no problems from the event, acted like he was hanging out with fun technicians all day but was happy to see me again.

He was fine within hours though I did curtail his RLHs for a day or so.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

George can sleep at home with you! Who is going to watch George at the Vet? 

I took Dexter in the morning, they called me at 2pm to let me know that he was awake and doing well and they said I could take him home at 4:30pm. I was at the Vet at 4:30 to take Dexter home. They said to start feeding slowly.....Dexter was really hungry. I feed Dexter a little every 30 minutes to make sure he tolerating the feeding without being sick. 

Dexter slept the entire night with us without any problems.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

I hate to keep at this, but no food after 6pm is a little stringent, too. Usually it's no food after midnight, whatever. I'm simply amazed that 5 different vet's offices all insist on an overnight stay, because that is really strange!

You don't need a crate when you pick him up, just hold him and put him in your lap or his car seat, if you have one.

You're right that most people don't think twice about leaving their dogs overnight, but you are not most people. No one on this board is most people. We are passionate about our dogs and consider them no less important than children or other family (sometimes more so!).

Scooter's Family puts it just right, George is YOUR DOG, you decide what's best. Even if someone was there at night, George would be better off with you. With NO ONE there at night, it's just unimaginable! DON'T be intimidated by "office policy" or "what everyone else does". Again, as Scooters Family says, you have to be the advocate for your dog.

You need a new vet, and if they won't do what you want where you are, cancel the neuter and find someone new. It's not written in stone that it get done this month.

Honestly, this neuter is no big deal. It's a tiny incision, Mojo sailed through the whole experience. As I said, I dropped him at 10am, he came home at 4:30 or 5, slept a lot, glued himself to me more than ever, then perked up and had some fun in the evening. He slept like a baby, and was off and running, and playing with his 8 weeks younger girlfriend for several hours the next day.

Once again, Do NOT leave him overnight. Go get him! What are they going to do, call the cops? It's YOUR dog.


----------



## moxie

Pretty sure that I would want to take him home that night. Never heard of an overnight stay for a spay.


----------



## marjrc

Just thought I'd shed some light from a different direction here, on dogs/cats staying overnight for neuters/spays. There are plenty of vets who insist on it in our area, as in other parts of the country, so it does happen. In fact, my vet said they'd NEVER let a dog NOT stay overnight. They wanted the puppy the night before the surgery and again the night of.
That was their policy and that was that. I did convince them, however and brought Ricky in at 7 a.m. and picked him up after supper. It took a few phone calls with me convincing them that Ricky was much safer in his crate by my bed overnight, than alone in a clinic with other animals. 

Not all dogs bounce back the day after or the evening of either. These are generalizations and there are always exceptions. On this board, there are many members whose dogs took days and days to feel 'normal' again, others who had their Havs hopping off couches as soon as they came home from the vet! lol 

Mike, it is good to have all kinds of opinions shared and you can take what works for you, but you are the one that must work with your vet and his/her staff for the well-being of your puppy, so do what feels right. Insist on some things that are important to you and let go of other things that, in the end, aren't going to faze Georgie in the least. You are doing a great job with him. Keep it up!


----------



## mikeb

Thanks for all the advice. Gonna keep it a secret what I did with george (for now). As you said it was my decision. I will tell you George is fine, besides the neutering which went very well (and he has walked and been outside) he had a chip implant and 4 baby teeth removed. Two of the baby teeth were quite large and pressing against his adult teeth and did not appear to want to come out. This way he won't have to go thru surgery in the future.

They also took blood tests and a stool sample and everything is normal.


----------



## LuvCicero

I'm glad this is behind you and everything was taken care of at once. These little Havs are tough and seem to bounce back pretty fast. Hopefully this weekend you will be yelling, "slow down, George." lol


----------



## Sheri

Get well fast, little Georgie! I bet he'll be running all over and you'll be trying to slow him down by tomorrow!


----------



## gelbergirl

Glad to know Georgie got through this well. Will look forward to hearing more about his antics!


----------



## mikeb

Georgie did his duties duties this morning and his happy if a bit slower due to pain medication. Still trying to jump on things although I usually catch him before he does it. His incision looks very nice though and I'll watch it for the next week or so. He takes half a pill per day for pain. He is a pretty tough guy so he is bouncing back well. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## mikeb

The price of the whole thing was not bad at all. Considering it included neutering, 4 teeth removed, pain pills, chip inserted, 6 months of sentinel (for florida) and everything it was only about $300.00. George appears perfectly fine. My sister wanted us to come to a knitting party she has every week, the men usually just chat and snack and women knit, chat and snack. I was gonna try out the knitting (they use special boards) The vet said tonight was a bit too soon to have george out and he might get too excited so we will wait till next week and just have a quiet evening. Its a lousy day here in Michigan anyway. So another hurdle over.


----------



## Scooter's Family

No need to keep it secret what you did, he is YOUR dog and ultimately, you have to decide what's best for him and for you. If I was uncomfortable caring for one of my dogs after surgery then I would leave him/her there. If not, I'd bring them home where I could watch for any problems. We're simply sharing our opinions.

I'm happy to hear that he's already feeling so well! That must be a huge relief to have it all over with.


----------



## mikeb

I did leave george overnight. I didnt say before as I didnt want to jinx anything till he was home. (Im a bit superstitious) They advised me someone would be there till after 7 pm then again at 7am. The vet always keeps them overnight and has for 25+ years along with the other 2 doctors in the practice. I told him I wanted to take him home but he was quite persistent and said they had never had a problem in thousands of neuterings. I checked at a total of 8 vets in this city and neighboring ones and they all keep the dogs overnight. So I gave up as I just wanted to get it done before I went crazy. I called constantly till they closed and when they opened again and he was in great shape at every call. I had to take a tranquilizer to get to sleep last night thinking about the little guy. I'm just glad its over and everything worked out and george seems quite happy.
I agree totally that I could have done better with george but all is well that ends well and I am so glad its over.

I want to say how much I appreciate all opinions. Seems like family when people care enough to share and give advice.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Don't say you could have done better, he's fine! You have to decide what's best for the two of you. I'm glad things went well and totally understand the tranquilizer.

Spicy is in for her spay today, they called and she did fine and can come home at 4:30, and I've cleaned everything I can, done laundry, and cooked just to keep busy!


----------



## pjewel

I just saw this part of the thread and I have to say I'm surprised at the rather strong opinions about having the dogs stay overnight. Frankly, every dog I ever had neutered, and there were many, stayed overnight at the vet. It's just the way things have been done here and I felt safer knowing they were where they could be monitored if something did go wrong. It never did, but when my boys go in (very soon, I think) I'll be leaving them overnight as well. 

For the proponents of bringing the dogs right home, just because someone feels differently than you do makes neither of you right or wrong -- or more or less caring about their furry friends.


----------



## luv3havs

I agree with Geri. 

Every dog I've had, has stayed overnight and frankly, I was particularly glad my females did because the spaying is more difficult surgery and I was a bit nervous about having them home right away.


Glad George is doing so well!


----------



## mikeb

Whoever started that tale that dogs get lethargic and lazy when they get neutered was nuts. George is impossible to slow down. When he is not getting in trouble he is thinking of what to do next. Its pouring a cold rain outside so we are stuck inside mostly. His incision looks great though. I didnt give him a pain pill this morning as he shows absolutely no pain.


----------



## marjrc

I'm happy to hear Georgie boy is doing great. I just knew the neutering wouldn't slow him down. LOL That's a bit of a myth too.  It sounds like you got a great deal too, price-wise.


----------



## mikeb

George still doin great. Nice solid stood, eating and drinking and peeing well. He did poop once on the floor but I didnt scold him as I fed him several small meals instead of 2 large ones as I didnt know how he would take to food. Its also pouring a cold rain all day here in Michigan and was vert windy so neither of us enjoyed going out.

Vet's office called to see how george was which was nice. The key to my place in Florida is being sent to me which is exciting. The bad thing that happened yesterday is my expensive bicycle and a few other items were stolen from the locked storage bin at the apartment complex. This makes me even more eager to leave.


----------



## mikeb

George is driving me nuts this morning. Its still raining, cold and windy and keeping george from running and jumping in the house is impossible. He is very antsy barking at his toys, trying to chew on the walls and furniture. Only a few more days lol. Looks like he is developing a taste for coffee too whenever I leave it within reach he tries to get it.


----------



## gelbergirl

maybe you can carry him outside covered, holding him so he get get a sniff of fresh air.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

MikeB,

I just wanted to tell you how much I have enjoyed reading your tale of Life with George! It has had me grinning and laughing at times...and commiserating with your concerns and anguish over doing the right thing for both of you.

What a wonderful primer for someone hoping to get a Havanese puppy in the not too distant future. We adore Murray, but as I said in my intro, he came to us at approx 2 years of age and is reportedly a Havanese/Bichon cross, although he certainly seems to be a typical Hav from what I am reading and learning. We haven't had a baby pup in the household for over 10 years and it seems like it is time.....

Best wishes to you and George in your upcoming move to Florida.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Mike so glad to hear George did okay. I was so nervous about leaving the girls over night after their spay that I made the vet a wreck and he ended up spending most of the night at the clinic with them. LOL Of course my little Bella did not want to wake up so easy so that made him even more nervous because I kept telling him that was my main fear. I'm so glad he took me seriously and was watching her. 

I can't wait to hear about your adventures with Georgie in Florida.


----------



## lexigirl

Mike, I found this thread a few days ago. I started at the beginning and just finished page 65. I have so enjoyed reading of your adventures with George. I too have a puppy (Lexi) who was born 04/18/09. I have relived many of our experiences with Lexi while reading of George's antics. There were so many times I laughed out loud and a few times I became a little misty eyed. Also, I appreciated the comments and recommendations from others .... they were very valuable to me and I'm sure many other forum members. 

Thanks for all of the time and effort you have put into documenting George's first 6 months. You sound like a wonderful person and dad ..... I hope you will continue the "life with George" and let us know how the move to Florida goes and of course, when George get's a brother or a sister.


----------



## mikeb

As you see I havent posted in about 5 days which is a while for me. I won't be posting much at all soon unless I post at library. My computer is relatively old and bulky so I will be getting rid of it soon as I pack and throw things away. I was going to get a laptop a while back but have held off so will be looking for a laptop or netbook when I get to florida. That along with all the packing and bill paying, turning off services , changing addresses will keep me very busy. George is doing great and still getting in trouble. He just ran off with my tennis shoe. So this all means I probably won't be posting till December on my new laptop. This doesnt mean I won't be posting again just will have a lot more to say in December.

I wish you all a happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Sheri

Oh, no!! Not until December!? That just won't do! :suspicious: I hope you re-evaluate the situation!


----------



## Kathie

Have a great move to Florida and keep us posted when you can! We're in southeast Georgia about halfway between I-95 and I-75 but if you get close and want a place to spend the night give me a PM!


----------



## Lunastar

Geez Mike I don't know if I can go that long without a Georgie fix! 

Happy Halloween and Thanksgiving! Hurry up and get that laptop. LOL


----------



## lcy_pt

Ack! Tooooo long. Think internet cafe along your trip, Mike. And if there's a lineup...just tell them to move along....you have a forum waiting for photo updates!!

Have a safe and happy trip, Mike.


----------



## mikeb

I found a nice netbook and having fun playing with it. Georgie is not so happy with it he is trying to pull the plug. Not getting WiFi installed as I am in an apartment and don't think it would be very secure. When I get to florida I'll get wifi. For now its either a wifi hotspot or I plug it into my cable. Already packing stuff. I'll post some georgie pictures after he gets groomed next Tuesday. So I should be able to post more , including my trip. Got a gps system as georgie is terrible at reading maps. So I have a sexy english lady talking to me all the way down to florida.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Mike she will probably keep telling you to make a uturn. hahaha The netbook sound fun.


----------



## mikeb

Typing with my new netbook its only 2.5 lbs and I can type pretty well with it. No bulky desktop for a while. George got groomed today, he is napping now , we have a new class tonight. The groomer said he was perfect and so happy and cheerful EXCEPT when she tried to do his nails (she uses some kind of sanding machine instead of clipping which is actually better for the dog) he did not like that machine on his toes. He kept moving and nipping at it till she told him to stop and he tired out and gave up and he was happy again. I hate the idea of george nipping even if it was at the tool, he could have nipped her. I'm going to have to work with him to desensetize him to that feel and sound that scares him.

Here is a new pic of george, its a little dark as my apartment is quite dark but its all I have.


----------



## Sheri

I love pictures of Georgie! 

I use a Peticure, like a Dremel that your groomer probably used on Georgie's nails. Tucker hates the manual nail clippers and actually prefers the Peticure, but it took a bit of acclimating for him to get used to it.


----------



## krandall

Mike, he looks adorable! It looks like THIS groomer had the sense to leave his eyebrows alone!

Don't you love the Netbook? I have one for travel too. They are so light weight, and the battery lasts so much longer than a lap top. All that and they're cheap too!


----------



## mikeb

I think I'll buy a peticure and try to do his nails an at the same time get him used to it. I may start doing george's grooming every other time. By the time I give a tip I'm spending $60.00 per month on his grooming. I love my netbook, its great for internet work and light word processing. Well I think george and I are gonna take a nap, class tonight at 7:30 and I have been busy all day trying to do stuff while george was being groomed. Did my post office change of address online which was pretty easy.


----------



## Sheri

If you buy one, be sure to get the *Peticure*, not the cheaper, easier-to-find Pedipaws. (I've not heard of anyone that liked the Pedipaws, and quite a few people returned them.)


----------



## Lunastar

OH Georgie is just so cute. I swear he gets cuter each time I see him. He is getting to be such a big boy. It will take him a bit to get used to the dremmel. It bothered my girls for a bit they are used to it now. Just make sure your groomer is getting them short enough. Mine doesn't. I'm going to have to talk to her about it, again.


----------



## mikeb

Rented a storage place this morning and cleaned out the car. Started packing and marked "florida" or "storage" on each box, along with a garbage bag to throw stuff out. Everytime I taped up a box and set down the tape georgie ran off with the tape and I had to give him a treat to get it back. I cannot catch that little guy. Bought georgie a new bed for the trip and florida, he is using the old one as a toy to attack when he is bored. My sister has a knitting group on Thursday night. They knit and talk and some use boards to make hats etc. She wants me and george to come, it will be a challenge as george will love to grab the yarn and run around, I'll have to watch him very closely.


----------



## Lunastar

I bet Georgie charms them all. Sounds like things are moving right along for your Florida trip.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Give George a ball of yarn of his own, and see if he doesn't knit his own sweater!


----------



## hyindc

Great photos, as always. His new haircut looks super.


----------



## mikeb

Had a good time at the knitting group. One lady brought her 11 year old daughter and she basically played with george and gave him treats and loving the whole time. There were about a dozen people there. George only got over excited once and did a little barking, I had him come lay by me for 5 minutes and then let him socialize again and he was fine. I was proud of george and the 11 year old fell in love with him. We are having my "Christmas" with my family on 11/22 as I won't be in Michigan on Christmas day so I gotta start shopping tomorrow. George is all signed up for his class in Sarasota Florida starting 12/14. The place is called the S.O.T.C. (Sarasota Obedience Training Center).


----------



## Sheri

Good for Georgie! Havanese ambassador!


----------



## mikeb

My cousin was there and kept asking what combination of breeds george was. Was he part poodle and ****zu? I said he was his own breed of Havanese from cuba originally and she said I know you told me but what combination of breeds is he. I gave up.


----------



## Sheri

Haha! I've had several people nod knowledgeably at me and say "Havanese, oh, yes, that is part Pekinese, I know about them." Ack!!


----------



## Lunastar

LOL some people just don't listen. Did you learn how to knit? What a good boy Georgie is.


----------



## mikeb

Are all havs as nosey as george. He is constantly checking any table tops or any place he can see or smell to see if there is anything new he can get into, I put something new anywhere he is over there on his hind legs stretching and looking. Every time I take off my coat or pants his nose is in the pockets to see what is there. Such a nosey fellow.

Oh, and I did kinda learn some knitting, It was on a big circular board. It makes hats. I'm such a klutz I only got about 4 rows done. I need to do 106 more rows before i learn what to do next. Right now I just have a headband for a person with a really big head.


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL I have a really big head. LOL Yes I think they are all nosy. My Zoey will bark if something is out of place. The first night after we put up holiday decorations is a hoot. She doesn't mind the stuff she sees me put out it is the things that appear when she isn't looking. LOL We have several animated santas and such that she will bark at the first night. Bella she must sniff every square inch of everthing and of course taste it. I tell you nothing misses this girls mouth. Thank goodness she knows leave it. They are such an inquisitive breed.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Mojo barks furiously at anything out of place. Move a chair from where it usually goes and he's nuts about it. He often spots something of interest that is higher than he can reach, and he will bark for it and try to figure out some way to get to it. It's amazing how clever he can be at figuring out how to get to something that's difficult to reach.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

George is so lucky to have you! 

Use the "Trade" command when you want something from George. Dexter will drop everything when I say "Trade" because he knows he will get a treat. 

Yes, my Hav is very curious about everything he sees and checks out everything.

My dh got a netbook, I still have not checked it out yet. But, it is a nice size and light weight. I was still trying to figure out why they called it a "netbook" and I think it is basically because of the size.

Oh! You said you were going to try grooming George ...so, what are you basically going to do to stretch out the grooming sessions? 

I am glad you are giving us updates on George while you are moving to Florida.


----------



## mikeb

George and I went to the dog park again (smatll dog section). Went with a who has a 8 year old springer spaniel. He (spunky) is not as playful as george and is a nice realitively calm dog. Well george kept running around bugging "spunky" . Finally spunky decided to play or just got tired of george and chased him and caught him. George abruptly rolled on his back looking up at spunky and stayed there till spunky sniffed his belly and lost interest.. This happened so many times it was funny. George is brave till the bigger dog decides to take notice it was funny.

George also chewed the end of my ethernet cord. It wasn't plugged in at the time. Only chewed it a little and I didnt notice . I plugged it in and my internet wouldnt work. I called the cable company and after 30 minutes they said your cord must be bad as everything seemed ok. I pulled it out and notice the little teeth marks.

Spending lots of time geting ready for the big trip.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw Georgie, sounds like he had fun playing. Now georgie no more chewing on cords, hon you could zap yourself good.


----------



## lcy_pt

Silly Georgie....we already know he has an 'electric' personality.


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL that is funny.


----------



## gelbergirl

Hopefully he will grow out of that chewing.
Henry did something similar to my eyeglasses frames.
Gotta watch 'em every minute!
Hope all is well with the move planning.


----------



## cjsud

Hobbes chewed up my glasses too. Silly owners for leaving our glasses out.


----------



## krandall

My son left a pair of rubber handled scissors on the floor last night. All of a sudden, I noticed that Kodi was not by my feet (unusual) and was being very quiet (unusual). That could only mean one thing... He had something he wasn't supposed to! It would have been really funny if I hadn't been so worried about either him or one of us getting hurt as he dashed around trying to keep the scissors away from us.

I made my son trade me his homework scissors for the kitchen scissors that got chewed up. I want him to think about the dangers of leaving stuff within puppy reach every time he uses them!:nono:


----------



## Lunastar

Oh that must have been terrifying watching him run with scissors in his mouth.


----------



## Sheri

Yikes!!


----------



## mikeb

Went to the "knitting group" last night had a good time and george behaved very well. Did all my changes of address today so I have to move lol. Almost everything is in boxes which makes it hard to find anything. Movers coming Tuesday to move stuff to storage, rug cleaner coming same night so george and I are going to have a sleep over at my brothers. Gonna download some books onto my netbook to listen to on the long trip from Michigan to Florida.

Think I should probably take water from here in case other water might upset george's stomach.


----------



## Lunastar

Yes Mike Take water. My daughter just did that for hers when she moved to VA. Take enough for Georgie for a good two weeks. Switch him over slow like you would for a food change. When are you supposed to be here?


----------



## mikeb

Went to the dog park this morining with georgie. There was a dense fog and the ground was wet so he got soaked. At least I'm sure he has straight legs now lol. We are having my early Christmas tomorrow, my sister arranged it and I thought there would be 9 of us but she invited many more relatives and there will be about 25-30 people including lots of children. She wants me to bring george but I'm not sure he could handle all the people, food all over, and kids running around and grabbing him. Her house is very nice but the rooms are quite small so it will be crowded.

I arrive in Florida 12/01 I am leaving Michigan 11/29. We will spend 2 nights on the road. I was going to book a motel in Knoxville but they wanted $100.00 more for george. The second night in Gainesville the only charge $25.00 extra.


----------



## Kathie

Check into LaQuinta Motels - the welcome dogs and we have never paid a fee.


----------



## mikeb

Thanks I'll check them. George managed to unzip his bed last night and had pieces of the inner foam all over the living room. Luckily he didn't eat it just shredded it. I stopped him before he completely demolished it.


----------



## Sheri

Oh, naughty Georgie! Glad you don't think he ate it, though!


----------



## mikeb

Went to the early christmas party and had a great time. There were at least 25 family there of all ages. George did very well, the first 20 mins was not as good as he was very excited and didnt know some of the men. But after that everybody was playing with georgie. My 8 year old niece kept walking him from room to room and trying to make him do tricks. I had to watch closely that she didn't hurt georgie by mistake. My great nephew called georgie an ewok, and I guess he kinda does look like one on all 4's.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw Georgie is just a good boy. Wow $100 is excessive for one night. I think Sleep Inns are pet friendly too. Have a safe trip. I hope we can get a hav party together this season.


----------



## mikeb

I got some kind of bad news today. I am on the edge of being pre-diabetic so I'll have to watch everything I eat now. Its strange diabetes does not run in the family and I am not overweight so I don't know where it came from. We are still packing up everything. I had too many boxes to go to florida so have to go thru and exclude some stuff from the trip.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Mike, I remember when my grandfather was told to watch what he ate. The docs told him to cut out his nightly ice cream. He did not, and actually was just fine. It never went to diabeties. He was lucky. 

Try taking cinnamon. I think there is something else that helps too, I'll have to look in my books. I put cinnamon on my cereal every morning but it comes in pills too.


----------



## mikeb

I read up on one of the pills I take and that can cause a raise in blood sugar so maybe I just need to change it. George and I spent last night at my brother and sister in law's as all are furniture is now in storage and we had the carpet cleaned. George behaved well but was a bit mischevious with shoes and socks etc. He slept very well in his crate in the new surroundings.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw sweet georgie. I love his spunk!


----------



## mikeb

Heading for Florida Sunday morning. Most of packing done. Just have to clean bathroom and kitchen floors and pack final stuff. Taking back modem and HD box to charter communications tomorrow so no internet till Sunday night at the motel. Staying in Knoxville TN.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Safe journey to you and Georgie!


----------



## lcy_pt

Have a safe and happy trip Mike and Georgie!


----------



## krandall

Have a great trip Mike & Georgie!


----------



## Milo's Mom

Bon voyage, Mike and Georgie!


----------



## Lunastar

Have safe travels. I hope it goes smoothly. We are having a cold front here on the east coast. It will probably feel warm to you. LOL


----------



## LuvCicero

I hope you have a safe fun trip. The pet friendly places we stayed on our vacation were wonderful and Cicero loved getting to check out every walking place he could. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## irnfit

Have a safe trip, Mike and George.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Have a wonderful, safe adventure, Mike & Georgie! 

I was getting ready to ask if you took any medications that could be causing the blood sugar problems. My mama had never had any s/s of diabetes until she was put on a new med in the last few years of her life and it caused her blood sugar to soar at times. We really had to watch things. Glad you are researching and taking a proactive stand on it.


----------



## mikeb

Made it to knoxville tenn. There were several traffic jams so took a while. Tomorrow Gainesville Florida if all goes well. If not then somewhere else, no rush. Georgie did well although we made many stops so he could stretch and potty. He is a bit nervous at the motel as this is new to him. Telling him shush quite a bit.


----------



## Scooter's Family

He'll be fine as long as you're there with him Mike! Very exciting trip!


----------



## Lunastar

Aw by tomorrow night Georgie will be a pro at the motel thing. Keep traveling safe!


----------



## mikeb

In Gainesville. George doing great. Calmer tonight but still wants to meet everybody. Tomorrow we arrive.


----------



## Milo's Mom

So glad to hear that your trip is going so well, Mike!


----------



## mikeb

Just got up. George did good last night. I turned on the fan in the room so he wouldn't hear every noise. He is getting better on barking, now if he fees like barking he kind of half barks like he is trying not too . Its a muffled "woof" lol. I'll post some pics once we arrive and unpack.


----------



## krandall

Georgie is turning into a seasoned traveller!!!


----------



## Lunastar

Aw Georgie you are such a good boy. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## mikeb

Got to florida and internet hooked up. It's very nice here. George is getting used to the new sights and sounds. No longer limited to a second floor apartment. Its funny to see geoge try to get the little lizards that are all over. I think he will be much happier here. I got the flu on the way down but the fever peeked yesterday and feel much better today. I will probably close this section down now that we have arrived but I will post pics of george in our new home first. Pics will follow in a few hours.


----------



## krandall

Glad to hear you two arrived safe and sound, though I'm sorry to hear you got sick!

Don't close this thread down! We all love reading about George's escapades... I can't believe they're over, just because you've moved to Florida!


----------



## Sheri

Sorry, I think we vote you down on the closing idea. Yes, you MUST keep this thread going. Otherwise we'd have to hunt you down and make you pay! Ha!

Glad you are safely there, and sorry you got sick!


----------



## mimismom

Mike... sorry to hear about your medical troubles. Coming from a family history of diabetics, I am always watching what I eat. Have you tried fish oil or relora?

Fish oil promotes the loss of body fat and increased metabolism. Relora helps in the reduction of the stress harmone cortisol which can interfere with insulin effectiveness. It might be something for you to consider or look into. I try to take fish oil regularly and have found it helps me with my energy level. 

Have fun on your travels!! Keep sharing those pictures of George!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Mike you can't close this thread. You have too many of us addicted no fair taking away my fix! LOL I'm so glad you are here safe. Sorry you got sick. Traveling ill stinks. Wonder what George will do if he catches a lizard. LOL My Zoey chases them too. Bella could care less. Be aware some of the lizard looking things are poisonous. They are called Skinks, http://www.kaweahoaks.com/html/skinks.htm They are poisonous if eaten. They affect the nervous system.

Can't wait to see pictures of Georgie in Florida.


----------



## marjrc

Glad to hear you made it to Florida in one piece.  

As to "closing the thread down", you can't really! lol That's what the moderators do and they almost never do that. If no one posts to a thread anymore, it gets pushed back to older posts and sort of "buried" only to reawaken should someone post to it again. Feel free to start another or any other thread, Mike. Depending on the subject you want to share/discuss, just check out the rest of the forum and post accordingly. We definitely want to hear more about George's adventures.


----------



## mikeb

Sorry no pics yet. George did get his pic taken with Santa. I don't have a scanner down here though so can't show you that picture. Its been cool and rainy today but still better than Michigan. The sun is just starting to come out.


----------



## imamurph

OMgosh, Mike..the last time I was on the forum you were still waiting to bring George home. Now, I had to view this entire thread just to get my George fix! What a cutie he is!!!!!!


----------



## mikeb

Beautiful day today so took george to the dog park in Sarasota. It was not as nice or big as the one I went to in Michigan but there were more people and they were friendly and george had a great time. No pics yet as I noticed I forgot to bring a cable I need. I ordered one along with a flip camera so soon I can send pics and movies of george. The people in the village we are in are friendly but there are some real picky so I follow all the rules. George is only allowed in the "pet area" which is quite large and makes for a nice walk but I would prefer if we had more area. I'm told if you go one house past the area the residents may complain. I am renting here for 4 months while I look for a permanent spot. The village next to us is a bit nicer and livelier and is totally pet friendly so that is probably where I will buy my house. Althought I'm not complaining and I am quite happy. Nice weather, nice neighborhood I can't complain. George's classes start next week. Had to take george to the vet (needed to get him a vet anyway) as I forgot his. He also had gotten a burr just above his left eye and I could not get it out with all the hair in it without pulling at his eye. His eye had gotten red. Everything worked out but I probably need to get a haircut for george especially around his eyes.


----------



## cjsud

Glad to hear things are going well. Don't you just hate those burrs!


----------



## Lunastar

OH Mike I am glad you and Georgie are enjoying Florida. Alot places here have rules and they are very particular. The is at least one person in every condo, village, whatever that has nothing better to do but watch what everyone else is doing and complain about the least little thing. It makes you feel sorry for that person, that they have no life but in some cases it just gets tiring. Make sure where ever you choose has rules you can live with. LOL


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Yes, welcome to Florida with its "Condo Commandos"! Too many retirees with nothing better to do than be a pain in the butt to their neighbors. But it's not like that everywhere...find a better place. Sarasota is great, you'll enjoy it. Has George been to the beach yet?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sounds like the place Jerry's parents lived on Seinfeld!


----------



## mikeb

Sorry I'm late on posting pics. Have been doin lots of exploring, I'm loving Florida even though it has been a bit cool and cloudy. Compared to up north I am grateful. A lot more to do here and a lot more activities going on. I am eating better, more fruits and vegees and have actually lost a few pounds with the added exercise. We have not been to the dog beaches yet, waiting for a warmer day. Will try to post some pics before I would stop my little blog. 

George is experiencing more sights and sounds (and tastes when I don't catch him) and getting more used to them. He has a class starting soon but only one class then breaks for about a month for the holidays. I think he is pretty much housebroke now. Has not had accidents long as I take him out at the appropriate times and can just about pee on command lol.


----------



## Lunastar

LOL pee on command is a good thing. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## imamurph

MIKE...You CAN"T close down this thread!!! We'll all RIOT if you do:rant:


----------



## Lunastar

I agree! We will hunt you down! LOL I can't be without my George fix!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

uh-uh...no way can you quit giving us our Life With George fix...we'd all be too sad.


----------



## mikeb

Just 1 pic. More soon. Beautiful day today.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Mike, I love the side table in your photo. I am looking for something similar. If I'm not being too nosey may I ask where you bought it?


----------



## Sheri

Georgie is getting to be such a big boy!


----------



## Lunastar

Did that place come furnished? Some pretty nice looking furniture there, Mike. 
Oh Georgie you are so cute I could run away with you. LOL I think my next Hav will have to be a black and tan. Then I'll get a chocolate. LOL My goal to have one in every color. hahahaha Shhhh don't tell hubby.


----------



## LuvCicero

I'm glad the move went so well and that you and George are having a good time. Don't stop posting because I think George is everybody's Hav now...lol He is soooo cute.


----------



## mikeb

George in morning before coffee:


----------



## pjewel

He is such a cutie. It's amazing how he's retained his color.


----------



## Sissygirl

George sure is a cutie pie! I enjoy reading about him and seeing updates.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Lunastar

ROFL That is adorable Mike. George is just too cute.


----------



## imamurph

Awwww...George landed himself a GREAT dad! What a life!!:bathbaby:


----------



## krandall

mikeb said:


> George in morning before coffee:


It's OK, Georgie, I'm right with ya, buddy!:tea:


----------



## mikeb

Might have found a permanent place for me and georgie after my 4 month rental is up. Where we are staying is very nice but found a place on the Manatee River (just up from gulf) with beautiful dock and a little island where dogs can go unleashed (georgie had a blast there, all the dogs came up and gave him a sniff and approved, then they played). Place is quite nice with fishing , boating, golf and is completely dog friendly. They even have a dog group that meets monthly and pet parties. Something to think about.


----------



## imamurph

OH Gee, Mike..I'm sorry to hear that you are suffering soooooound:

..all kidding aside, it sounds like a dream come true! :thumb:


----------



## Lunastar

Mike that sounds like a wonderful community for you and George. Are you planning on staying year round?


----------



## mikeb

As it looks now we will be staying year round. I'm getting doctors here (they have a renouned specialist on a condition I have in Sarasota) and joining groups and clubs and a church. I will probably visit Michigan and maybe go on a cruise in the summer during the hottest months. And yes george and I are enjoying ourselves lol. I think we deserve it.:dance:


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome to Florida! Glad you are staying. You are right you both deserve it.


----------



## LuvCicero

I'm glad you and George are both happy and enjoying your time together. Sounds like a great place. Love his 'before coffee' pic...lol


----------



## mikeb

Cloudy day today. Took a ride to Sun City near tampa and looked at houses. Nice range of houses and neighborhoods. Took him to the off leash dog park , he had a good time with 3 other dogs. 

Still not sure if we want a house, condo or gated manufactured home village. All have their plusses and minuses. Wherever we go they have to accept Georgie throughout the area.


----------



## Lunastar

Check out what the insurance will cost. Also homeowners property tax. See if there is a homestead exemption. A manufactured home is less likely to weather a hurricane well. Also be sure to ask if they have had trouble with Chinese drywall. Think cement block homes if you are wanting to avoid hurricane damage and termites.


----------



## mikeb

Did a flip video of george but can't post it . Says there is a security token missing whatever that means. 



Regarding a permanent place I am debating between house, condo, manufactured home or apartment. The areas are Sarasota or Sun City. I am leaning toward a condo although some manufactured home villages are very nice (some aren't). I am going next week to see some condos in Kings Point (in sun city) a gated community with several golf courses

Thanks for the advice I will check out all those things you mentioned.


----------



## Lunastar

Happy home hunting.


----------



## mikeb

George and I went to Sun City today. Saw some houses I liked. Went to their dog park and george had a good time playing with about a dozen other dogs. This is my current first choice for a place. Prices in this area are discounted quite a bit just like the rest of the country ( worse I think). Also always people dying and not needing houses. I made a video of george at the dog park but can't get it to post here.

Well happy holidays everybody. I'll wait till things get settled here to post again. I'll post when we have found a permanent place which should be by mid January hopefully.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh I wish I could see the video! Happy House hunting. I'm glad you and George seem to finding a lot that you like.


----------



## Sheri

Rats! I'd love to see a video of George, too! Happy home-hunting!


----------



## Jan D

Happy Holidays Mike and Georgie in your new part of the country!


----------



## mikeb

ITS FREEZING DOWN HERE!!!!! George attended his first class down here in Florida and did very well. There is a dog in his class that looks like a Havanese but is a little bigger than george. The lady said he was rescued but had him genetically tested and there was no havanese (the breeds she mentioned didnt look like him at all so I'm sceptical).

We havent found our forever home yet but still lots of time.  Looking in Port Charlotte now (I always wanted to experience a hurricane lol).


----------



## Lunastar

LOL Be careful what you wish for Mike! Yep freezing over here too, but we are not shoveling snow! LOL


----------



## galaxie

Good luck finding a place in Florida! Prices are dirt cheap these days. It was rainy and cold in Miami today, in the low 40s. Too yucky to go out and play, Roscoe is bummed, lol.

Definitely stay away from Chinese drywall, as someone above mentioned. My uncle is a contractor and swears it will cause NOTHING but problems!


----------



## mikeb

Puting a bid on a place in Nort Port for georgie and I. Its not far from Sarasota with the culture and arts (and beaches)and yet close to rivers and lakes for fishing. Sarasota was quite expensive and crowded but I love the city, North Port is just a short drive and more serene. George loves it as the area is pet friendly with lots of places to walk. I plan to buy a canoe or kayak but I'll have to figure out a way to have george go with me without him jumping in the water and being **************.


----------



## imamurph

Mike, don't doggy life jackets have a ring attachement that you could use to connect him to the inside of the boat? Then make sure to rub him down with gator replellent:laugh:


----------



## Lunastar

I hope the bidding process goes smoothly for you. ARe you bidding on a house or condo?


----------



## Sheri

Good luck, Mike! 

I think canoeing with Georgie sounds wonderful!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Only wish for a hurricane if you live in a Florida's old timey cement home! My growing up home is still standing in Miami.


----------



## mikeb

George and I went to the Venice dog beach yesterday. It was funny watching him chase the waves in and out. He went crazy when he got on the sand. There were a few other dogs there but they were too big for george so we just walked along the shore. I only left him off leash for a few minutes and then put his harness back on.


----------



## Milo's Mom

Mike,

I just love Venice. It's a beautiful town. My in-laws used to have a condo there on the beach; we used to walk, swim, and look for shark teeth.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Mike did you get pictures of Georgie at the beach? Sounds like he had a great time.


----------



## mikeb

My offer was accepted so we will be living in North Port Florida. I think I got a good deal and we will be able to go back to Michigan for a few months every summer. Don't move in till 3/15. At some point will have to go back to Michigan and get some of my stored stuff and probably have a sale for some of it.

George and I went to the dog park. Think we will be cutting back on those now that he is well socialized though. There always seems to be one dog that picks on george and he doesnt get to play like I hoped. He had a good time at the realtor's office, while I signed papers he sat with secretary and greeted the people coming in. He is not a jumper so was well behaved even though I kept an eye on him.


----------



## imamurph

:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Sheri

Congratulations!!


----------



## mikeb

Thanks. A little nervous about the whole thing but looking forward to it. It is the best thing for george and I. He will be needing to get a puppy cut though, With all the outdoor fun we are having its really hard to keep up with his long hair.


----------



## Sheri

Before you puppy-cut him please post an up-to-date photo. We miss Georgie and his eyebrows!


----------



## pjewel

That's exciting news. I'm happy for you and George.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Mike, Congratulation! I know you and George will be happy. Yes please pictures, before and after. Please!


----------



## mikeb

Just wanted anybody who ever read this thread. George and I are settled in and happy. In 2 weeks George has his Good Canine Citizen test which he should have no problem with. Then we are taking an agility class. He gets groomed today. He is meeting lots of new people and dogs. Thanks for all your assistance in the past year.


----------



## lcy_pt

Hi Mike! I was just thinking about you and Georgie! 

So glad you guys are settled in. Wishing you good luck for Georgie's test...and then agility...Wow! That's so great!

Of course we would love to see pics after today's grooming :biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

HavaneseSoon said:


> Only wish for a hurricane if you live in a Florida's old timey cement home! My growing up home is still standing in Miami.


Linda, I lived in Miami in the 50 and 60s. I have not been back in a long time, to Miami, that is all my family moved to Ft. Ldl and Orlando areas.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

How do you like your new life? Hope George is happy with his new look! Do send along some photos, I know you will be enjoying agility!!


----------



## irnfit

Hi, Mike. Nice to hear from you. Glad everything is working out for you and Georgie. Pictures please!


----------



## pjewel

Mike, great to hear your good news. Boy you missed a dreadful winter up north, lucky you. I'd love to see pictures of George and hear more stories about his life in Florida.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Pictures, pictures, pictures!

You've done so well with Georgie. He's about Mojo's age, but Mojo would probably not pass a CGC test and would be in no way ready for agility except in the enthusiasm and energy department....


----------



## gelbergirl

glad to read everything is working out for you and George


----------



## LuvCicero

Nice to hear from you. I'm glad you both are happy in Fla. I would love to see some new pictures of that cute boy.


----------



## marb42

Glad everything's going well with George.


----------



## Moe's Gram

Just read through this entire thread and enjoyed it so much. George is a very lucky and special pup and you seem to be doing a great job with him. I am partial to George's eyebrows as they remind me of my Jax. We call Jax's the "old man eyebrows" but they are so cute!! Congratulations on your new home! I hope you keep documenting your "life with George".


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Mike I know George will pass with flying colors. I'm having a Georgie with drawal. I hope you post some pictures!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Yes! We must see pictures of George! It has been too long! Please..............


----------



## mikeb

Sorry, been very busy with the move. George and I are doing great. His next haircut will be a puppy cut though, its getting too hard to keep him groomed. George loves the dog beach in Venice. Bought a new SUV to give us more room. Going back to Michigan in June for a month to sell some stuff and visit. In July will sign George up for agility classes. Also will start the Florida Master gardener program in Sept, learning a lot about the plants down here. I will post a pic of George before and after his puppy cut soon.


----------



## Miss Paige

Mike:

So glad to hear from you again. I also know George will do great in the agility ring. Lucky guys to be in the sunny state of FL-now about being a Master Gardener-you could stop off in MO on your way back to FL-I am trying to get some landscaping done and it's nuts.

I had one company come and tell me that my project was "too small" for them-and they would have to do it at the same time as another one in my area-now mind you they don't have any other jobs lined up around here-gave me a $600.00 bid and left. Another one is willing to think about it. I have someone coming Monday so hopefully he will be willing to do what I need.

Pat (humom to )
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## gelbergirl

glad to hear the little rascal is doing well. Have a safe trip and a good visit up north.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

mikeb said:


> Sorry, been very busy with the move. George and I are doing great. His next haircut will be a puppy cut though, its getting too hard to keep him groomed. George loves the dog beach in Venice. Bought a new SUV to give us more room. Going back to Michigan in June for a month to sell some stuff and visit. In July will sign George up for agility classes. Also will start the Florida Master gardener program in Sept, learning a lot about the plants down here. I will post a pic of George before and after his puppy cut soon.


Looking forward to seeing the photos, sounds like you are both having a great time. So good to hear from you!


----------



## irnfit

Hi, Mike. Glad to hear you are both doing so well. Can't wait to see new pictures of Georgie.


----------



## Lunastar

Hi Mike,

So glad all is well. I can't wait to see pictures of George. I miss my Georgie fix! LOL 

Sounds like you have lots of fun planned.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Thanks Mike for the updates! We are so looking at the pre/post grooming pictures! We have missed you.


----------



## mikeb

A couple pics of george pre-grooming. Hard to get him to look at me. Probably looking around for loose alligators.


----------



## Kathie

He looks like such a grown up boy now - cute! Can't wait to see the after shots!


----------



## mimismom

O M George!!!


he is soo handsome and all grown up!! Can't wait to see post groom photos! He is a looker!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Tell me your secret to keeping the beard/mustache clean when George eats? Please tell.....Oh! when is the groom? Oh! And.....don't forget the pictures! 

George is all grown up! It looks like he kept a lot of his color as a puppy.


----------



## Lunastar

Wow He sure did grow into quite a handsome boy. I can't wait to see him in puppy cut. 
He is so stinkin cute


----------



## LuvCicero

Mike, George is a very handsome guy. Has he been through one blowing coat? It looks like you have done a great job keep his beautiful coat. Thank you for sharing his grown up picture with us!!


----------



## gelbergirl

So good to see him as such a big boy - and all that hair.
what a good boy taking a moment to pose for the camera!


----------



## mikeb

George is doing great. He is passing all his classes with flying colors. I do have to work on his being too friendly. He wants to greet every person and dog he sees. He is settling down a bit more each month though. I think he is a dog that definitely needed training and classes though to direct his energies and help him control them. It's working out very well, though.


----------



## mikeb

Here is a pic of george after his puppy cut. Its not a good pic. Can't really see what was done. I'll take more but decided to post this one anyway. Looks like he is losing his tan color more.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

mikeb said:


> Here is a pic of george after his puppy cut. Its not a good pic. Can't really see what was done. I'll take more but decided to post this one anyway. Looks like he is losing his tan color more.


Bet he feels good, did he act like he felt better after the grooming? He is a beautiful little boy!! Imagine it is much cooler for him now too.


----------



## gelbergirl

George is always handsome, looking good little guy!


----------



## krandall

He looks adorable, Mike!


----------



## mikeb

I think george likes his new cut. He has been happy and lively all afternoon. I am more relaxed too, maybe now I can keep up with the tangles and knots. He looks so skinny now though, feel like I need to fatten him up. He was at the vet the other day though and the vet said he was in excellent shape and was "all muscle". He is 13.5 lbs (pre-haircut)

George loves all the wildlife here in florida (the animal kind not the wild party kind). Birds that are 5 times his size, dragon flies that hover around the sidewalk. Each day is a new adventure for him.


----------



## LuvCicero

George looks so cute. I'm happy to see his picture and I bet he feels better with the heat. Thanks for posting!


----------



## LuckyOne

Such a handsome boy!


----------



## moxie

Hello from another member of George's fan club! Just love his coloring. Glad you are both happy.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Mike George is just too cute. Is the tan getting lighter?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Looks like George is ready for the summer! I always liked to see George and get updates! And, you get a little break from grooming, lucky you! Please stay in touch with us, we need our George!


----------



## mikeb

If anyone is on the fence on a puppy cut. GET ER DONE! George is happier, I am happier. It's like I have a new dog to show off lol. Unless you are going to show your dog I see no reason for the constant knots and combing. I actually like grooming him now that we dont have to fight over all the snags. His hair is so soft and manageable now.(sounds like a shampoo add lol).


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Hi! I followed the story of George in 'lurk' mode. He is a cutie - though I am sort of partial to black and tans! I think Augie's tan is fading as well. He is more like black and cream now, and a light cream at that, even though he hasn't had a haircut yet. Your side of the fence (puppy cut) is definitely beginning to look a lot more inviting of late. A lot of cute puppy cuts (or at least shorter than the full coat) on the forum and the repeated message of how the dogs seem happier as well as the moms/dads is sure making me consider it more and more. George sounds like one lucky dog - you are giving him a great life!


----------



## mikeb

Augie is sooo cute. Looks a lot like George.


----------



## Lunastar

My Bella hates having her hair long. It really changes her personality. I think she is hot and it makes her nasty. LOL


----------



## mikeb

George and I are back in Michigan for a visit and to sell some stuff. Still doin good, George was great on trip from Florida.


----------



## Lunastar

Quite the traveler you have there. How long are you staying, it is beastly hot here!


----------



## mikeb

A little bad news about george. Not terrible but not so good. He acquired a limp during our trip (maybe due to meeting and re-meeting all the people). I took him to the vet here after it didnt seem to be healing. The vet took xrays and says he has luxating patellas in both back legs and his legs were mildly abnormal. He said george has to stay in his crate other than bio breaks for a week and return. He said george should be fine but definitely no agility, many small dogs do fine without surgery with this condition. My dream was to do agility with george but guess we will concentrate on obedience training. He is on pain pills and resting right now. If in the future he does need surgery we will deal with that. He is worth whatever it costs.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I am so sorry about this turn of events. I know you are heart broken about the agility, but if you can do the obedience that would be great. Please let us know how he is doing and send along some photos when you can. George is so lucky to have you love him unconditionally!!!:grouphug:


----------



## Evye's Mom

I am very sorry to hear this Mike. Wishing George a speedy recovery.


----------



## krandall

Poor George, and poor you! I'm sorry this has happened, and put an end to George's agility career before you even got off the ground. But you are right, obedience is a lot of fun too, and check out Rally as well. Kodi and I are having fun with both!


----------



## Milo's Mom

Mike,

I've been through hip surgery with Milo and a broken leg with Brookie. Everything will be fine despite some disappointments and worry right now - George will have a completely wonderful life with you as a Dad. 

Joyce


----------



## gelbergirl

Hope the little sweetie is going to be feeling better and back to his mischievish self!


----------



## Kathie

So sorry to hear about George's legs - will be praying he will be able to overcome this without surgery. Mike, you're such a good dad!


----------



## good buddy

MIke, So sorry to hear about Georges patellas. I hope they are only mildly affected and he's back to normal in quick time.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am so sorry to to hear about the limp with George. Obedience is the way to go! Please keep in touch with us about what the Vet says after George does some healing time.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

So sorry to hear this, we've all followed George and grown to care about him and you...your breeder needs to know about this, by the way.


----------



## Lunastar

Aw poor Georgie! I hope he is feeling better soon. You will have fun with Obedience and Rally. Sending healing thoughts George's way.


----------



## ama0722

Awww, I am sorry. Were both of his parents health tested for patellas? If you haven't already I would talk to your breeder. Did your vet give the patellas a grading?


----------



## irnfit

Hi, Mike. Sorry to hear that George is having a problem. My Shelby was diagnosed with the same thing. Luckily she hasn't had any symptoms. She runs, jumps and dances all the time. Hope with a little rest, Georgie is OK.


----------



## Lunastar

Even if both parents test fine things happen. There is no guarantee that each and every puppy will totally perfect. The important thing is that George is the perfect puppy for you. I know you would not trade him for anything. You should contact the breeder to let them know. They should be made aware their could be a latent gene in that pair.


----------



## ama0722

Lunastar said:


> Even if both parents test fine things happen. There is no guarantee that each and every puppy will totally perfect.


I hope you didn't think I was implying that? Things can always pop up in even the most health tested dogs. But when thinking about it, I don't know of a dog who has bad patellas that came from two parents with offa good patellas. I am sure there are some, I just don't know of any. But I definitely think it is something that is important for our breed as many toy dogs have issues with them. But I am sure any breeder would want to know if they had a young dog with patella issues.


----------



## Lunastar

ama0722 said:


> I hope you didn't think I was implying that? Things can always pop up in even the most health tested dogs. But when thinking about it, I don't know of a dog who has bad patellas that came from two parents with offa good patellas. I am sure there are some, I just don't know of any. But I definitely think it is something that is important for our breed as many toy dogs have issues with them. But I am sure any breeder would want to know if they had a young dog with patella issues.


Oh no Amanda. I just wanted to make sure Mike knew that. Also to let the breeder know. Sometimes funny things will happen with a pair that don't turn up when they are bred to others. Always good to let the breeder know. The responsible breeders will appreciate the information.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Mike, sorry you and Georgie are going through this. Cody had knee surgery for laxating patella and the surgeon said there would be no problem going back to agility after he healed...


----------



## Pixiesmom

Pixie has LP in both knees. The vet has her on a wait and see protocol. She's been on Cosequin for over a year and will be for life. One knee pops now when she walks, but she has never shown any sign of discomfort or limping. Both parents had normal knees, as did the grandparents. I guess it can just happen.


----------



## mikeb

Thanks for all your support. George goes back to vet Thursday. Today I see a bit of limp but hardly noticeable. Luckily he is not a jumper although he does like to stand on his back legs which I discourage. I will advise the breeder after the next vet visit and our talk. He is laying on a large pillow at my feet now and doesnt seem in discomfort. He is getting in a little more playful mood. He was out of sorts for a couple weeks and I think he was in pain. The vet made him yelp in pain a few times during the exam and george did well, he didnt like the vet when we were done but he didnt try to bite him. He is taking his pain pills twice per day (half pill). I will get a pic of georgie today and post it here. The vet staff said it looked like he went to the salon and had highlights put in his hair lol. Those cream colored eyebrows seem to stand out as well as the patch of cream color on his ears.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh I can't wait to see a picture. I've been having George withdrawal!


----------



## mikeb

George doesnt appear in any pain even when the vet vigorously manipulates his legs and knees but that limp on his left rear leg still comes and goes. I'll give it a few weeks and if the limp persists gotta make some decisions and possibly get a second opinion from an ortho specialist.

But in the meantime we are ok. Here is a pic of george as of this morning.


----------



## good buddy

I love the "eyebrow boys"! Geoge looks very smily today. I'm glad to hear he isn't in pain.


----------



## SMARTY

I love the picture of George. Hopefully the limp will continue to improve.


----------



## Kathie

George is still a handsome boy! I hope his limp will go away completely. Thank goodness he isn't in pain!


----------



## good buddy

Have anymore pictures???


----------



## hedygs

George is such a handsome young man. Love, love, love his eyebrows.


----------



## Lunastar

Awe George is still just as cute as ever! You know Mike if he is not in pain perhaps you should take a pass on the surgery. Unless the lameness is constant. At least that was the vets recommendation for one of my fosters.


----------



## mikeb

George is doing fine (and so am I). Hasn't limped at all in over a week and is more lively every day. I found out a breeder of coton de tulear puppies lives only a couple miles away from where I have moved. Was tempted to get a puppy friend for george, they are so cute and related to george. But logic took over and I decided wasnt quite the time yet. She said anytime I'm ready let her know.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Don't tell me you have all the will power! I have a hard time remembering why one dog is enough right now when I see a cute little Hav or Lowchen! You are good!!:flypig:I am going to get better at that..self discipline.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Before you purchase a Coton de Tulear, please make sure you have visited www.cotonclub.org to do your homework. If you want the real Coton, and a healthy Coton, you should buy from a breeder who is a member of the Coton de Tulear Club of America, which is very deliberately not affiliated with AKC. Read the information on the website, and make an informed decision.

If I'd have been able to afford a CTCA Coton, I would have gotten one...but a quality Havanese was my price range.


----------



## mikeb

George is going to start a new obedience class on 9/7. It has been a while since we have been to a class so doing intermediate obedience over then go from there. Only problem is the training facility here insists on kennel cough vaccine so I have to take him for a nasal spray tomorrow from the vet. I will be traveling a bit this winter anyway so he is going to need to get that vaccine eventually when I have to board him. Otherwise we are doing fine. He has not limped in a long time and runs all over.


----------



## pjewel

I'm happy to hear that George is feeling better. Do you have any recent pictures? I've always loved that little cutie of yours.


----------



## LuvCicero

Y'all are just social butterflys...lol I'm glad you are staying busy...and I would love to see more pictures of 'our' George!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Love the updates on George! I am not too partial about the black and tans!  Augie just got the nasal vacc. for kennel cough as well - for obedience class that hopefully starts around the time George starts - we are on a wait list; otherwise it will be in Oct.


----------



## mikeb

I'll take a pic of george today. He just got a rather short haircut so you will notice the difference. Off to the bank then to McD's for coffee. George loves both places and they know him by name. They are pretty good about pets in the area. Many outdoor restaraunts have no problem with george and the banks I go to are disappointed if I don't bring him with me.


----------



## Kathie

Thanks for keeping us updated on George's progress. I'm so glad his leg is better! Let us know how he does in his classes.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Can't wait to see the photos of George!! Glad you are having a great time, I bet you cannot imagine being without him now, they are great company, aren't they?


----------



## mikeb

Been really busy so haven't been to forum in a while. George and I are doing great. I'll post some pics but need batteries for my camera at the moment and haven't been able to post videos here for some reason. George and I just finished another obedience class and he did very well. Everybody loves him, in fact they look forward to seeing him more than me. I am busy with 2 choirs, piano lessons, tennis, golf, volunteer work, college classes etc but I am seldom gone more than 3 hours at a stretch and George doesn't seem to have a problem with my coming and going. He was helping me do some planting today. He loves digging in the loose dirt and throwing the balls of dirt around so I have to watch him. Florida has lots of fire ant mounds so we have to watch for those. We also have a large bobcat that seems to visit our house several times a week so george can't stay outside alone. He barks at the bobcat from in the house but don't think he would win in a fight lol. We are also close to water and alligators so we watch for that and stay a safe distance. If the alligators get too big they are moved but the 2-3 footers stay there and are fun to watch.

I will be getting another dog or a kitten by next spring. It will probably either be a havanese, coton or rescue dog. My vet has some cute kittens in his waiting room in a cage I am also growing attached to so who knows. The cats are very friendly and well socialized. George seems to have no problem with the kittens, he goes up to the cage and they sniff each other. I have lots of family and friends visiting me here in Florida this winter so will wait till they are gone to get any pet.

This area of Florida is very pet friendly. Venic and Sarasota are quite open to dogs and there are lots of outdoor cafe's and businesses that are pet friendly as well as beaches and dog parks. We sometimes go to the open market which covers most of downtown Sarasota on Saturday morning.

Well I'm off just updating the "Life with George" story.


----------



## mikeb

Found a couple , here is a pic of george:


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Mike, George is just so handsome. He seems to be holding his color too. Sounds like a great place to live there. We just got the okay for dogs at the outdoor cafes. We are looking forward to that. When you decide to look for another pet don't forget HRI http://www.havaneserescue.com/


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

mikeb said:


> Been really busy so haven't been to forum in a while. George and I are doing great. I'll post some pics but need batteries for my camera at the moment and haven't been able to post videos here for some reason. George and I just finished another obedience class and he did very well. Everybody loves him, in fact they look forward to seeing him more than me. I am busy with 2 choirs, piano lessons, tennis, golf, volunteer work, college classes etc but I am seldom gone more than 3 hours at a stretch and George doesn't seem to have a problem with my coming and going. He was helping me do some planting today. He loves digging in the loose dirt and throwing the balls of dirt around so I have to watch him. Florida has lots of fire ant mounds so we have to watch for those. We also have a large bobcat that seems to visit our house several times a week so george can't stay outside alone. He barks at the bobcat from in the house but don't think he would win in a fight lol. We are also close to water and alligators so we watch for that and stay a safe distance. If the alligators get too big they are moved but the 2-3 footers stay there and are fun to watch.
> 
> I will be getting another dog or a kitten by next spring. It will probably either be a havanese, coton or rescue dog. My vet has some cute kittens in his waiting room in a cage I am also growing attached to so who knows. The cats are very friendly and well socialized. George seems to have no problem with the kittens, he goes up to the cage and they sniff each other. I have lots of family and friends visiting me here in Florida this winter so will wait till they are gone to get any pet.
> 
> This area of Florida is very pet friendly. Venic and Sarasota are quite open to dogs and there are lots of outdoor cafe's and businesses that are pet friendly as well as beaches and dog parks. We sometimes go to the open market which covers most of downtown Sarasota on Saturday morning.
> 
> Well I'm off just updating the "Life with George" story.


I am happy you are both doing so well, and you are right Sarasota is a wonderful are for pet lovers. If you like lkight reading there are some books out by Blaize Clement who lives in Sarasota. The series is about a Pet Sitter, Dixie Hemingway, I just finished reading Duplicity Dogged the Dachshund..the first was Curiosity Killed the Cat Sitter. I like the books because I am familiar with the area and love pets. You might even meet Blaize in your activities..keep us posted.


----------



## Kathie

Thanks for the update! George is as cute as ever and looking like such a grown-up boy! I'm glad to hear you are enjoying the Florida sunshine along with gators, bobcats, and the infamous fire ants! It sounds like you are really staying busy. When you live in Florida you get lots of visitors, too!!!


----------



## mikeb

For the few of you still reading about george I thought tomorrow I would take some action pictures of george. I live in a gated community and we are able to ride golf carts around so george and I have one. He sits in the passenger seat and we go for long rides toward evening while its still light. We still do our walks so he doesnt get fat and lazy but he loves laying on the golf cart seat next to me with the wind blowing in his face and observing the world pass by.

I went kayaking today with a group and had a great time but george had to stay home there are alligators in the water and they don't bother kayaks but they don't advise taking small animals. I was only gone about 4 hours.


----------



## pjewel

I'm waiting with bated breath for photos of Georgie tomorrow. Sounds like a nice life for both of you in Florida. Bet you don't miss the cold winters at all.


----------



## Sheri

yeah, photos to come of George!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

mikeb said:


> For the few of you still reading about george I thought tomorrow I would take some action pictures of george. I live in a gated community and we are able to ride golf carts around so george and I have one. He sits in the passenger seat and we go for long rides toward evening while its still light. We still do our walks so he doesnt get fat and lazy but he loves laying on the golf cart seat next to me with the wind blowing in his face and observing the world pass by.
> 
> I went kayaking today with a group and had a great time but george had to stay home there are alligators in the water and they don't bother kayaks but they don't advise taking small animals. I was only gone about 4 hours.


Sounds like George is living the life of Riley!! Can't wait to see photos! Glad you are having fun, it will soon be very cold in the north and we will all be envious of you in Florida!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

mikeb said:


> For the few of you still reading about george I thought tomorrow I would take some action pictures of george. I live in a gated community and we are able to ride golf carts around so george and I have one. He sits in the passenger seat and we go for long rides toward evening while its still light. We still do our walks so he doesnt get fat and lazy but he loves laying on the golf cart seat next to me with the wind blowing in his face and observing the world pass by.
> 
> I went kayaking today with a group and had a great time but george had to stay home there are alligators in the water and they don't bother kayaks but they don't advise taking small animals. I was only gone about 4 hours.


Oh, Mike, what a vision I get of that - George on the seat with the breeze in his face!! Sounds like you give him a wonderful life - what a fortunate boy he is!! And then, you have to go and talk about kayaking among the alligators - Yikes!! - I guess I am not THAT adventuresome!

Looking forward to the pictures of George! We just got back from Mt. There was wind in our face for part of our trip as well, but it wasn't pleasant.


----------



## Lunastar

I can't wait to see pictures of George.


----------



## mikeb

Here are a couple pics of george:


----------



## krandall

Every time I see a picture of George, I think he couldn't get any cuter... and then he does!

It sounds like you and George are living the life of riley!


----------



## Kathie

George is as adorable-looking as ever! Sounds like he is loving life in Florida, too.


----------



## kudo2u

Yay! Awesome photos! George is one handsome man! Thanks for the update and the pictures. Sounds like you are both doing awesome. Glad to hear it!

What ever became of the luxating patellas? Did he have surgery? Are you going to wait and see if they get worse?


----------



## Lunastar

OH Mike, George is just so stinkin' cute. I love the one where he looks like he is driving. He is a perfect ad for Florida living. LOL


----------



## gelbergirl

George is a handsome havanese - so good to see him enjoying (and you too!)


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I love the pictures! I love the shaggy look!


----------

